# [Sammelthread] ASUS Rampage II Extreme



## D!str(+)yer (17. April 2009)

*[Sammelthread] ASUS Rampage II Extreme
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Specifications*


*CPU:*
Intel® Socket 1366  Core™ i7 Processor Extreme Edition/Core™ i7 Processor Supports Intel® Dynamic Speed Technology
Support List
*
Chipset:*


 Intel® X58   /ICH10R
 
*System Bus:
*

Up to 6400 MT/s  with QuickPath Interconnection
 
*Memory*:
6 x DIMM, Max.  24  GB,  DDR3  2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
  Triple channel  memory architecture
  * Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) 
**Due to Intel spec definition, DIMMs of DDR3-1333 or above are out of spec.
Support List

*Expansion Slots*:


 3  x PCIe 2.0 x16  support at x16, x8, x8, or dual x16 speed
2  x PCIe 2.0 x1  ( the PCIEx1_1 (black) is compatible with audio slot)
1  x PCI 2.2
 
*Multi-GPU Support*:
Support NVIDIA 3-Way SLI™ / ATI CrossFireX™ Technology 
* We recommend that you use full tower chassis for building a 3-Way SLI system.

*Storage*:
*-> Intel ICH10R controller* 
 6 xSATA  3  Gb/s ports    
 Intel Matrix Storage Technology  Support RAID  0,1,5,10  
*-> JMicron® JMB363 PATA and SATA controller* 
 1 xUltraDMA  133/100/66/33 for up to 2 PATA devices 
  1 xExternal SATA  3.0 Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go) 
 1 xSATA  3.0 Gb/s port 
*
LAN*:


  Dual Gigabit LAN controllers, both featuring AI NET2      Support Teaming Technology
 
*Audio*:
SupremeFX X-Fi  Audio Card 
   - ADI® AD2000B  8  -Channel  High Definition Audio CODEC 
   - EAX® Advanced™ HD 4.0 
 - X-Fi CMSS®-3D 
 - X-Fi Crystalizer™ 
 - Creative ALchemy  
 - Supports 1 x S/PDIF out header 
 - Supports Coaxial/Optical S/PDIF out ports on rear   

*IEEE 1394*:


 2  x 1394a ports  (1 port at back I/O, 1 port onboard)
 
*USB*:


 12  USB 2.0 ports  (6 ports at mid-board, 6 ports at back panel)
 *
Overclocking Features*:
TweakIt 
ProbeIt 
Extreme Engine with ML Cap 
 - 16-phase CPU power 
 - 3-phase QPI/DRAM power 
 - 3-phase NB power 
 - 3-phase Memory power 
 - ML Caps on CPU, memory and NB respectively 
CPU Level Up 
iROG 
Extreme Tweaker 
BIOS Flashback 
Loadline Calibration 
Intelligent overclocking tools: 
 - AI Gear 4™  
 - ASUS AI Booster Utility 
 - O.C Profile 
Overclocking Protection: 
 - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX) 
 - Voltiminder LED 
 - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)   

*Special Features*:


External LCD Poster
Onboard Switches: Power / Reset  / Clr CMOS (at rear)
EL I/O
Q-Fan Plus
ROG BIOS Wallpaper
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Q-Connector
ASUS Fan Xpert
ASUS EZ Flash 2
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
ASUS MyLogo3
 
*Back Panel I/O Ports*:


1 x PS/2 Keyboard port(purple)
1 x External SATA port
2 x LAN (RJ45) port
6 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 x IEEE1394a port
1 x Clr CMOS switch

*Internal I/O Connectors*:


3  x USB connectors  supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
1  x Floppy disk drive connector
1  x IDE connector
7  x SATA connectors
1  x IEEE 1394a connector
1  x Chassis Fan connector
1 x  8-pin  ATX 12V Power connector
24-pin ATX   Power connector
1  x EL I/O Shield Connector
3  x thermal sensor connector
1  x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS connector
System Panel
8 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 3 x Chassis / 3 x Optional
8 x ProbeIt connectors
1 x LCD Poster connector
1 x BIOS FlashBack boot up selection header
1 x ROG light connector
 
*BIOS*:
16  Mb Flash ROM 
 AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI2.0a Multi-Language BIOS 

*Accessories*:


ProbeIt Cable
3-Way SLI Cable
SLI Cable
ASUS Optional Fan
SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card
External LCD Poster
3 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector Kit
UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable
SATA cables
SATA power cables
2-port USB2.0 + IEEE 1394a module
EL I/O Shield
Thermal sensor cables
Cable Ties
User's manual
 
*Support Disc*


Drivers and applications
Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility
Futuremark® 3DMark® Vantage Advanced Edition
Kaspersky® Anti-Virus
ASUS TurboV utility
ASUS PC Probe II
ASUS Update
ASUS AI Suite
 *
Aktuellste Treiber*
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

*
Bios Versionen*
0407                                                                                                                                 
0503
0602                                                                                                                                 
0705                                                                                                                                 
0804                                                                                                                                 
0805                                                                                                                                 
0903                                                                                                                                 
1001
1104                                                                                                                                 
1204                                                                                                                                 
1306 
1406 
1504 
1639 
1704 Neu!


*Deutsches Handbuch
*Link


*User Review von McZonk
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...9-review-asus-rampage-ii-extreme-im-test.html


Bilder vom Layout folgen 



*Changelog:
*17.04.2009 - Sammelthread geht online
24.04.2009 - Bios Bilder gehen online
  ​


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2009)

Cool, danke für den Thread.

Wenn ich bei meinem Freund benche, kann ich hier mögliche Frage reinstellen und hoffen, dass jemand hilft, der auch ein R2E hat.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## flashback830 (22. April 2009)

nabend

also folgendes

läuft ein Asus Rampage II Extreme mit DDR3-1800 bzw mit DDR3-1866 bzw mit DDR3-2000 Speicher? 

darauf würde mir gesagt 
"Ja, tut es. Allerdings musst du den BLCK anheben." 

und deshalb meine frage: was ist BLCK ? und wie mach ich das und wo etc.

thx schonmal

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen weil ich den kram so schnell wie möglich kaufen möchte.


mfg flashback830


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. April 2009)

ok, dann gehts hier weiter^^

erst mal würde ich eher niedrigeren Latenzen wählen, statt einem höheren takt. das bringt etwas mehr.

Ich hab @ time DDR3-1600 mit CL8 am laufen, statt DDR3-1800 Cl9 

Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber aus meinem Tagebuch.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Teil 3
> 
> Overclocking
> 
> ...



Wenn du dabei den CPU nicht übertakten willst, musst du den Multiplikator einfach senken.


Alle Klarheiten beseitigt 

Ich hoffe das Hilft dir erst mal weiter. Am Wochenende werd ich den thread noch was ergänzen, auch mit Bildern vom Bios etc pp., aber jetzt brauch ich dringend Schlaf


----------



## flashback830 (22. April 2009)

sorry aber ich peil jetzt garichts mehr ....

also hatte mir gedacht das board zuholen nen i7-920 ( den dann so [voarsgestzt ich find ne gscheite anleitung was wo im bios eingestellt werden muss] auf 3,6-3,8 hoch) und dazu nen 1866er oder 2000er -12gb arbeitsspeicher

hatte vor mir den kram so am freitag oder spätestens montag zu bestellen aber ich hab beim besten willen nich den plan von dem was da steht aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt was BCLK is


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. April 2009)

Dann hab ich mein ziel ja erreicht^^

Die Anleitung kann ich noch mal was ausschmücken das man es was besser versteht.
3,6-3,8GHz sollten kein Größeres Problem sein, bei entsprechender Kühlung.
Denn speicher kannst du ruhig hohlen.
Selbst wenn du nicht den passenden teiler für DDR3-2000 hast, kannst du im Gegenzug einfach die Latenzen schärfer stellen


----------



## flashback830 (22. April 2009)

ok dann noch eine frage und dann ggf. noch eine. 

hast du das board und n bisi bis viel ahnung von dem ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. April 2009)

flashback830 schrieb:


> ok dann noch eine frage und dann ggf. noch eine.
> 
> hast du das board und n bisi bis viel ahnung von dem ?




Das Board hab ich, wie man an der Signatur sieht 
Und Ahnung sollte auch in einem gewissen masse vorhanden sein


----------



## flashback830 (23. April 2009)

ich schau mir die siganturen nie so genau an xD 

ähm könntest du mir dann vlt sagen wie ich ne i7-920 auf die 3,6-3,8 takte und dann auch noch den ram verwenden kann > ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-1600 - OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit < außer du hast ne bessere empfhlung an RAM ( 12 gb - preis so max 300€ ) - also die bios einstellungen. graka werden 2 285gtx verbaut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. April 2009)

Die OCZs sin schon gut.

Aber ich würde eher die DDR3-1600er nehmen. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - OCZ DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1600 Hex-Kit

Da kosten dich 12GB gerad mal 220€
Die reichen dicke. 



Bios Einstellungen kann ich natürlich nicht pauschalisieren, allein schon weil jede CPU anders ist.
Aber wenn es soweit ist, helf ich natürlich gern


----------



## flashback830 (23. April 2009)

kk sind in meiem warenkorb xD - jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen kühler  >> 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/51433-zalman-reserator-xt.html#post736803 << wenn de mir da noch helfen könntest. und dann müsst ich noch wiessen wie ich das dann alles einstellen muss - und vorall wie was ich wo im bios machen muss um auf die 3,8 oder evtl sogar mehr zu kommen xD


----------



## flashback830 (23. April 2009)

.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. April 2009)

flashback830 schrieb:


> kk sind in meiem warenkorb xD - jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen kühler  >>
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/51433-zalman-reserator-xt.html#post736803 << wenn de mir da noch helfen könntest. und dann müsst ich noch wiessen wie ich das dann alles einstellen muss - und vorall wie was ich wo im bios machen muss um auf die 3,8 oder evtl sogar mehr zu kommen xD




Von WaKü hab ich nicht so den plan. Aber hier im Forum gibts da genug How-to's und beispiel Zusammenstellungen. Das musst du dir ma anschauen.


----------



## flashback830 (24. April 2009)

ok kram bestellt Paketgewicht: ca. 48 kg denk und hoffe ma so montag bis dienstag sollte der kram da sein und dann kommt das schwierige - takten xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. April 2009)

48kg 
Haste nen Panzer mit bestellt 


*update*
Bilder vom Bios online.

Speziell zur Ram Frage noch mal:

Teiler bei 133MHz BLCK (Standard)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und bei 200MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flashback830 (25. April 2009)

hab jetzt DDR3-1600 bestellt - was muss ich da machen ? ... bitte n ganzes bild das ich auch weiß wo das menü is xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Im ersten Post ist ein Großteil vom Bios jetzt abgebildet 

Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flashback830 (25. April 2009)

ahh ok danke - dann kann ich das ja bald versuchen 

- und zum panzer naja da is noch n tower fürn kumpel und einer für mich jeweils 18kg und der kühlkerper wiegt auch noch ma 3kg wie der rest zusammen kommt weiß ich auch nich so genau , vlt weil alternate immer so großzügig verpackt


----------



## flashback830 (28. April 2009)

so board is da und rest zum teila uch nur die kühlung kommt erst morgen - trozdem schon die erste frage. da sind 6 blaue SATA solts und ein schwarzer - wo isn da der unterschied zwischen dem schawrzen und den blauen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. April 2009)

Das könnte dir das Handbuch auch verraten 

Benutz auf jedenfall die blauen, so viel sag ich mal xD


----------



## flashback830 (28. April 2009)

ja klar aber wenn die voll sind? - engischis meherbeschissen alsgut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. April 2009)

so, jetzt hab ICH mal im Handbuch nach geschlagen.

Der schwarze kommt vom IDE controller und ist für eSata.

Auf dauer spiel ich aber nicht google


----------



## flashback830 (28. April 2009)

ja ne machste ja nich war grad nur so am  schon mal einbaun was ich kann und kumpel hat am pc gegammenlt also hab ich nur mach schnell gepostet.
aber wie kann ich das jetzt verstehn ? - also wenn ich in den schwarzen was rein hau dann kann ich ide nich meht nutzen ( was sowieso keiner mehr tut) xD 
aber die nächstenfragen werden sich dann um das eigentliche thema drehn hochtakten und ram xD --- morgen sollte ja die kühlung kommen *freu*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. April 2009)

Nein.
Du kannst IDE noch nutze und du kannst dort auch SATA platten einstecken, aber sollte die letzte option sein, weil der anschluss vom IDE controller kommt und bekanntlich mit denen mal zu Problemen kommt.

Positiv ist aber, das man den Controller auch im AHCI Modus betreiben kann 

Zum übertakten meld ich mich morgen, oder du kannst mich ma in icq oder so anschreiben, muss nämlich jetz in die uni und komme erst gegen 19h zurück....


----------



## flashback830 (29. April 2009)

kk muss aber erst ma zusammen baun xD


----------



## flashback830 (30. April 2009)

so zusammen gebaut - cpu gammelt auf dem standart takt irgendwo bei 30-40° höher hab ich sie noch nich bekommen *freu* 
das mim ram auf 1600 mhz hab ich selbst hinbekommen. aber bei der cpu darste dann jetzt ma los legen xD


----------



## snorp (1. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich lese jetzt hier, dass ihr 12GB RAM kaufen wollt, ab 1600er oder noch höher. Geht das überhaupt? In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass RAM mit solch hohem Takt maximal mit 6GB auf dem Board läuft. Würde mich also sehr interessieren ob das stimmt.

mfg Marius


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab (noch) keine 12GB, aber flashback830 hat 12GB DDR3-1600 am laufen, so weit ich weiß, auch ohne Probleme!


----------



## snorp (1. Mai 2009)

mhm ... okay ... geht das nur mit 1600er ? oder wären auch 2000er möglich gibts da ne liste bzw ne tabelle oder so? wäre wirklich klasse sowas zu wissen ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2009)

Eine Liste ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich werd mich morgen mal genauer umhören 

Aber gleich gehts erst mal auf ne Hochzeit^^


----------



## Snake7 (2. Mai 2009)

marius-prehn schrieb:


> mhm ... okay ... geht das nur mit 1600er ? oder wären auch 2000er möglich gibts da ne liste bzw ne tabelle oder so? wäre wirklich klasse sowas zu wissen ^^



Hast du nen Geldscheisser?
Der RAM hier wäre was für d ich:
CT3KIT102472BB1067 - 24GB kit (8GBx3), 240-pin DIMM , DDR3 PC3-8500 from Crucial.com

Aber mal im Ernst - das 12 GB Kit DDR 1600 kostet im Mom. ca 160€, das nächst höhere Kosten deutlich mehr - wenn du nicht also die 4Ghz Grenze knacken willst, dann nimm den 1600.


----------



## snorp (3. Mai 2009)

Jo, der ist doch direkt gekauft . Nein, da ich einen Intel i7 920 habe (mit b batch), brauch ich am besten Arbeitsspeicher über 1600 zb. 2000er wären perfekt. Bloß komme ich jetzt ins Grübeln, da ich nicht weiß, ob alle Bänke auf dem RAMPAGE 2 Extreme mit 2000er Riegeln belegt werden können.


----------



## Zanza (3. Mai 2009)

hab da eine Frage zu dem R2E, wenn ich denn PC vom Strom trenne und er bei mir 1 bis 2 Tage ohne Strom steht und ich das ganze wieder anschließe und starte hab ich das Problem das beim Booten entweder Blue Screen oder ich muss Bios Einstellungen neu laden. Das ist nur wenn der PC paar Tage ohne Strom stand.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> hab da eine Frage zu dem R2E, wenn ich denn PC vom Strom trenne und er bei mir 1 bis 2 Tage ohne Strom steht und ich das ganze wieder anschließe und starte hab ich das Problem das beim Booten entweder Blue Screen oder ich muss Bios Einstellungen neu laden. Das ist nur wenn der PC paar Tage ohne Strom stand.




Fährst du den Rechner komplett runter oder in den Ruhezustand?

Eine Biosversion behebt so einen Fehler beim wieder aufwachen aus dem Ruhezustand....


----------



## Zanza (3. Mai 2009)

Ja kopmlett runter und dann schalte ganz vom Netz ab, hab die neu Bios version


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2009)

Macht der die faxen auch wenn du den nicht ganz abschaltest? Also wenn das Netzteil quasi noch im standby ist.

Was hast du an Bios Einstellungen so verändert?


----------



## Zanza (4. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Macht der die faxen auch wenn du den nicht ganz abschaltest? Also wenn das Netzteil quasi noch im standby ist.
> 
> Was hast du an Bios Einstellungen so verändert?



nein wenn er im standby ist startet er ganz normal ohne nix nur wenn der paar stunden/tage ohne strom ist 

alles läuft auf auto


----------



## NOOKYN (4. Mai 2009)

Moin, habe vor mein System mal wieder aufzurüsten. Und da bald mein 17. B-Day ansteht hab ich mir gedacht das nutze ich mal! Kleines Problem ist das Budget, da ich schon meinen BF17 zum B-Day kriege und der nicht grad günstig ist bleibt nicht sehr viel für den PC übrig. 

Aber wenn ich aufrüste, habe ich gedacht gleich auf i7. Und da ich dort nunmal nicht nur den neuen CPU, sondern auch RAM und MOBO brauche habe ich mir folgendes zusammengestellt und denke dass die Auswahl ins Schwarze trifft.

Board: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Rampage II Extreme, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366

RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D DDR3, CL8

Den 920er nehme ich als Boxed, da ich vllt kein Geld für den Prolimatech übrig habe und außerdem stehe ich auf Verpackungen 

So, vom Budget her passt das gerade so! Allerdings habe ich einen Dorn im Auge! Und zwar wird kein Geld mehr für eine neue GPU sein (hätte eig. an GTX285,260 so gedacht) was bedeutet das ich vorerst meine 9800GTX+ XXX drin lassen müsste. Wobei ich wieder gedacht habe, gar nicht so schlimm da dann Ende des Jahres, oder in ein paar Monaten wenn ich mir dann eine neue hole die neuen Generationen draußen sind und ich mir dann gleich die holen kann. 

Nun meine Frage ^^ Meint ihr es ist schlimm, wenn meine 9800GTX+ XXX den 920 ausbremst? Das ich dann weniger Leistung habe, ist klar aber gibt es sonst noch Nachteile? Ist ja nur vorrübergehend.

Vllt schaffe ich es auch meine 9800GTX+ XXX noch für ein bissl. Geld zu verkaufen, und mir schon eine GTX260 55nm anzuschaffen, aber das muss ich erstmal sehen.

Soweit erstmal

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Mai 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> nein wenn er im standby ist startet er ganz normal ohne nix nur wenn der paar stunden/tage ohne strom ist
> 
> alles läuft auf auto



Komisch.
Versuch doch mal die Rams Manuel ein zu stellen, also Latenzen, Spannung und takt auf ihre werte feststellen.
Das kann wohl zu Problemen führen, wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist.

//edit


F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Vllt schaffe ich es auch meine 9800GTX+ XXX noch für ein bissl. Geld zu verkaufen, und mir schon eine GTX260 55nm anzuschaffen, aber das muss ich erstmal sehen.
> 
> Soweit erstmal
> 
> F A T A L 1 T Y




Das würde ich versuchen. Die 9800GTX+ bremst schon. Selbst bei meiner GTX 285 ist die Handbremse noch angezogen 

Der i7 lässt seine Muskeln erst so richtig bei Multi GPU Systemen spielen...

Du kannst aber auch ein günstigeres Board nehmen....


----------



## NOOKYN (4. Mai 2009)

Nene  Wenn würde ich schon gerne das R2E nehmen. Ich schau mal, was ich mit der GPU mache. Ist halt wie gesagt zum B-Day, wo schon der BF17 hinzukommt. Naja vllt fällt ja noch was bei den Großeltern etc. ab. 

Wozu hat man sonst eine große Familie?


----------



## flashback830 (5. Mai 2009)

hehe ja multi gpu geht schon gut ab 
http://s1b.directupload.net/file/d/1785/uwmh8fpf_jpg.htm

aber würde dir auch aufjedenfall ne 285gtx empfehlen ( die 260 is  das sind wieder mal diese abgespeckten grafik chips)


----------



## NOOKYN (5. Mai 2009)

Naja viel mehr FPS bringt eine GTX285 auch nicht als eine GTX260. Und der Preis Unterschied ist immerhin 100€ für paar mehr FPS, von P/L kann dort keine Rede sein!

Wahrscheinlich schaff ich es noch eine GPU dazu zukaufen  Hab mal mit meinen Eltern geredet und gesagt, wenn schon denn schon! Und das gute ist, dass mein Dad das auch immer sagt  

Und da es mitm ABI grad sehr gut klappt etc. wird das schon passen. Muss ich nur gucken welche GPU ich letzendes nehme  Hersteller habe ich schon eine Wahl getroffen: EVGA, XFX oder ZOTAC 

Muss ich nur mal schauen was sich dort so ergibt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Naja viel mehr FPS bringt eine GTX285 auch nicht als eine GTX260. Und der Preis Unterschied ist immerhin 100€ für paar mehr FPS, von P/L kann dort keine Rede sein!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich schaff ich es noch eine GPU dazu zukaufen  Hab mal mit meinen Eltern geredet und gesagt, wenn schon denn schon! Und das gute ist, dass mein Dad das auch immer sagt
> 
> ...




Hohl dir ne GTX 280, da ist das P/L Verhältnis was besser


----------



## NOOKYN (5. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du die GTX 280 herbekommst, aber da wo ich geguckt habe sind die genau so teuer wie eine GTX 285 ^^ 

Wie siehts eig. aus mit einer GTX275?!? Die kostet auch nicht viel mehr als die GTX260 an die ich gedacht habe (GTX260 SSC Edition von EVGA)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du die GTX 280 herbekommst, aber da wo ich geguckt habe sind die genau so teuer wie eine GTX 285 ^^
> 
> Wie siehts eig. aus mit einer GTX275?!? Die kostet auch nicht viel mehr als die GTX260 an die ich gedacht habe (GTX260 SSC Edition von EVGA)



PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

So billig bekommt man wohl keine 285.

Eine 275 würd ich wegen dem beschnittenen Speicher auf keinen Fall nehmen!


----------



## NOOKYN (5. Mai 2009)

Ehhemm naja ^^ Also die 30€ sind für mich jetzt kein so großes Ding! Da würde ich lieber 30€ mehr ausgeben und habe dann weniger Wärme und Stromverbrauch.

Aber der Preis von einer EVGA GTX260 SSC zu einer normalen EVGA GTX 285 beträgt immerhin 120€ und viel mehr Leistung hat die GTX285 nicht. Habe etwas gehört/gelesen, von ca. 8% bei den meisten Games! Und diese 8% sind mir die 120€ ehrlich gesagt nicht wert.


----------



## buckfush (5. Mai 2009)

tach auch!
jedesmal wenn ich morgens meinen PC wieder ans Stromnetz schließe, (ziehe abends immer den stecker raus) steht da was von oc was faild oder so und ich muß F1 drücken um ins bios zu kommen oder F2 um standart settings zu laden is doch nicht normal oder doch????
gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

buckfush schrieb:


> tach auch!
> jedesmal wenn ich morgens meinen PC wieder ans Stromnetz schließe, (ziehe abends immer den stecker raus) steht da was von oc was faild oder so und ich muß F1 drücken um ins bios zu kommen oder F2 um standart settings zu laden is doch nicht normal oder doch????
> gruß




Das gleiche Problem hat *Zanza* auch. Ich warte ja noch auf Rückmeldung ob es weg ist oder immer noch das Problem besteht.


----------



## buckfush (5. Mai 2009)

aha allet klar dann warte ich auch mal


----------



## flashback830 (6. Mai 2009)

F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Ehhemm naja ^^ Also die 30€ sind für mich jetzt kein so großes Ding! Da würde ich lieber 30€ mehr ausgeben und habe dann weniger Wärme und Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Aber der Preis von einer EVGA GTX260 SSC zu einer normalen EVGA GTX 285 beträgt immerhin 120€ und viel mehr Leistung hat die GTX285 nicht. Habe etwas gehört/gelesen, von ca. 8% bei den meisten Games! Und diese 8% sind mir die 120€ ehrlich gesagt nicht wert.




naja also ich finde zwischen der 260 und der 285 ist aufjedenfall ein größerer unterschied als 8%  ma davon abgesehn wenn de mit schwachen karten arbeiten willst brauchste auch kein highend board und cpu


----------



## NOOKYN (6. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich habe nie gesagt dass ich keine GTX285 holen will. Nur ich kriege halt nur 2000€ zum B-Day und 1200€ gehen für den Auto Lappen drauf.

Also bleiben mir im mom 800€ übrig. Und um den i7 betreiben zu können, BRAUCHE ich ja ein X58 und DDR3. Mit einer "relativ" schwachen GPU würde es zwar etwas schwächer laufen, aber es läuft halt.

In ein paar Monaten würde dann ja sowieso eine neue GPU reinkommen und da bald, bzw. Ende des Jahres die neuen Gen. rauskommen welche viel mehr Leistung,Features etc. haben sollen, habe ich gedacht warte ich mit der GPU bis dahin. 

Aber um noch einmal auf die 8% zurück zu kommen, sehr groß ist das Leistungsplus bei Games nicht. Zumindest bei den meisten Games, die ich zocke! Ob ich nun 57, oder 68FPS habe ist mir eig. relativ egal! Und viel mehr sind es bei den meisten Games nicht:

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,673142/Geforce-GTX-285-reviewed/Reviews/?page=12

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...-Nvidia-Grafikkarte/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=12


----------



## flashback830 (8. Mai 2009)

naja 100 kann man sich ja dann auch noch schnorren und gleich was gscheites holen


----------



## NOOKYN (8. Mai 2009)

Joah ne  Ich hol mir jetzt die ASUS ENGTX260 Matrix. Kostet nur 204€ und ist am meisten übertaktet + geilen Kühler!

Jetzt eine GTX285 zu holen, wo ich mir Ende des Jahres wieder eine neue hole ist für mich Geldverschwendung! So sehr sitze ich auch nicht am PC, dass es sich lohnen würde! 

Bin sowieso im mom nur draußen im Bikepark etc. also wäre eine GTX285 für mich momentan nicht passend. 

Ich mache einfach mal ein paar Benches wenn ich alles habe und vergleiche die GTX260 Matrix mit einer stand. GTX285


----------



## flashback830 (8. Mai 2009)

na dann - können uns ja gegenseitig tot benchen xD


----------



## Taitan (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab das R2Gene mit i7-920 (der µATX Bruder vom R2E)  und hab da ein kleines Problem bzw. eine Frage bzgl des RAMs (momentan sind 6GB  PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de eingebaut). 

Wie in der PCGH 6/09 beschrieben hab ich erstmal den Multi auf 17 gesenkt und den BCLK auf 160Mhz angehoben und beim Speicher dann DDR3 1603 ausgewählt...soweit so gut. Wenn ich die Timings und DRAM Voltage dann auf Auto Stelle bekomm ich aber nur 8-8-8-irgendwas im CPU-Z (prime stabil).

Nun sind die Riegel ja auf 1600 7-7-7-24 bei 1,65Vfestgelegt...die hab ich dann nach längeren hin und her auch erreicht, als ich die DRAM Voltage manuell auf 1,655V eingestellt habe (1,65000V kann man leider nicht genau einstellen). 
in CPU-z wird nun der richtige (Speicher-)Takt und die richtigen Latenzen angezeigt, aber leider is die Kiste nicht prime stabil (Test: blend).

Eben hab ich testweise die DRAM Voltage um einen Erhöhungsschritt angehoben (also auf 1,66-1,67 V) und nun hab ich die 7-7-7-24er Latenzen UND den 1600Mhz prime stabil. 

Kann nun sein, daß mein Board eher zum undervolten neigt, aber trotzdem sind ja die 1,66-1,67 V ÜBER den Intel Spezifikationen für den RAM. Ist das noch so gerade okay? Will nicht gleich die CPU zum Schlüsselanhänger umfunktionieren.

Gibts ein Tool, welches unter Windows mehr oder minder exakt die DRAM Spannung auslesen kann?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Mai 2009)

Versuch mal die DRam Voltage wieder auf 1,65V zu stellen und dafür die QPI/Dram Spannung leicht an zu heben. 1,25 oder 1,3V.

Das kann auch helfen 

Aber in der tat undervoltet das Board leicht. Wenn ich 1,655V einstelle, kommen etwa 1,64V an...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Mai 2009)

*bitte löschen, hier stand das gleiche, W-Lan lag sei dank*


----------



## Taitan (12. Mai 2009)

Danke, das werd ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Taitan (13. Mai 2009)

Leider keinen Erfolg gehabt.

 Auf stabile 1600er 7-7-7-24er Settings komm ich nur, wenn ich die DRAM VOltage auf 1,66 erhöhe. 

Ich hab mal im OCZ Forum geschaut und gleichgesinnte gefunden, die noch deutlich höhere Spannungen (von 1,7 bis 1,9V)  brauchen um das System (prime-)stabil zu bekommen. 

Hab auch mal ein paar Settings gefunden, die viel versprechend ausschauen:

CPU Voltage = 1,25
CPU PLL = 1,8
QPI/DRAM = 1,26
IOH = 1,1
IOH PCIE = 1,5
ICH= 1,1
ICH PCI = 1,5
DRAM Bus = 1,64

7-7-7-24  speicher timings


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2009)

Taitan schrieb:


> CPU Voltage = 1,25
> CPU PLL = 1,8
> QPI/DRAM = 1,26
> IOH = 1,1
> ...



Deine settings? Oder von wem anders?

Gehts damit?

Weil über 1,66V oder so sollte man nicht gehen.


----------



## Taitan (13. Mai 2009)

Das sind Settings aus dem OCZtech Forum von jemandem, der das gleiche Problem hatte mit der hohen DRAM Spannung.

Ausprobieren kann ich es erst wieder heut Abend.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2009)

Aso, ok, dann berichte mal


----------



## Taitan (14. Mai 2009)

Soo, die gute Nachricht: der Kasten lief jetzt 7 Stunden im blend test von prime ohne Fehler oder  BSODs stabil  
Settings waren: 7-7-7-24 1T 1600Mhz (mit 1,65V DRAM) , Prozi lief mit 2,66GHz


die schlechte Nachricht: ich glaub mittlerweile, dass der OCZ  Speicher garnicht das Problem war. Ich hab mittels Asus Probe mal die Temps von der Northbridge ausgelesen und mich traf der schlag: 81°C Das ist doch nicht normal?! Da hab ich einen alten Lüfter so plaziert, dass er genau auf den Kühlkörper der NB zielt und die Temps pendelten sich auf knapp 57°C ein. 

Heut Abend    werd ich mal versuchen den Prozi wieder auf 3,2 - 3,4 Ghz hochzuziehen, den Ram mit obigen Settings zu betreiben und mal die NB im Auge behalten. 

Die Kerntemperaturen bei 2,66Ghz lagen bei knapp 65°C bei 3,4 liegen sie schon bei 71°C ... das ist doch noch unkritisch, oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2009)

Die NB temp ist echt was heftig.
Hast du keine Gehäuse Belüftung?
Meine NB temp liegt bei max 60-65° bei voll last.


@CPU
65° ist schon recht viel für Standardtakt.
Es sollte unter volllast meiner Meinung um 70° maximal liegen !

Was verwendest du für einen Kühler??


----------



## Taitan (14. Mai 2009)

Gehäuselüfter vorn 1x120mm; hinten 1x 92mm; Seitenteil 1x 140mm (pustet aber eher in den Raum unter der Grafikkarte) jeweils zu Testzwecken ungedrosselt und wie oben nun noch nen alten  80mm, den ich zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka positioniert habe, der die NB nun auf normale Temps runterkühlen soll. 

CPU Kühler is der Alpenföhn Großclockner ungedrosselt mit lga1366 Schraubhalterung, Als WLP hab ich die mitgelieferte genommen, hab aber noch nen Klecks Arctic silver 5 rumliegen.

Heut spiel ich auch mal das aktuellste BIOS auf, vielleicht bringt das was. Obwohl ich da eher skeptisch bin


----------



## NOOKYN (14. Mai 2009)

Hab grad mal bei Hardwareversand.de eine Bestellung abgegeben 

6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D DDR3, CL8

Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366

ASUS Rampage II Extreme, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3

Bin schon gespannt, wie sonst was 

Den Rest, bestelle ich morgen oder so denke ich mal. Sprich GPU und Noctua.

(Bei der GPU wirds wahrscheinlich jetzt doch eine GTX285! Denke mal die von XFX)


----------



## Marvin82 (14. Mai 2009)

Das Board ist echt ne Granate nur habe mit dem Xeon das Problem das der Uncore und der Ram Teiler 10 gelocked ist!

Daher kommt morgen nen neues Board rein 

fals jemand ein REII suchen sollte PN an mich


----------



## Marvin82 (14. Mai 2009)

Taitan schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter vorn 1x120mm; hinten 1x 92mm; Seitenteil 1x 140mm (pustet aber eher in den Raum unter der Grafikkarte) jeweils zu Testzwecken ungedrosselt und wie oben nun noch nen alten  80mm, den ich zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka positioniert habe, der die NB nun auf normale Temps runterkühlen soll.
> 
> CPU Kühler is der Alpenföhn Großclockner ungedrosselt mit lga1366 Schraubhalterung, Als WLP hab ich die mitgelieferte genommen, hab aber noch nen Klecks Arctic silver 5 rumliegen.
> 
> Heut spiel ich auch mal das aktuellste BIOS auf, vielleicht bringt das was. Obwohl ich da eher skeptisch bin


Es gibt eine reihe REII die eine schlechte verarbeitung haben was die WLP unter den HP haben 
Hilft nur eins HP ab WLP erneuern und die Temps sind im Schnitt 15° besser !
Ich habe das zum Glück nicht gehabt und mir noch ein Fusionblock draufgreschraubt und hatte bei 4,6Ghz Ram 1800Mhz nur eine NB Temp von max 43°  
Wenn du keine Wakü hast noch ein kleinen Tipp
Nimm den kleinen Kühler der für die Spawas dabei war und klemm den in die kühlfinnen vom NB Block und schließ ihn ann und dann klappt das och


----------



## Taitan (15. Mai 2009)

Gute Nachricht: 
Die Temps sind jetzt viel niedriger, der konkave Heatspreader und die HDT Kühler brauchen wohl doch etwas mehr WLP. Die NB Temp hat sich nach und nach bei 48-52°C eingependelt. 

Schlechte Nachricht:
Dieses OCZ Trichannelkit bekomm ich mit 1600Mhz nicht prime stabil, da kann ich machen, was ich will. Hab nun Kontakt zu OCZ aufgenommen und mal schauen, was dabei rumkommt. 1333Mhz laufen ganz gut. aber 1600 geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Taitan (19. Mai 2009)

Jaaaa, er läuft und läuft und läuft stabil mit DDR3 1600 CL7 ... Das Problem war wohl eine zu gering eingestelltes QPI Interface, sollte aber auf "auto" nicht so vorkommen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

Taitan schrieb:


> Jaaaa, er läuft und läuft und läuft stabil mit DDR3 1600 CL7 ... Das Problem war wohl eine zu gering eingestelltes QPI Interface, sollte aber auf "auto" nicht so vorkommen






Jajut. Beim übertakten hilft es auch den QPI Takt etwas zu variieren um die Settings stabil zu bekommen.

Und auf auto sollte man eh nichts stehen lassen


----------



## Lord Bastl (21. Mai 2009)

Darf ich mal so ne Frage dazwischen stellen gibt es eigentlich noch andere MB-Wasserkühler für das R2E als den Swiftech MCW-NBMAX ,der ohne großes Modifizieren draufpasst???
L.B


----------



## Lord Bastl (21. Mai 2009)

Den gibts in Deutschland auch irgenwie ned zu kaufen


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hier mal das neueste Bios
Bios 1403 (beta)
- keine Changelog 

http://www.muenster.de/~e30pics/Dateien/RIIE/RampageII-ASUS-Extreme-1403.zip


----------



## JonnyCCC (26. Mai 2009)

scholz-andreas1 schrieb:


> Hier mal das neueste Bios
> Bios 1403 (beta)
> - keine Changelog
> 
> http://www.muenster.de/~e30pics/Dateien/RIIE/RampageII-ASUS-Extreme-1403.zip


 
Davon steht auf der Asus HP nix. willste den leuten nen fake andrehn?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Mai 2009)

Ich würde davon auch die finger lassen!
Betas die nicht mal vom Hersteller selber kommen -.-!


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (27. Mai 2009)

des is auch im HArdwareluxx forum
könnt ja mal nachschauen wenn ich denkt ich verarsch euch


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (27. Mai 2009)

auserdem hab ich das selber drauf, das Bios hat auch Xeon Support.


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (27. Mai 2009)

UnOfficial Asus Rampage II Extreme Thread - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## MR.MOJITO (10. Juni 2009)

in der hoffnung, dass die frage hierhin passt - mein problem:

hab glücklich mein r2e in mein gehäuse (lian li 60p) eingebaut - ansich keine probleme, aber die anschlüsse an der rückseite des mb sind nicht deckungsgleich mit der anschlussblende sondern ca 1mm in richtung der mb-halteplatte verschoben - blende sitzt absolut fest, aber die anschlüsse sind nicht erreichbar 

gibt es spezielle abstandshalter fürs mb?? - geht eben nur um ca 1 mm, aber das machts aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe ...
Hast du etwa das MoBo direkt am Gehäuse verschraubt o.O?

Da kommen Abstandshalter dazwischen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.MOJITO (11. Juni 2009)

danke für die bilder 

sicher - die abstandshalter sind zwischen mb und halteplatte - sonst wird der erste testlauf ein grillfest^^

ich weiß, dass es auch noch abstandshalter gibt, die ca. doppelt so groß sind, wie die die ich habe (meine: s. deine pics).
frage ist nur, ob ich vlt noch etwas größere abstandshalter bekomme, die aber eben nicht gleich doppelt so groß sind, oder ob es so etwas wie unterlegscheiben dafür gibt, vml. muss ich das ganze so oder so provisorisch lösen, wenn ich net auf ein anderes case umsteigen will...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2009)

Was hast du den für ein case?

Die Abstandshalter müssen doch überall gleich sein, oder zumindest passende beim case dabei sein!


----------



## MR.MOJITO (11. Juni 2009)

jup - abstandshalter waren beim case dabei - case ist das lian li pc-60F
das case ist an sich sehr gut verarbeitet, weshalb es mich wundert, das da was nicht passt...

ist es vlt möglich, das ich die schrauben zu stark angezogen hab?
naja - werde heut abend vmtl. das board nochmal ausbauen und vlt ( letzte hoffnung) passt es beim zweiten versuch - sonst würde ich wohl auf ein anderes case umsteigen müssen oder mir einige unterlegscheiben zur hilfe nehmen^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2009)

Das kann ich mir bei dem case gar nicht vorstellen. Kannst du vielleicht mal bilder davon machen?

Eigentlich passt das aber jetzt nicht mehr so wirklich hier rein^^ 
Ist ja kein Problem mit dem Board


----------



## MR.MOJITO (11. Juni 2009)

k - versuche einen passenden thread zu finden...
bis dahin erteinmal: thx


----------



## Zanza (11. Juni 2009)

auf der seite von asus gibt es neuen Bios update auf 1406


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> auf der seite von asus gibt es neuen Bios update auf 1406




ist im Startpost verlinkt 

werds direkt mal aus probieren.
Changelog ist echt interessant!



> 1. Support OC station
> 2. Improve memory compatibility
> 3. Supported EIST function when CPU ratio is in manual mode
> 4. Fix Vista loading slowly if use over 3GB RAM



3. Supported EIST function when CPU ratio is in manual mode

werd ich direkt mal testen


----------



## Taitan (11. Juni 2009)

Fürs Rampage II Gene is heute auch ein neues BIOS erschienen. Fast 100% gleiches Changelog wie beim "großen" Bruder


----------



## Zanza (13. Juni 2009)

Kann mir wer paar werte sagen um das Mainboard und die CPU auf 4Ghz zu übertakten, bis jetzt wahren alle versuche nicht gut.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Juni 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> Kann mir wer paar werte sagen um das Mainboard und die CPU auf 4Ghz zu übertakten, bis jetzt wahren alle versuche nicht gut.




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/55032-how-intel-core-i7-overclocking.html

Da sind auch beispiel werte von mir


----------



## locko95 (20. Juni 2009)

ohne eine wakü ist es sowieso schwierig einen core i7 auf 4 Ghz zu bekommen


----------



## e4syyy (20. Juni 2009)

Wo finde ich aktuelle Chipset treiber für das Motherboard? Die auf der ASUS seite sind von Oktober 2008. O_o Hab Windows Vista 64 bit. Thx!

Edit: Und wie mach ich das aktuelle BIOS Version 1406 drauf? Bleiben die alten einstellungen erhalten? :X


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Juni 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Wo finde ich aktuelle Chipset treiber für das Motherboard? Die auf der ASUS seite sind von Oktober 2008. O_o Hab Windows Vista 64 bit. Thx!
> 
> Edit: Und wie mach ich das aktuelle BIOS Version 1406 drauf? Bleiben die alten einstellungen erhalten? :X




Soweit ich weiß gibt es leider für den X58 Chipsatz kein neueren Treiber 

Für das Biosupdate entpackst du dir das Bios z.B. nach C:/ (das sollte einfach sein, damit du das schnell findest )

dann gehst du ins Bios und startest das EZ flash 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dort wählst du noch das neue Bios aus und bestätigst das ganze 

Nach einem neustart werkelt dann das neue Bios.


Die Einstellungen bleiben leider nicht. Also macht es sinn die sich vorher zu notieren


----------



## e4syyy (20. Juni 2009)

danke


----------



## QZA (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community 

ich selber das Asus Rampage II Extreme 
bin eig ganz zufrieden damit habe meinen i7 920 ohne probs auf 4GHz getaktet 
so jetzt is mir aufgefallen das im oc zustand der kühler von der VTT CPU Power Card  sehr heiß wird 

jetzt meine fragen gibt es i-wo einen kühler der besser is als der standart-kühler oder
habe ich was falsch eingestellt voltzahl etc. ?? 

danke schonma für alles antworten 


Gruß Franco


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Juni 2009)

Meinst du den auf dem Chipsatz, oder den Extra Kühler für WaKü user?


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

moin zusammen 

so das ich nun auch besitzer des rampage bin, hab ich auch direkt mal ein paar fragen an euch 

jedes mal wenn ich den rechner vom netz nehme (stecker raus), bekomme ich bei starten ich sollte F2 drücken um die "default settings" zu laden. hmm...
schon mal nicht so toll. scheint ja irgentwas ohne strom verlohren zu gehen.
und siehe da, jedes mal ist auch die systemzeit wieder bei 2002, also sie wird nicht gespeichert wie warhrscheinlich so einige andere sachen nicht die im bios verstellt wurden.
woran liegt das? die batterie kann ja schlecht leer sein, das board ist 4 tage alt.
oder mach ich was falsch??

dann habe ich zu meinem i7 920 6 gb ram.
3x 2048 kit ocz platinium triple channel 1600 mhz cl 7.
ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, daß auch der speicher im bios "angepasst" werden muß!? 
stimmt das oder kann ich alles auf auto stehen lassen und gut ist?

aber auch das beste einstellen bringt mir ja nüscht, wenn alles wieder verloren geht wenn ich das teil mal transportiere

also was tun am besten??

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2009)

Zu Problem 1:
Ich kenne leider (noch) keinen weg das zu umgehen, bzw ab zu stellen. 
Ich werde mich aber nächste Woche wenn ich wieder ein wenig zeit hab mit dem ASUS Support in Verbindung setzen. Ich finde das auch sehr nervig 

Tipp, speicher deine Einstellungen als Profil, dann kannst du die zumindest schnell wieder laden!



Zur Ram Frage.
Kommt drauf an ob die Einstellungen alle richtig vorgenommen wurden.
Guck mal mit CPU-Z ob Takt und Latenzen korrekt sind, wenn nicht muss du sie per Hand anpassen!


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

hi.
das ging ja schnell 
also bei dir ist das auch so, wie dann wohl bei allen...hmm, also für 300 schleifen sollte das meiner meinung nach..na gut lassen wir das. wenn es bei alles ist, ist meins auf jeden fall nicht kaputt.
komisch ist nur, das die batterie ja da ist. aber gut, ich denke du wirst die antwort von asus ja hier posten. werde das verfolgen 

timings: 7.0- 7- 7- 20
dram frequ. 535,8 mhz
fsb- dram: 2:8
command rate: 1t

nb frequency: 2142 mhz

was immer das auch bedeuten mag

passt das so, oder muss ich selbst hand anlegen??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, werd ich hier posten 


Deine timings sind ja schon mal richtig!
Aber der takt stimmt noch nicht. 535*2= 1070

Also musst du den takt noch um stellen


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

ok.
ich mach es kurz..wie, wo und was muß ich einstellen??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2009)

Also das Bios ist eigentlich selbst erklärend -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

sehr schön 
ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß ich dort auf 1600 stelle und gut ist!?

und dann noch eine frage zu dem kleinen lüfter für den spannungswandler...
bringt der was?
und zwar beobachte ich, daß crysis auf 1600er auflösung in very high einstellugen zwar läft, aber mein rechner zu warm wird und sich nach ca. 20 min verabschiedet. weißer bildschirm - tonschleife...
zu dem zeitpunkt hat die graka so um die 80- 83 grad. was ja glaube ich noch vertretbar ist.
ich denke eher das das board ein bischen zu warm wird. 
wenn ich die settingst auf high setze, kann ich spielen ohne absturz.
daher die frage ob das kleine teil vielleicht ein bischen was bringt!?

hatte den erst mal nicht montiert, weil früher oder später eh ne wakü kommt und mit ihr auch das oc 
nur leider gibt es soweit ich weiß, für meine graka ( evga gtx 285 ssc edition 2048 mb) noch keinen passenden kühler.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2009)

Der zusatzkühler ist nur für WaKüs. Damit die SpaWas dann noch luft abbekommen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

hmm...na gut, will hier mit crysis auch nicht deine thread versauen  dann muss ich mal gucken ob ich das in griff bekomme.

werde jetzt erst mal im bios den ram umstellen


----------



## Agent_Oragen (25. Juni 2009)

so erlegigt...
aber in cpuz haben sich nun die timings verändert.

9.0- 9- 9- 24
fsb: 2:12
comand rate: 1t

soll das so sein???

und wo wir gerade dabei sind 
wenn ich den rechner starte, steht am anfang im bildschirm in grüner schrift : ODD0: dann die bezeichnung von meinen dvd brenner!?
hat das was zu bedeuten, oder ist das auch normal?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2009)

wenn die für CL 7 spezifiziert sind, dann soll das so nicht sein, dann musst du die auch wieder Manuel zurück stellen.

ich weiß zwar nicht warum das bei dir grün ist, aber das ist normal das beim booten alle Laufwerke aufgeführt werden!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder Beweis für den total schlechten deutschen ASUS Sup.

Auf meine anfrage habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wenn ein Board die Bios-Werte nicht behält gibt es drei mögliche
> Fehlerquellen.
> ...


Nach dem ich klar gemacht hab das das Problem nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei einer ganzen reihe anderer auch auftritt mit anderen Konfigurationen kam dann



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ein generelles Problem können wir nicht bestätigen. Wenn alle anderen Komponenten ausgeschloßen werden können sollte das Board über die Bezugsquelle reklamiert werden.
> 
> ...


Mal abgesehen davon das die auf meinen anderen Probleme, die ich geschildert hab, gar nicht eingehen, ist das ja mal ne tolle Aussage 



//edit

Nach Rücksprache mit jemanden aus dem Örtlichen PC-Laden, sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, das es offenbar von einer Komponente eine Rückkopplung gibt.
Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit mal durch testen.


----------



## El_Lute (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend

Bin neu hier und stell mal gleich die erste Frage:
Habe ein neues RIIE und noch keinen Prozessor, ins Auge gefasst i7 920. Den gibt es in *C0* und* D0 *Stepping. Der* D0 *wird erst mit *Bios 1204 *unterstützt.
Auf dem Board klebt ein kleiner Aufkleber_"AMIBIOS bla bla bla *0503* "._
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das die momentane Biosversion ist und wenn ja, wenn ich einen* R0 *kaufe das Board trotzdem damit startet?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juli 2009)

Ich kann es dir leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber normalerweise kannst du auch mit einem früher Bios normal booten, aber die CPU wird halt nicht richtig erkannt.

Dann musst du halt updaten damit der CPU richtig erkannt wird.


----------



## El_Lute (6. Juli 2009)

Das wäre schön wenns so wäre, da bei mir im Umfeld noch keiner auf X58 fährt. 
Und das mit dem Aufkleber, war es bei Dir auch die ursprünglich installierte Biosversion?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juli 2009)

ne, das hat mit der Bios version nix zu tun ^^
Bei mir steht 6818 drauf


----------



## El_Lute (6. Juli 2009)

> Bei mir steht 6818 drauf


So weit ist ASUS aber noch nicht. 

Das macht mir Mut.   Wenn der Prozessor da ist, meld ich mich mal wie es war.
Danke erst mal.


----------



## QZA (10. Juli 2009)

ey leute woher habt ihr die zahlen bei mir steht garnix nichma n aufkleber


----------



## El_Lute (11. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt endlich fast alle Teile zusammen und konnte mal schauen ob es mit Auslieferungsbios funktioniert. 

Ich weiß nicht was der besagte Aufkleber zu bedeuten hat, aber bei mir war Bios 1306 drauf und hat den Prozessor damit gleich erkannt.

*Dinge die man nicht machen sollte:*
Eine Schrecksekunde war noch dabei. Ich hatte mir,um Fettfinger zu vermeiden, dünne weiße Handschuhe angezogen.
 Als ich den Prozessor in den Sockel setzen wollte merkte ich, dass ich an den Grids des Sockels mit ein Paar Fasern des Handschuhes hängen geblieben war.
 Bloß nicht groß bewegen dachte ich. Als ich dann vorsichtig alles wieder zurücknahm, sah ich dass ein Paar(ca.4-6) Grids nach oben verbogen waren. Was machen? 
Also CPU vorsichtig drauf gesetzt, Spannhebel zugedrückt, wieder Verrieglung auf uund CPU hochgenommen; alles wieder wie geleckt und in Richtung. 

Puuhh war mir schlecht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juli 2009)

Das zeigt das zu vorsichtig sein, gar nicht gut ist xD

Einfach Hände waschen reicht völlig aus


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Juli 2009)

Achtung dumme Frage:
Muss ich für den RAM die blauen oder die weißen slots verwenden???


----------



## El_Lute (12. Juli 2009)

Bei 3 Modulen die blauen. 

 ansonsten rtfM


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2009)

Die Frage hätte dir auch das Handbuch beantwortet


----------



## El_Lute (12. Juli 2009)

Darum, rtfM !


----------



## Zanza (16. Juli 2009)

kann mir einer sagen wo auf dem MB der SPDIF anschluß  ist ?


----------



## diaZz (21. Juli 2009)

EDIT: ers kaffe trinken & duschen bevor man postst 

ach ja & HI ich bin der neue 

diaZz der
Schraubenverwechsler


----------



## diaZz (21. Juli 2009)

nabend die damen 

komme mal direkt zum punkt
unzwar habe ich mir kürzlich ein asus r2e, gtx 295 & nen i7 920 sowie ddr 3 ram von corsair @1866mhz georgt & nu wüsst ich gern wie ich feststellle ob denn auch wirklich alles optimal läuft bzw welche werte müsste ich damit erreichen & wie stelle ich diese fest? 

währe wirklich sehr für qualifizierte antworten dankbar 


mfg der neue!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Juli 2009)

Willkommen im Forum!

Am besten du lädst dir nach der Installation CPU-Z runter 
Download: CPU-Z 1.52 als finale Version erschienen - CPU-Z, 1.52, Download, Informationen, Prozessor, Chipsatz, Speicher

Das zeigt dir an ob CPU & Ram wie gewünscht laufen.


CPU dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, falls der RAM nicht richtig erkannt wird, musst du das Manuel einstellen.
Die nötigen Daten dazu stehen auf dem RAMs drauf.

Im ersten Post kannst du dir anschauen wo man die RAM Latenzen & takt & Spannung ändert. Das Bios ist eigentlich selbst erklärend!


----------



## QZA (29. Juli 2009)

hey leute habe mal ne kurze frage 

weiß vllt i-jemand in welcher schrift art das RAMPAGE II EXTREME geschrieben is?????
würde mich mal intressieren

danke 

bYe


----------



## kroebus (3. August 2009)

Franco22 schrieb:


> weiß vllt i-jemand in welcher schrift art das RAMPAGE II EXTREME geschrieben is?????


 
du meinst diese Abschrägungen an den Rändern??? Das ist weder ne Word-Standart-Schrift noch eine mit Word-Art erstellte... Vermutlich eine selbst kreierte...

Doch zu meinen Problemchen:
ich werd noch bekloppt 
ihr erzählt hier fleißig von Einstellungen, die sich bei mir gar nicht einstellen lassen 

Sys wie die meisten hier: R2E, i7-920er, 6x2GB 1600er Dominator

BCLK und Multi sind NICHT VERÄNDERBAR...grrrr . Was mach ich falsch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2009)

was heißt du kannst die nicht verändern?
Kannst du gar nix auswählen oder werden die Einstellungen einfach nicht übernommen?


----------



## kroebus (3. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> was heißt du kannst die nicht verändern?
> Kannst du gar nix auswählen oder werden die Einstellungen einfach nicht übernommen?


 
ich präzisier das gleich mal:

CPU Ratio Setting: steht auf AUTO - bei Enter -> keine Reaktion, also nicht änderbar
BCLK Frequency: selbes Phänomen - steht auf 133
PCI Frequency: s.o. - steht auf 100
CPU Voltage: s.o. - steht auf AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: s.o. - steht auf AUTO
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: steht auf 1.35000
IOH Voltage: steht auf AUTO
IOH PCIS Voltage: steht auf AUTO
ICH Voltage: steht auf AUTO
ICH PCIE Voltage: steht auf AUTO
DRAM Bus Voltage: steht auf 1.65681

Reicht das erst mal?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2009)

und wenn du die werte mit "+" & "-" verändern willst?

Welche biosversion hast du drauf?
Cmos reset versucht?


----------



## kroebus (3. August 2009)

BIOS heute geflasht von 1403 auf 1406 - weil ich dachte das Problem wäre damit gelöst... isses aber nicht 

edit:
 oh maaannn - es geht  

ich war es nur immer gewohnt, dass bei Enter ein Menü auf geht und ich die Werte auswählen kann... na dann werd ich mal rumprobieren


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2009)

jetz mit "+" & "-" oder wie?


----------



## kroebus (3. August 2009)

noch was anderes:
hat hier zufällig noch jemand ebenfalls den Megahalems installiert? Und ebenfalls Probleme mit der Lüfterhalterung auf der RAM-Seite???

Mit den hohen Dominator-Riegeln kann ich die Klammern nicht verwenden, weil gerade mal der Lüfter zwischen Kühler und RAM passt...
Hat da jemand ne Lösung???


----------



## kroebus (3. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> jetz mit "+" & "-" oder wie?


 
ich kann sowohl + und - verwenden, wie auch direkt Zahlen eingeben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> ich kann sowohl + und - verwenden, wie auch direkt Zahlen eingeben




so läufts eben bei ASUS, ein blick ins Handbuch hätte bestimmt auch Abhilfe verschafft.
Nicht direkt in Panik verfallen


----------



## kroebus (4. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> so läufts eben bei ASUS, ein blick ins Handbuch hätte bestimmt auch Abhilfe verschafft.
> Nicht direkt in Panik verfallen


 
keine Sorge, ich KANN lesen 

dummerweise werden nur die Einstellmöglichkeit angegeben, aber nicht WIE diese eingegeben werden...

Aber trotzdem  thx


----------



## kroebus (4. August 2009)

nächstes Problem
der AHCI-Mode funzt bei mir nicht so richtig.

folgende Konstellation:
SATA 2: 120GB-Platte mit Win XP Pro x64
SATA 3: 1 TB-Platte mit Win XP Pro 32
SATA 4: 1 TB-Platte mit Win 7 RC 32

Festplattenpriorität wie oben - also Standart hat XP x64 gebootet. Nach Änderung wurde entsprechende Platte gebootet. Hat alles einwandfrei gefunzt, da im BIOS IDE-Mode eingestellt war.

Nach Umstellung auf AHCI geht nicht mehr viel . Rechner startet und zeigt etwa 1,5 Std. den Startbildschirm, während die HDDs arbeiten. Bootvorgang wird dann mit einer Fehlermeldung (aber nix mit AHCI) abgebrochen und ich kann ihn nur noch runterfahren.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen???
Hängt das mit dem OS zusammen oder mit der Hardware? Wofür ist dieses AHCI eigentlich?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. August 2009)

AHCI kannst du nicht so einfach nachträglich umstellen, schon gar nicht bei XP 

Das solltest du vor der entsprechenden Installation machen und zwischen durch wechseln kommt auch nicht gut.

AHCI aktiviert erweiterte SATA Funktionen wie Hot-Plug und NCQ


----------



## isomax (6. August 2009)

hi @ all

bin neu hier, und hab gleich mal ne frege.
bin grad bei meiner zusammenstellung für meinen neuen pc 

hier meine liste:

*ASUS Rampage II Extreme Intel X58 Sockel 1366*284,99EUR      

*Intel Core i7 920 Boxed 4x 2.67GHz D0 Stepping*239,90EUR

*6GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT Kit PC3-14900U*229,90EUR
* 
(DDR3-1866)
*
*XFX 1792MB GTX295 Single PCB PCIe*                  422,99EUR

*2x Super Talent Ultradrive ME 64GB, 2.5" SATAII*159,90EUR






was sagt ihr zu den komponenten. bin für verbesserungen offen   ist der ram in ordnung, möchte schon auf <4 Ghz kommen.könnt ihr mir nen tipp für ne gute wassekühlung geben? möchte nur das board kühlen, die gpu nicht.*

danke schonmal


*


----------



## QZA (6. August 2009)

jo so an sich siehts gut aus 
mit ner guten WAKÜ bekommse locker 4GHz aus dem CPU raus, der ram is auch in ordnung

das einzige was du dir noch mal überlegen soltest sind die festplatten sind zwar gut aber teuer ich würde nur eine nehmen und noch ne 1TB festplatte dazu 

was meinst du mit -möchte nur das board kühlen- ??? nur das board oda is da der cpu mit inbegriffen?


bYe


----------



## isomax (6. August 2009)

ne, natürlich di cpu auch, da hab ich aber noch nen kühler von aquacomputer.
ich nehme 2 ssd platten, weil ich 2 betriebssysteme installen will. 1tb kommt sowieso rein.
hättest du beim ram einen besseren vorschlag??
und eine gute wakü?

was haltet ihr von dem speicher
*6144MB OCZ Reaper HPC PC3-12800 CL7 Triple Kit*



wakü
*MIPS EVGA X58i Classified Triplechip POM*
*MIPS EVGA X58i Classified Mosfet POM*
muss ich da am board noch was anderes kühlen??
gibt es alternativen? bessere?

hab mich jetzt doch für das EVGA X58i Classified entschieden.
cpu kühler hab ich.


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

da sind die hier wesentlich besser

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


----------



## Operator (12. August 2009)

Moin moin
Ich möchte mir demnächst (morgen) mir mein sys kaufen jetzt wollte ich fragen
wenn ich bei dem board
den multi 17 benutz und die "übertacktungs funktion" anlasse ober dann unter last bis multi 21 wieder hoch geht ( vorraus gesetzt das der i7 nicht zu heiß wird.

achja ab welcher temp schaltet sich die "übertacktungs funktion" ab ?

mfg Operator


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. August 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Ich möchte mir demnächst (morgen) mir mein sys kaufen jetzt wollte ich fragen
> wenn ich bei dem board
> den multi 17 benutz und die "übertacktungs funktion" anlasse ober dann unter last bis multi 21 wieder hoch geht ( vorraus gesetzt das der i7 nicht zu heiß wird.
> ...



Wenn du den Multi 17 einstellst, dann geht der Turbo-Modus nicht mehr, der geht nur wenn der Multi auf auto steht 

Der Turbo schaltet sich bei keiner gewissen Temperatur aus, der CPU muss innerhalb seiner TDP arbeiten.


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

jemand ne ahnung obs nen kühler zu kaufen gibt für die 2 spannungswandler auf dem mainboard ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. August 2009)

LuKü oder WaKü ?

Ein Extra LuftKühler ist ja dabei


----------



## JonnyCCC (13. August 2009)

luft. ja aber bloß 1.. was ich völlig sinnfrei finde weils ja 2 gibt. nochmal so ein gleicher wäre fein oder was leistungsstärkeres


----------



## RenDhark (15. August 2009)

Hallo,

hätte mal eine Frage, werde mir eine Wakü für CPU und Grafikkarte holen. Aber nun frage ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist auch das Board zu kühlen, wenn ich meinen i7 920 auf 3,4 - 3,8 übertakten will. Ist das sinnvoll oder erst wenn ich mehr will? Falls ja gibts nen guten Kühler für das Board?

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## kroebus (15. August 2009)

RenDhark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage, werde mir eine Wakü für CPU und Grafikkarte holen. Aber nun frage ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist auch das Board zu kühlen, wenn ich meinen i7 920 auf 3,4 - 3,8 übertakten will. Ist das sinnvoll oder erst wenn ich mehr will? Falls ja gibts nen guten Kühler für das Board?
> 
> ...


 
Sinnvoll ist es allemal, da beim OCen NB und SB auch recht heiß werden können. Die Frage ist nur macht das dein Budget mit???

Ich sag mir immer: wenn ich schon am Schrauben bin, mach ich doch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen - nur wie gesagt: eine Frage des Budgets...


----------



## RenDhark (15. August 2009)

Klar ob ich jetzt die Euro mehr ausgebe oder net ist nun auch egal  Habe im Wakü thread ne Zusammenstellung vielleicht könntest mir ja sagen ob das so hinhaut und auch die Kühler empfehlen wo ich brauche dafür. Wäre nett 

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## QZA (17. August 2009)

hey leute brauche jetzt mal dringen euren rat
also ich habe auch das board seit ner weil (4monate) funzte auch super bis jetzt, hatte den CPU auf 4GHz bei ~40°C und NB und SB bei ~35°C mit WAKÜ

ABER seite gestern wird das board dermaßen heiß das man sich vörmlich verbrennt(70°C), okay habe ich gedacht und alles wieder auf standart gemacht und jetzt sinds immer noch 55°C, der cpu is bei lockeren 28°C.
aber auf dauer macht sich das board bemerkbar in dem es die ganze wakü aufheitzt und sogar das wasser eine sehr hohe temp annimmt 
ich weiß nich was das sein kann da bisher ja alles lief ohne probs 

so dazu kommt jetzt noch das dass board den ram riegel im ersten slot nicht mehr erkennt (speicher einzeln gestestet funzen alle) 2,3,4,5 und 6 nimmt 
wenn ich ein riegel in den ersten slot stecke sagt das bios das nur 4gb drin sind, aber cpu-z kann den riegel erkennen 

ich weiß grad nicht was ich da jetzt machen soll BIN RATLOS

is das ganze jetzt ein garantiefall?? wenn ja is die noch gültig? weil ich den NB kühler durch einen wakühler ersetz habe? 

ich hoffe mal das jemand rat weiß

das board is bei K&M gekauft weiß vllt jemand wie die das mit der garantie so handhaben? ich meine dauert das lange oda geht es recht zugüging von statten?


danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2009)

hmmm, zu hohe Temperatur ist kein Garantiefall, solange alles noch funktioniert.
Aber wenn die eine RAMbank defekt ist könntest du das denk ich über Garantie einschicken.


----------



## kroebus (17. August 2009)

Sehe ich auch so, dass eine nicht mehr funzende RAMBank ein Garantiefall ist. Die Frage ist nur hattest du beim OCen auch am V-Takt der RAMs gedreht? Wenn die nämlich feststellen, dass das Board nicht in den Spezifikationen lief könnte es wiederum schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. August 2009)

wie sollen die das den festellen?...die mühe macht sich kein Händler und ASUS schon gar nicht.


----------



## QZA (17. August 2009)

die speicher waren nie über 1600 mhz getaktet also eig immer im standart 
lediglich der BLCK wurde angehoben und v-core auch 
aber muss mich mal informieren wie lange sowas dauern kann wenns net lange dauert schicke ich das am weekend weg

hat jemand schon mal mit K&M erfahrung gamcht wegen garantie


----------



## kroebus (17. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> wie sollen die das den festellen?...die mühe macht sich kein Händler und ASUS schon gar nicht.


 
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die das nicht feststellen können. Ob sie das machen ist was anderes. Aber ob irgendein Widerstand verschmort oder eine Leiterbahn geschmolzen ist, kann sogar ich dir sagen. Dazu muss man nicht mal Elektriker gelernt haben...

Aber er kann ja Glück haben und es wird anstandslos getauscht. Einfach probieren.


----------



## kroebus (17. August 2009)

Franco22 schrieb:


> die speicher waren nie über 1600 mhz getaktet also eig immer im standart
> lediglich der BLCK wurde angehoben und v-core auch
> aber muss mich mal informieren wie lange sowas dauern kann wenns net lange dauert schicke ich das am weekend weg
> 
> hat jemand schon mal mit K&M erfahrung gamcht wegen garantie


 
K&M ist eigentlich ein guter Laden - nicht die Billigsten, aber gut. Hatte zwar noch keine Garantiefälle bei denen, aber Service war eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Zanza (21. August 2009)

ich bin  am überlegen mir das Koolancer Kit für MB zukaufen, kann mir wer sagen wie gut das ist ?


----------



## Operator (21. August 2009)

Wenn dus die kaufst sag mir mal wie es ist 
PS
ich würds hier kaufen http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=241&products_id=25739
150$->105€
+20$->14€ shipping

ohne tüllen


----------



## Zanza (21. August 2009)

wie ich sehe passen bei dem Koolancer auf die spanungwandler kühler nur verschrabute tüllen mit G 1/4 10mm schlauch bei mir sind es aber G 1/4 13mm schläuche vebraud da muss ich gucken wie ich das ändere


----------



## FlippY79 (21. August 2009)

"Hallo" zusammen, oder "Servus" wie man(n) bei uns sagt 

Also, seit ca. 5 Jahren besitze ich "erst" nen PC. In dieser Zeit hab ich mir so einiges an wissen angeeignet, was über das Wissen eines Otto-Normal-Verbrauchers hinausgeht.
Mein System (Komplett PC)  

Intel Pentium 4:  3,00 GHz
Memory:    2000 MB
GPU:   Radeon X1950 Pro

Nun will ich mir endlich nen eigenen PC zusammenschustern.
Möchte mir ebenfalls die ASUS Rampage II Extreme holen, und evtl. die Nvidea GeForce GTX 295.
Nur weis ich nicht, da ich mir Windows 7 Ultimate hole, und DX 11 erscheint, frag ich mich, ob die ASUS Rampage II Extreme kompatiebel sein wird?
Bleiben die Steckplätze des Mainboards gleich für die Grafikkarte??
Soll ich wartern, bis für Windows 7 genügend Hardware,
wie z.B.: Motherboard & Grafikkarte zur verfügung steht ??

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus !!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

Das Motherboard hat nichts mit DX10 zu tun 
Die Grafikkarte muss DX11 unterstützen, und das werden erst die neuen Karten die demnächst raus kommen.
Eine GTX295 unterstützt auch nur DX10.

Zu thema warten,
ich würde zumindest auf die neue Grafik Generation warten. Die neuen ATIs sollen schon nächsten Monat raus kommen, dann werden zumindest die Preise fallen


----------



## FlippY79 (21. August 2009)

Ui, dass ging ja schnell 

Ok cool. Demnach werden auch die Steckplätze (PCIe) gleich bleiben, oder ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

Jap, PCX 3.0 wird es zwar demnächst geben, aber die Steckplätze unterscheiden sich Mechanisch nicht und werden abwärtskompatibel sein


----------



## JonnyCCC (23. August 2009)

frage:

mein monitor mit grafikkarte über hdmi kabel verbunden. 

wenn ich den pc starte kommt erst ein bild ab dem aufleuchteten vista symbol beim starten. also dann wenn der bildschirm eine auflösung von 1920x1200 annimmt. die ladevorgänge davor was wohl höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in dieser auflösung abläuft ist nicht sichtbar bzw. zeigt mein monitor kein signal an. (komme nicht ins bios über hdmi weil ichs nicht seh)

*kann man da über ne bios einstellung was abändern damit der komplette start usw am bildschirm erscheint ? jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht ?*

wenn ich es per dvi kabel mache kommt komischerweise alles, was ich aber genausowenig möchte da hier kein ton übertragen wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Das Bios hat damit mal gar nix zu tun 

Probier mal den anderen DVI Port der GraKa, meistens gibt es einen Primären und einen Sekundären ...


----------



## JonnyCCC (23. August 2009)

ja is schon klar aber über HDMI gehts halt nicht was ich eigentlich möchte um dieses dicke kabel loszuwerden xD

dvi zeigen mir beide anschlüsse bios und ladesequenzen an.

über hdmi krieg ich erstn bild ab vista start


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Das ist normal, da kannst du nix gegen machen


----------



## kroebus (23. August 2009)

Ich könnte mir denken, dass im BIOS nur der Standart-VGA-Treiber geladen wird, der dann nur für den primären Port zuständig ist und der HDMI-Port dann erst mit Windoof...


----------



## JonnyCCC (23. August 2009)

jo sowas in der art dacht ich auch. ganz schön shice xD


----------



## QZA (25. August 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> Wenn dus die kaufst sag mir mal wie es ist
> PS
> ich würds hier kaufen Koolance Complete Cooler Kit for ASUS Rampage II Extreme [no nozzles] Products Model: KIT-MBASR2E [KIT-MBASR2E] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come
> 150$->105€
> ...


ich will mir  das kit auch holen aber die emtfernung is mir zu extrem der preis ok     kennt jamand n deutaschen händler der das als komplettkit verkauft und auch n gut preis hat????????


----------



## e4syyy (29. August 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen wo ich neue Chipset treiber fürs Board / Chip bekomme? Die auf der Asus seite sind noch von 2008!!!!! Bei intel find ich nix gescheites irgendwie... danke.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. August 2009)

Intel Chipsatz-Treiber 9.1.1.1015 final für Windows 7 zum Download bereit - Intel, Chipsatz, Treiber, Download, INF-Utility

Hier


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

Ich würde mir gerne das ASUS Rampage II Extreme kaufen mit einem Core i7 920 
könnt ihr mir da 6GB RAM empfehlen ? 
Also die müssen schon einen ordentlichen Takt haben muss auch nicht günstig sein 
muss halt das beste sein ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/67492-roundup-8-midrange-speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html#post1073364
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/63066-roundup-4-high-end-speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html

Schau ma da rein 
Ich denke die G.Skill Trident wären passend für dich!


----------



## kroebus (15. September 2009)

Also ich hab 2 Tripple-Channel-Kits von Corsair. Zwar "nur" die 1600er, aber die taugen...

Also insgesamt 12 GB und Win 7 64bit - einfach klasse


----------



## CrSt3r (15. September 2009)

Die besitze ich auch ... was mir auffällt bei deiner Config "kroebus" ist, dass du trotz durchgehend hochwertiger Komponenten ein "Xilence NT" benutzt *grusel*würg*


----------



## JonnyCCC (15. September 2009)

Von XILICENE sind bei meinem kollegen auch schon 2 abgeschmiert, würd ich auch nicht empfehlen


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

Also dan G.Skill ?

Kann ich auch 12GB rein machen oder wird das mein System Dan verlangsamen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> Also dan G.Skill ?
> 
> Kann ich auch 12GB rein machen oder wird das mein System Dan verlangsamen ?




Wieso sollte es durch mehr RAM langsamer werden^^?
Kannste ruhig 12GB rein machen


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

cool 

dan mach ich gleich 24GB rein 

also dan kauf ich die G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 CL9


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

4Gb Riegel, da musste es aber dicke haben, die kosten ein vermögen


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

natürlich  letzten monat gabs gehaltserhöhung und ende diesen monat bekomm ich mein urlaunsgeld werden locker 2000,- das wird sachgemäß verschleudert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> natürlich  letzten monat gabs gehaltserhöhung und ende diesen monat bekomm ich mein urlaunsgeld werden locker 2000,- das wird sachgemäß verschleudert



Das reicht ja nicht mal für den Speicher 

Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX12800D3K3/12GX) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

dan werde ich mir die net kaufen 

auserdem wollte ich die garnet kaufen 

ich kaufe die hir G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 CL9 

müsste funzen auf dem ASUS Rampage II Extreme oder ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> dan werde ich mir die net kaufen
> 
> auserdem wollte ich die garnet kaufen
> 
> ...




Das meinte ich aber mit 4GB Modulen 
Die kann man noch nicht bezahlen 

Gute entscheidung mit den Tridents. Die sollten normal auf dem R2E rennen


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

ist ja auch ein bischen übetrieben 

du hast ja auch die Trident oder ? ? 

werde morgen zum k&m gehen und mir alles hohlen ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2009)

Ja, ich hab die Trident DDR3-1866 

Laufen aber auf 2000 Cl8 
Die gehen sehr gut!


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. September 2009)

geil 

die werden zu 100% gekauft


----------



## kroebus (15. September 2009)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Die besitze ich auch ... was mir auffällt bei deiner Config "kroebus" ist, dass du trotz durchgehend hochwertiger Komponenten ein "Xilence NT" benutzt *grusel*würg*


 
ja sorry , bin ja schon fleißig am suchen...

Hatte da an ein HX1000 oder Seasonic MDS (?) 850 gedacht, weiß es nur noch nicht...

Das Xilence fliegt jedenfalls demnächst raus. Passt mit dem roten Lüfter eh nicht ins Sys...


----------



## CrSt3r (16. September 2009)

Corair oder Seasonic hört sich doch schon mal besser an 

1kW würde ich allerdings für übertrieben hallten. 600W sollten bei deinem Sys aus der Sig auch reichen. 

Wie wäre es mit dem "Enermax Modu 82+ 625W"


----------



## Kampfschnecke (17. September 2009)

Alter die Trident gehen ab wie Schnitzel ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen das es schnellere gibt danke nochmal für die Empfehlung D!str(+)yer ^^



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Corair oder Seasonic hört sich doch schon mal besser an
> 
> 1kW würde ich allerdings für übertrieben hallten. 600W sollten bei deinem Sys aus der Sig auch reichen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem "Enermax Modu 82+ 625W"



danke aber hab jetzt eins gefunden ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> Alter die Trident gehen ab wie Schnitzel ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen das es schnellere gibt danke nochmal für die Empfehlung D!str(+)yer ^^




Kein Thema


----------



## kroebus (18. September 2009)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Corair oder Seasonic hört sich doch schon mal besser an
> 
> 1kW würde ich allerdings für übertrieben hallten. 600W sollten bei deinem Sys aus der Sig auch reichen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem "Enermax Modu 82+ 625W"


 
Für mein derzeitiges Sys mag das ausreichen...
Ich denke da aber auch an Künftiges wie WaKü, SLI und sonstige Spielereien... Lieber etwas mehr Leistungsreserven, als nachher doch wieder ein neues NT kaufen müssen. Im Moment favourisiere ich eh das Seasonic M12D-850W, da es meines Wissens qualitativ mit zu den besten gehört


----------



## Holdrio (18. September 2009)

Seid ihr eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Board so wie es heute mit Bios 1504 ist, würdet ihr es wieder kaufen?
Wie siehts beim "normalen" OC so aus, also so 920 bis höchsten 3.5GHZ, extreme 4GHZ Experimente usw wären eh kein Thema bei mir.
1600er RAM reicht dafür sicher auch schon gut?

Bin ja kurz davor schwach zu werden. 
Eigentlich zwar blödsinnig teuer und übertrieben, aber hab schon lange nix blödes mehr gekauft. 
Und optisch wäre das breite und überall leuchtende Ding halt schon der Hit, bei den P55 gibts da nix solches noch und das Maximus III hat Asus mit Rot/Grau verschandelt.


----------



## kroebus (20. September 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Für mein derzeitiges Sys mag das ausreichen...
> Ich denke da aber auch an Künftiges wie WaKü, SLI und sonstige Spielereien... Lieber etwas mehr Leistungsreserven, als nachher doch wieder ein neues NT kaufen müssen. Im Moment favourisiere ich eh das Seasonic M12D-850W, da es meines Wissens qualitativ mit zu den besten gehört


 
Hat sich grad erledigt - bin für 135,- Euronen an ein neues HX 1000 ran gekommen


----------



## CrSt3r (24. September 2009)

Das Board ist Sahne ... EVGA bietet sicher eine Alternative, nur dazu kann ich leider direkt nichts sagen, weil ich sie nicht vergleichen konnte. 

Aber über das RIIE lässt sich behaupten, dass es das beste Board ist, was mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist. So viele OC-Optionen gepaart mit ein bisschen Spielerei habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Und bevor du jetzt noch zu DDR3-1600 greifst, nimm lieber gleich DR3-1866 oder DDR3-2000


----------



## Clonk (25. September 2009)

Hoi

Wenn ich das aus dem manual richtig verstanden habe, sind die drei "thermal sensor cables" mit den optionalen Fans eins, zwei und drei verbunden. Macht es Sinn diese Lüfter über die Sensoren zu steuern?
Wenn ja, wo platziert ihr die Sensorköpfe genau auf dem Board?
Kann man sich über die Sensoren auch einfach die Temperaturen ansehen, die Lüfter allerdings losgekoppelt steuern? Müsste doch eigentlich im Bios möglich sein...


----------



## Holdrio (25. September 2009)

Sollte doch auf auf dem LCD Poster zu sehen sein?
Schliess sie mal an, dann siehst ja ob Tempwerte angezeigt werden.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen X58 rev.12 und 13?
Sah schon REII mit 12 und meins hat 13, was ist denn da anders?

Tastatur/Maus gehen nur direkt angeschlossen auch im Bios, am DVI Switch erst im Windoof, gibts dagegen einen Trick?



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Und bevor du jetzt noch zu DDR3-1600 greifst, nimm lieber gleich DR3-1866 oder DDR3-2000



Tja da hatte ich den 1600er schon längst halt. 
Hinterher gesehen wäre 1866er schon besser gewesen klar, der passende RAM Teiler bei noch vertretbaren BCLK 180 wäre nett.
Macht auch nix, die 1600er waren schon ordentlich billiger halt und ob man den Unterschied real überhaupt jemals merkt, wer weiss. 
Gehe es eh erst mal gemässigt an, aber mit 3.4 GHZ bei sogar noch untervolten mit 1.12 Last, ist schon jetzt ein Traumsystem eigentlich.


----------



## kroebus (25. September 2009)

Clonk schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Wenn ich das aus dem manual richtig verstanden habe, sind die drei "thermal sensor cables" mit den optionalen Fans eins, zwei und drei verbunden. Macht es Sinn diese Lüfter über die Sensoren zu steuern?
> Wenn ja, wo platziert ihr die Sensorköpfe genau auf dem Board?
> Kann man sich über die Sensoren auch einfach die Temperaturen ansehen, die Lüfter allerdings losgekoppelt steuern? Müsste doch eigentlich im Bios möglich sein...


 
Es macht dann Sinn diese Lüfter über die Sensoren zu steuern, wenn du im Gehäuse zu große "Hot-Spots" hast. Also Punkte, die stark erhitzen. Die Steuerung kann man im BIOS einstellen - oder auch abschalten.
Die Temps kannst du dir auch einfach nur über das kleine mitgelieferte Display anzeigen lassen ohne immer ins BIOS zu müssen - genauso wie die Spannung oder Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## dbpaule (29. September 2009)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich das R2E bei mir verbauen und wollt fragen ob die Xeons unterstützt werden? Wollt entweder nen 920 D0 verbauen oder eben den W3520. Von ASUS-Seite werden die Xeons nicht unterstützt, zumindest stehen die nicht in der Support-Liste.

MfG, Paule


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2009)

In der Kompatibilitätsliste stehen die in der tat nicht, aber ich kenne genug die einen Xeon darauf betreiben.
Das sollte keine Probleme machen


----------



## dbpaule (29. September 2009)

OK, aber vom OC her nehmen die sich ja eh kaum was. Von daher kann ich auch nen D0er 920 nehmen. Trotzdem Danke!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Taitan (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt Rekorde brechen willst reicht ein D0 oder ein guter C0. Der D0 braucht i.d.R. weniger Vcore und ist im extremen OC wohl ausdauernder. 

Ich betreibe meinen C0 mit 20x200 bei Vcore 1,35 unter Wakü und bin mit meinem RIIGene vollstens zufrieden


----------



## dbpaule (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich will natürlich keine Rekorde brechen, aber mit 4GHz will ich schon unterwegs sein, natürlich nur wenns klappt. Hab auch bereits einen D0er bestellt! Bin gespannt, wie gut und ob mein RAM auf dem Board läuft. Sobald das Board da ist (Mitte nächster Woche) werde ich hier mal posten, wie gut das Teil läuft.

MfG, Paule


----------



## exoRR (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hab da eine Frage, die nicht direkt was mit dem RIIE zu tun hat, aber mit dem mitgelieferten Zubehör.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten eins gekauft und erstmal offen auf dem Schreibtisch zusammengebaut. Leider war es defekt und nun tritt die Garantie in Kraft. Ich soll es (wie üblich) eingepackt mit allen Teilen zurückschicken.
Bei dem ganzen PC-Krams, der bei mir herumliegt, weiß ich leider nicht mehr, wie die mitgelieferten SATA-Stromkabel aussehen und im Handbuch ist keine Zeichnung.

Kann ein RIIE-Besitzer vllt ein Bild hochladen und mir sagen, wie viele von den Kabeln mitgeliefert werden?

Das wäre sehr hilfreich.

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

In dem Review von McZonk sind Bilder von dem ganzen Zubehör:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesertests-mainboards/48159-review-asus-rampage-ii-extreme-im-test.html


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

hey leute brauche mal eure hilfe
habe seit gestern 6GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-2000 und habe sie auch gelcih verbaut aber was soll ich sagen ich habe ein großes prob 
#und zwar diese dähmlich spicher bekomme ich net auf 2000MHz eingestellt bei mir ist i-wie bei 1600MHz schluss fragt mich net warum habe es stunden versucht nix 
habe auch mal alles auf auto gelassen und es so probiert, oda auch latenzen auf CL10 gemacht oda "nur" 1800MHz aber es geht nix wenn sie höher als 1600 MHz sind ich weiß mitlerweile echt nix mehr und bin leicht gereitzt von diesen speichern und wenn ich sie net auf 2000MHz bekomme schicke ich sie zurück 

hoffe mal das vllt schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht hat und mir evtl. weiter helfen kann

danke schon mal


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

Spannung angepasst?
Getestet ob dein CPU überhaupt 4GHz Uncore schafft  ?


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte dencpu ja ne ganze weile vorher mit 1600er speichern auf 4.2GHz 
so und spannung is laut hersteller 1,65V habe ich dann auch genommen 
und der cpu läuft im mom ersmal auf standart sprich 2,67GHz und auch so machen die speicher probs weiß echt nix mehr, aber ich habe auch noch nirgens n test mit dem RIIE in kombination mit den speichern gesehen kanns sein das die garnet kompatibel sind?????


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

Du hattest also schon 4,2GHz Uncoretakt am laufen?


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß zwar grad nix mit uncore takt anzufangen aber ich kann sagen das der cpu über 2 monate auf 4.2GHz gelaufen is und das ohne weitere probs kein absturz nich sogar mit prime lief er


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

Der CPUtakt hat aber nix mit dem Uncoretakt zu tun 
Für DDR3-2000 musst du zwangsläufig 4GHz Uncoretakt haben (UCLK muss beim i7 immer doppelt so groß wie der effektive Ramtakt sein!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auf dem Bild zu sehen, es geht um den UCLK takt.
Nicht jede CPU macht 4GHz Problemlos, das solltest du mal einzeln austesten, ich denke nämlich nicht das die Rams das Problem darstellen.


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

hmmm okay also bis jetzt wusste ich nie wofür UCLK steht deswegen war der immmer auf auto danke für die info also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe mus der UCLK auf etwas über 4000 ??? korigier mich wenn ich flasch liege 
und der BCLK sollte auf 200 oda???


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

sooo okay ersmal ein reisen DANKESCHÖN für die infos
so der UCLK läuft jetzt auf 4007 oda so und was sol ich sagen es funzt jetzt auch mit 1000MHz bzw.2000MHz *stolz*
jetzt habe ich nur noch ein kleine prob und zwar mein command Rate is bei 2T wie kann ich das auf 1T stellen???
wenn diese forum hier ich wär.. wär es sch***e

naja danke echt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2009)

Im Menupunkt "DRam timings controll" (siehe Bild oben ganz unten der letzte punkt) kommst du in das menu zum einstellen der Timings: link, ich bin ein bild

Dort kannst du bei "DRam timing Mode" (unter 2ND Information) zwischen 1T & 2T wählen.
Wird bei ASUS nur mit "N" benannt satt T.


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

ahh okay thx


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun sind alle Teile zusammengebaut, aber es will nicht funktionieren! Der Rechner läuft zwar an, aber ich bekomme kein Bild auf den Schirm. Bei der HD4890 gibt der Bildschirm aus "Bitte Signalkabel prüfen" und bei meiner alten GeForce2 MX400 PCI kommt nur der schwarze Bildschirm! Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass der LCP-Poster "Locked" ausgibt. Was auch immer das bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang. Der CPU-Kühler wird nichtmal ansatzweise warm, nichtmal, wenn ich den Lüfter mit der Hand stoppe.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

MFG, Paule

P.S.: Was ich bereits versucht habe:
- eSATA-Kabel entfernt
- alle SATA-Geräte entfernt
- nur ein RAM-Riegel laufen lassen
- PCIe-Slots gewechselt
- BIOS-Reset


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2009)

Biosreset durchführen? Riegel in die blauen Ramslots stecken und ruhig mal durchwechseln?

Locked bedeutet schlichtweg dass das Board noch nichtmal richtung Bios steuert, geschweige denn CPU/Ram/VGA initialisiert. Denke am Board ist da das Problem zu suchen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

Hast du vielleicht vergessen den zusätzlichen P8 Stecker am CPU ein zu stecken


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2009)

Also, der Stecker sitzt! Dann werd ich mal den RAM durchwechseln. In den blauen hatte ich den RAM noch nicht drin. BIOS-Reset ist schon geschehen. Auch aufs zweite BIOS hab ich schonmal gewechselt. Ich schau mal, ob die CPU vielleicht nicht richtig sitzt, aber das ist mir noch nie passiert. Werd heute Abend mal eure Tipps probieren sobald ich zu Hause bin.

Thx soweit.

MfG, Paule


----------



## kroebus (6. Oktober 2009)

Kommst du denn überhaupt bis zum BIOS??? Und wie sieht's mit Fehlermeldungen aus, also irgendein Gepiepse???

Würde auch nochmals ALLE Kabel abziehen und neu draufstecken - selbes mit ALLEN Steckkarten...

Ach ja und hast du das Board schon verbaut oder ist es noch im offenen Testsystem ? Würde dann mal nur minimalste Hardware anschließen, um zu sehen ob es läuft.


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2009)

Komme nicht ins BIOS. Speaker is nicht dran. Daher kann ich dir auch keine Auskunft dazu geben.

MfG, Paule


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, einmal mit minimalster HW aufbauen.
Auch mal nur einen RAM nehmen.
GraKa in nen anderen PCX slot stecken...


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2009)

Alles schon passiert. Keine Besserung! Aber heute Abend, wenn ich daheim bin, gebe ich nochmal ne Statusmeldung!

MfG, Paule


----------



## kroebus (6. Oktober 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Komme nicht ins BIOS. Speaker is nicht dran. Daher kann ich dir auch keine Auskunft dazu geben.
> 
> MfG, Paule


 
Dann schließ den Speaker mal mit an, dann sollte eigentlich ein Feedback kommen, warum es nicht laufen will...


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab aber leider keinen Speaker! Sonst würd ichs tun. Bei Mainboard und Case lag keiner bei. Woher soll dann einen bekommen?

MfG, Paule


----------



## exoRR (6. Oktober 2009)

@ D!str(+)yer: Danke für die info.


----------



## kroebus (6. Oktober 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Ich hab aber leider keinen Speaker! Sonst würd ichs tun. Bei Mainboard und Case lag keiner bei. Woher soll dann einen bekommen?
> 
> MfG, Paule


 
Sorry aber was ist das denn für ein Gehäuse?

Also bei meinem ist der Speaker in den Power-Schalter integriert.

Gibt's da keinen Stecker, der 4polig ist und an den äußeren Seiten ein Kabel hat? Bei mir sind das ein rotes und ein schwarzes Kabel. Die beiden mittleren Pins am Stecker sind frei.

Könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass auf dem Board ein oder zwei Jumper falsch stecken??? Ist nur so ne Idee, aber spiel vielleicht mal etwas mit den beiden unter Kapitel 2.6 auf Seite 2-26/2-27 beschriebenen Jumpern rum...


----------



## dbpaule (7. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich habe das Problem identifizieren können. Es liegt entweder an der CPU oder am Sockel! Der Poster bringt "Locked" nicht mehr, wenn ich die CPU entferne und das System einschalte. Ist die CPU montiert, kommt der Fehler sofort. Die CPU wird auch warm, wenn sie im Sockel steckt und das System läuft. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Was ist kaputt? CPU oder Board?
Beim Schließen der Sockel-Arretierung gibt es ein komisches Geräusch, welches ich vorher nicht wahrgenommen habe, weil es meine erste Begegnung mit LGA1366 ist. Es klingt, als würde mal in dieses grüne Plastik-Zeug mit dem Finger reindrücken, was man von Kunstblumen kennt (das Zeug wo man die Blumen reinsteckt). Also ähnlich als wenn man Styroporkrümel zerquetscht. Die Kontakte scheinen zu bestehen, da auf der CPU die Kontaktstellen sichtbar sind nach dem Entfernen. Auch sind keine sichtbaren Schäden am Sockel zu erkennen oder um den Sockel herum. Der 8Pin-CPU-Stecker ist richtig fest drin!!!

Eure Einschätzung der Lage?

MfG, Paule


----------



## kroebus (7. Oktober 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Eure Einschätzung der Lage?
> 
> MfG, Paule


 
Totalschaden 

Ne im Ernst, hört sich alles äußerst ominös an...

Kann leider nicht sagen wie sich die Arretierung bei mir angehört hat und wollte die CPU jetzt nicht auch nochmals ausbauen, um das nachzuvollziehen, da ich glaub ich im Moment keine Paste mehr habe, aber ich glaub nicht, dass sich das SO bei mir angehört hat.
Anders als früher sind die Kontaktstifte ja jetzt auf dem Sockel. Sieh doch mal genau nach, ob sich zwischen diesen Kontakten ein Fremdkörper eingenistet hat, der dieses Geräusch verursachen könnte... Der könnte dann im ungünstigsten Fall eine Verbindung zwischen zwei oder mehreren Pin verursachen, die das System blockieren.

Und was nu kaputt wäre ist aus der Entfernung natürlich schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht bei einem Bekannten, der entweder Board ODER CPU hat, testen.

Sonst weiß ich erst mal auch nicht weiter


----------



## dbpaule (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, 
so, ich schicke das an ASUS zurück und dort wird es dann geprüft, eh ich daran anfange rumzudoktorn! Die CPU läuft bei nem Kollegen! Wer weiß was da passiert ist. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Transportschaden! Weiß man nie!

Jetzt steh ich ohne Board da... Vielleicht hole ich mir ein ASRock X58 Extreme als Überbrückung.

MfG, Paule


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2009)

Das knirrschende Geräusch beim Sockelschließen ist vollkommen normal. Dank 1366 Pins muss hier auch ne Menge Druck anliegen, dass jeder Pin garantiert Kontakt hat. Im Moment weiß ich auch nicht wirklich ob man den Fehler eher CPU oder Mainboard in die Schuhe schieben kann. Ich würde aber erstmal die CPU gegentesten (Hat dein Kumpel kein 1366er Brett?)


----------



## dbpaule (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann ja mal eine Ausschreibung machen! Hab leider nur "LGA775"-Kumpels. Da bekomm ich die Pins nicht unter!

MfG, Paule


----------



## sepei (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch seit gestern ein R2E.
Ich hätte einige Fragen dazu:
Hat von euch einer Win7 64Bit? Wenn ja welchen Soundtreiber hast du installiert den bei mir funktioniert der sound nicht (Muss man beim Mainbord denn Sound auf onboard lassen?)
2. Da mir das übertakten auch nicht richtig gelungen ist nun mal ne Frage was muss ich achten wenn ich meine i7 auf ca 3,2 - 3,6 übertakten will (BlCK 200 [DDR3 2000]). Welche Spannungen wird ein Do bei solcher Frequenz schaffen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir funzt der mitgelieferte Treiber einwandfrei... Onboard-Sound is bei ebenfalls enabled, wobei ich mich echt frage wozu diese Funktion überhaupt da ist???
Da ist doch gar kein Soundchip onboard...

OCen was ich leider nich sorry.


----------



## sepei (13. Oktober 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Also bei mir funzt der mitgelieferte Treiber einwandfrei... Onboard-Sound is bei ebenfalls enabled, wobei ich mich echt frage wozu diese Funktion überhaupt da ist???
> Da ist doch gar kein Soundchip onboard...
> 
> OCen was ich leider nich sorry.



Lautsprecher funktionieren jetzt auch.
Wusste nicht das wenn man Treiber installiert erst DANACH den Lautsprecher stecker einsteckt
Beim OC liegt es bestimmt am Netzteil


----------



## Holdrio (13. Oktober 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Also bei mir funzt der mitgelieferte Treiber einwandfrei... Onboard-Sound is bei ebenfalls enabled, wobei ich mich echt frage wozu diese Funktion überhaupt da ist???
> Da ist doch gar kein Soundchip onboard...



Na klaro, der steckt halt nur in der Extrakarte statt direkt aufs Board gepappt.
X-Fi ist nur die über den Soundmaxtreiber gestülpte X-Fi Software dabei, aber drin ist ein ADI AD2000B Chip auch wenn Asus gross mit Supreme, X-Fi und wer weiss noch allem wirbt.

Wenn ihr Onboardsound im Bios ausmacht, müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn es mit der mitgelieferten Soundkarte stummt bleibt.! 
Funktioniert die nicht sogar auch nur im obersten, schwarzen Slot?


----------



## McZonk (13. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> X-Fi ist nur die über den Soundmaxtreiber gestülpte X-Fi Software dabei, aber drin ist ein ADI AD2000B Chip auch wenn Asus gross mit Supreme, X-Fi und wer weiss noch allem wirbt.
> 
> Wenn ihr Onboardsound im Bios ausmacht, müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn es mit der mitgelieferten Soundkarte stummt bleibt.!
> Funktioniert die nicht sogar auch nur im obersten, schwarzen Slot?



Full Acknowlege - alles richtig  Infos dazu gibts auch nochmal im Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...eview-asus-rampage-ii-extreme-im-test.html#a1


----------



## kroebus (13. Oktober 2009)

aaaaaaahhhhhh ja

Was macht denn das bitte für einen Sinn 

Wenn sie deaktiviert wird dürfte sie doch auch keine Ressourcen fressen, oder irre ich?


----------



## Holdrio (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber deaktivieren kann man die natürlich nur wenn eine andere Soundkarte vorhanden ist, ausser man steht auf Stummfilm. 
Ah  ja steht ja auch alles im Review schon. 

Hat der IDE/ESATA Chip denn mal gewechselt beim REII, bei mir ist der von Jmicron statt Marvell?
Marvell ist der LAN Chip bei mir glaub.
Beim Maximus II war der ESATA auch ein Marvell, den vermisse ich beim REII weil man bei dem das Bootrom noch separat deaktiveren konnte, geht beim Jmicron vom REII leider nicht.

Manche REII haben auch X58 Rev. 12 und andere wie meines Rev. 13, was ist denn an der offenbar neueren Version anders eigentlich?


----------



## El_Lute (13. Oktober 2009)

Den eSATA/PATA J-Micron Controller kann man unter [ADVANCED]-_Onboard Device Configuration_ auf [_Disabled_] stellen.


----------



## Holdrio (13. Oktober 2009)

Eben das nervt ja, nur ganz an oder aus, fertig.
Im Windoof soll ESATA schon gehen, aber booten von einer ESATA Platte kommt kaum vor, das könnte normal aus sein, die Meldung immer verzögert nur der Start.
Das nannte sich Boot Rom beim Marvell aufm Maximus II, schade und komisch hat Asus beim noch teureren REII diesen Jmicron genommen.


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Oktober 2009)

das Knacken ist normaletwas dosierte gewalt und es wird.
hatte ich auch und auch jetzt noch funzt alles super...


----------



## Chrisch (13. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Manche REII haben auch X58 Rev. 12 und andere wie meines Rev. 13, was ist denn an der offenbar neueren Version anders eigentlich?


Rev. 13 ist der neuere Chipsatz (Stepping) 

Am Board selbst wurde denke ich mal nichts weiter geändert.


----------



## Holdrio (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja das X58 von Intel ist, ist schon klar , aber was an rev.13 jetzt anders ist als bei rev.12 mir trotzdem noch nicht.


----------



## Chrisch (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wurden halt Fehler / Bugs ausgebessert wie immer beim Steppingwechsel. Weitere Details findest auf der Intel Homepage, dafür gibt es die Datasheets 

http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/specupdate/320839.pdf

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Holdrio (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm, verstehe eigentlich zwar eh nur Bahnhof bei den gefixten Sachen da , aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## sepei (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach das Overclocking trotz neuen Netzteil haut nicht hin ich bekomme keine BLCK 200 mit ddr3 2000MHz stabil
irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel Volt beträgt denn die QPI/Dram-Spannung?


----------



## sepei (16. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,
Beim OC Startet der PC nur wenn ich die Werte Qpi, Vcore auf auto habe aber das board fährt dann zb qpi auf 1,435 hoch ist dieser wert noch ok?
Hardware:
i7 920
Asus Rampage 2 Extrem
HD5870
HX1000Watt
Gskill Trident 2000 Mhz


----------



## FlyingTiger (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir vor kurzem ein neues System aufgebaut mit dem Board Rampage II Extreme. 
Hätte dazu zwei Fragen, hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

1. Wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre dann dreht der CPU und die Gehäuse Lüfter weiter. Ebenso zeigt das Display die Temperaturen an. Kann man das abstellen im Bios? 5 min warten bringt auch nix...

2. Die CPU Temperatur wird bei der Software AI Suite manchmal nicht aktualisiert. Das heisst ich kann mit Prime95 die CPU voll auslasten, und der CPU Lüfter reagiert vielleicht erst 5 min später und dreht dann volle pulle. Wenn ich Prime dann abschalte und die CPU Temp wieder runter geht (verwende dafür CoreTemp64) dreht der Lüfter weiter bis irgendwann (wenn überhaupt) das blöde AI Suite merkt das die Temperatur gesunken ist. Hab das aktuelle Bios drauf. vorgekommen.

Gruss
Tiger


----------



## El_Lute (21. Oktober 2009)

Zu Punkt 1.
Bist Du sicher, daß du den Rechner abschaltest und nicht zufällig nur in den Ruhezustand schickst.(ist ernst gemeint)
Zu Punkt 2.
AI Suite deinstallieren, oder wozu braucht man das?


----------



## FlyingTiger (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. 
Zu erstens:
Ich klicke bei XP auf Herunterfahren und es kommt auch der Bildschirm wo steht das XP herunterfährt. Also kann es ja nicht der Ruhemodus sein.

Zu zweitens:
Die Software verwende ich für die Regelung vom CPU Lüfter, oder gibt es da was bessres? Bzw. Was verwendet ihr?

Manchmal ist es auch so das wenn ich änderungen im Bios vornehme und diese dann speichere das dann das externe Display "En Setup" anzeigt aber sonst tut sich nix (ausser die lüfter drehen). Ich muss dann hinten am Netzteil abschalten und dann fährt er normal hoch. Die Anderungen die ich im Bios gemacht habe hat er aber übernommen.
Hab ich n Problem mit dem Board?


Gruss
Tiger


----------



## sepei (24. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,
Da ich heute versuchte den Prozessor auf 4GHz zu bekommen stelte ich zwangsweise in mehreren Schritten die Qpi spannung auf 1.4 und Vcore auf 1.2
Da der Wert im Bios gelb wird ist der Wert bestimmt zu hoch. Stabil zu bekommen war es abermals nicht aber was mir aufgefallen ist wenn ich die Spannung über LCD Poster ausgeben lasse auf 1,349 Volt war.
Bei 1.375 ist es 1.330 V. Ist das Normal? Zurzeit läuft der Pc auf 185x21 Ram 1850 CL8


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2009)

sepei schrieb:


> Zurzeit läuft der Pc auf 185x21 Ram 1850 CL8


Dein Problem ist imho der hohe Ram-Takt. Dafür brauch es eine Uncoretaktrate von 3.700 MHz oder mehr. Auf die 4 GHz hin werden die meisten CPUs recht stromhungrig, zumindest was die Uncorespannung anbelangt. 

Das Board undervoltet bei der Uncore/VTT-Spannung definitiv. Ich hatte das auch mal mit dem Multimeter nachgemessen, die genauen Werte habe ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf.

Ich würde einfach mal ausloten wie viel Volt du für 3.7 GHz Uncoretakt brauchst. CPU-Multi runter / Ram passiv takten und den Uncoremultiplikator so wählen dass 3.7 GHz rauskommen.

Edit: ist dein 920 ein C0- oder D0-Stepping?


----------



## sepei (24. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist imho der hohe Ram-Takt. Dafür brauch es eine Uncoretaktrate von 3.700 MHz oder mehr. Auf die 4 GHz hin werden die meisten CPUs recht stromhungrig, zumindest was die Uncorespannung anbelangt.
> 
> Das Board undervoltet bei der Uncore/VTT-Spannung definitiv. Ich hatte das auch mal mit dem Multimeter nachgemessen, die genauen Werte habe ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf.
> 
> ...


Erstmal danke für die antwort D0 natürlich warum denn?
Was ist eigentlich die CPU PLL Spannung?


----------



## Bobbyvinton (28. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag ich habe ein Problem!!!

1.Habe alle Komponenten eingebaut
2. System startet, aber kein Bild 
und auf dem LCD Poster kommt LOCKED!!!


Was kann ich tun????


Vielen Dank


----------



## Bobbyvinton (28. Oktober 2009)

hab glaub mein Problem gefunden.
habe das bequiet netzteil 1000W kann ich zum Anschluss an den 8-pol EPS+12V Anschluss,  mein P8 12V Adapter nehmen, oder ist es pflicht das auf dem Kabel EPS steht?


Danke


----------



## Holdrio (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein 1000W Netzteil, das keinen solchen 8 Pin Stecker für die CPU hat, wie geht denn sowas?
Wenn du einen passenden Adapter hast, schliesse den nur an, um einen Adapter kommst du in dem Fall ja eh nicht herum, denn sonst eben kein Systemstart.


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (28. Oktober 2009)

hab schon ein 8 pin stecker aber steht net EPS drauf!


Aber ist schon der richtige oder?


----------



## kroebus (28. Oktober 2009)

BobbyVinton1986 schrieb:


> hab schon ein 8 pin stecker aber steht net EPS drauf!
> 
> 
> Aber ist schon der richtige oder?


 
Was steht denn sonst drauf? Und hast du kein Handbuch zu dem NT?


----------



## Holdrio (28. Oktober 2009)

Also doch ein P8 Steckerkabel vorhanden?
Wäre ja auch komisch gewesen.
Bei meinem steht auch nix drauf, warum soll das so wichtig sein?
Der ist fürs Board und wer den nicht anschliesst sieht eben nur Locked beim einschalten.


----------



## hyperionical (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es gibt bloß einen 8Pin-Stromstecker.


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt nicht alles durchgewälzt habe aber wie ist der Sound des Mainboards so? Da ist ja "onboard" Sound dabei. Taugt der was?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt nicht alles durchgewälzt habe aber wie ist der Sound des Mainboards so? Da ist ja "onboard" Sound dabei. Taugt der was?




Die Karte die dabei ist, ist auch einfach nur nur ein onBoard Chip mit ein paar Zusatz Features.
Ist in Ordnung, aber nichts für Audiofile !


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du da zufällig eine ordentliche Soundkarte empfehlen? Preis ist egal aber halt nicht so exorbitant teuer.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich der Falsche für, mir reicht onBoard sound 

Schau am besten im passenden Unterforum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (29. Oktober 2009)

Auf meinem 8 pin stecker steht nur "P8 12V" drauf, und auf meinem 4 pin steht "EPS 12V 4 pin drauf". Aber ich brauch nur den 8 pin stecker für das Mainboard oder? + natürlich den 24 pin stecker.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Preis ist egal aber halt nicht so exorbitant teuer.



Preis egal aber bitte doch nicht wirklich teuer? 
Irgendwie wird man daraus nicht schlau. 

Die X-Fi PCI-E  Familie etwa ist gut und auch zukunftssicher, bin mit so einer auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Na, ich meinte damit eher ... dass es ja für alles keine Grenzen gibt nach oben hin. Preis egal im Sinne von, teuer ok aber mega teuer nicht. Ich zahle keine 400 Euro für eine soundkarte beispielsweise. ^^


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (30. Oktober 2009)

Also will morgen mein Board zusammen bauen. Habe eine Frage wegen dem Stromanschluss. Ich schließe ganz normal den 24 pin anschluss an. Und am anderen Stromanschluss am Board nehm ich die Kappe ab, und schließe den 8 pin anschluss vom Netzteil ans Board an oder? Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas beachten beim einbau, kann ich z.b. gleich am anfang ohne bedenken alle DDR -Ram einbauen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Holdrio (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch fragen?? 
Sitzt du wirklich seit zwei Tagen nun vor dem toten LOCKED Board und hast obwohl es sogar hier schon mehrfach steht, den P8 Stecker immer noch nicht angeschlossen?
Da fällt einem wirklich nix mehr ein.


----------



## kroebus (30. Oktober 2009)

BobbyVinton1986 schrieb:


> Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas beachten beim einbau, kann ich z.b. gleich am anfang ohne bedenken alle DDR -Ram einbauen?
> 
> Vielen Dank


 
Also ich würde noch nen Proz inkl. Kühler und Lüfter (und die natürlich nicht vergessen auch anzustecken!!!) einbauen.
Meist empfiehlt es sich auch eine Graka zu verbauen, dass das optische Feedback ausgegeben werden kann (ich glaub PCs mit Gedankenprojektionen gibt's noch nicht  oder)
Und wer das akustische Feedback ebenfalls genießen will sollte zumindest die beigelegte Soundcard mit einbauen. Ist aber nur ne Empfehlung...

Sorry wenn ich sarkastisch werde, aber das Board hat ein Handbuch... und bekanntlich bildet Lesen... Da steht alles drin.


----------



## Niamne (30. Oktober 2009)

Heyho ... ähhh wie kriege ich eine 2. Festplatte zum laufen? Der erkennt die zwar hin und wieder aber beim start von Windows ist nur eine Platte angegeben und nicht zwei! Und wie update ich das bios? :<


----------



## Holdrio (30. Oktober 2009)

Fürs Bios reicht ein USB Stick mit dem neuen drauf, hatte es auch so gemacht.

Platten sollten eigentlich von selber erkannt werden, sogar  mehr als zwei , oder hast du etwa auch gewisse Stromstecker nicht angeschlossen?


----------



## Niamne (30. Oktober 2009)

Passt schon aber irgendwie sind die Datenträger alle dynamisch :o Wie kriege ich das denn mal alles wieder ganz frisch und auf normal hin?


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

^^Ist auf der Festplatte schon was drauf(ne Partition o. Daten)? Ansonsten würde ich mal die Datenträgerverwaltung ansteuern


----------



## Niamne (31. Oktober 2009)

BEtriebssystem und so ... will alles aber wieder weg haben. >.< 

Directupload.net - Dp5lokr26.jpg

So siehts aus und irgendwie doof, das soll wieder ganz wie vorher sein. Fabrikneu oder so.


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das den auf sich mit Dynamisch?
Bei mir steht an der Stelle Basis????


----------



## Niamne (31. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich nicht nervt aber will alles weg haben


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

Einfaches Volume 

Ich dachte ne Systempartition sollte aus einer Primären bestehen 

Sorry, kenne das nur so von XP u. Vista:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Du musst versuchen unter Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung/Datenspeicher/Datenträgerverwaltung die dynamische Partition zu löschen und eine primäre oder erweiterte erstellen. Darin dann die logischen laufwerke.
Ist aber die Dynamische Partition deine Systempartition musst Du Leider deine OS CD einlegen und neues Os aufsetzen und währenddeseen fragt er dich wo Du dein OS install. möchtest in dem Moment die Partition kplt löschen und primäre Part. erstellen


----------



## Niamne (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt C: wieder eine primäre Parition aber auf der anderen Platte steht noch der dynamische Scheiß.

Directupload.net - Dca6ip6w7.jpg

Wie bekomme ich die anderen jetzt weg? System kann ich nicht löschen, das andere schon aber weil system wohl dynamisch bleibt und ist, kann ich den rest nicht umwandeln.


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Du musst dein Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen.
Während der Instalation fragt er dich wo Du dein System instalieren möchtest.
Während der Partitionsauswahl hast Du die Möglichkeit die Partition(en) zu löschen.
Lösche die Partition die kann er evtl als nicht zugeordnet nennen.
Partitionier das neu, und Formatierst es in NTFS.
Fertig.
Dann weiter os instalieren.
Mit welchem Pc werkelstn Du grad?
Mit dem den Du zurück geben wolltest?


----------



## kroebus (31. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt C: wieder eine primäre Parition aber auf der anderen Platte steht noch der dynamische Scheiß.
> 
> Directupload.net - Dca6ip6w7.jpg
> 
> Wie bekomme ich die anderen jetzt weg? System kann ich nicht löschen, das andere schon aber weil system wohl dynamisch bleibt und ist, kann ich den rest nicht umwandeln.


 
Eine Neuinstallation ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Das OS ist ja schon auf C.

Diese 100MB richtet sich Vista selbst ein. Sind glaub ich Installations- oder Sicherungsdateien. Die kriegst du auch nicht weg...
Wenn du diese 100MB-"Partition" auf C haben willst und die andere Platte komplett leer, würde ich mal die andere Platte abhängen und nur die mit der C-Partition laufen lassen.
Dann sollte sich Windoof eigentlich auf der C-Platte diesen Bereich einrichten...
Wenn das erledigt ist, die andere Platte vielleicht über ein externes Gehäuse anschließen und formatieren.
Wenn du die 2. Platte nach obiger Aktion wieder intern einbaust, weiß ich nicht, ob dann nach dem Neustart Windoof auf die falsche Platte zugreift...
Also lieber während Win läuft mittels ext. Gehäuse die Platte über USB/eSATA anschließen und platt machen.

Was ich allerdings nicht garantieren kann ist, ob Win SOOO sicherheitsbedacht ist und automatisch diesen Bereich nach Erkennen einer 2. HDD wieder auf diese verschiebt...


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (31. Oktober 2009)

Sodele mein rampage 2 system läuft jetzt.

Aber wollt windows 7 drauf, aber es bleibt immer nach dem "load" vorgang stehen!

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Niamne (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe  da jetzt rum gefriemelt und jetzt gehts auch. Alles in Butter.  Aber danke


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen, warum bei mir nur 4GB Arbeitspeicher erkannt werden, statt 6GB habe den Gskill 6GB Tripple Channel


----------



## kroebus (31. Oktober 2009)

BobbyVinton1986 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, warum bei mir nur 4GB Arbeitspeicher erkannt werden, statt 6GB habe den Gskill 6GB Tripple Channel


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier langsam Off Topic werden...

32 oder 64bit Windoof?


----------



## Bobbyvinton (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab Windows 7 Proffesional 64-Bit drauf

Das Bios erkennt die 6GB auch nicht!


----------



## Holdrio (31. Oktober 2009)

Und die 3 Ramriegel stecken auch wirklich alle in den blauen Slots vom REII?


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (31. Oktober 2009)

genau!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit



das sind sie


----------



## Bobbyvinton (1. November 2009)

In CPU-Z werden die 6GB erkannt!


----------



## Bobbyvinton (3. November 2009)

*Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-14900U CL7-8-7-20 (DDR3-1866) (TR3X6G1866C7GTF)*

kann mir einer sagen ob die fürs Rampage 2 Extreme geeignet sind?


----------



## kroebus (3. November 2009)

Meines Wissens ja...


----------



## Tesgane (5. November 2009)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. CPU-Z liest nur den STD aus.
Bei meinem Board wurden nur DDRAM in SLOT A und C erkannt.  Hab es zurück zum Händler geschickt (Mindfactory). Das neue Board läuft (halbwegs). Scheint ein defekt des Boards zu sein. Ich habe 6GB Corsair Dominator. Laufen anstandslos.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (7. November 2009)

hi leute gibt es ein programm mit dem man sehen kann wie die latenzen vom ram sind ?


----------



## CrSt3r (7. November 2009)

Das mit dem Ram ist immer so eine Sache ... zu wenig QPI-V, CPU sitzt nicht richtig auf allen Kontakten, zu hohe Latenzen ... alles schon gehabt. 

Nun läuft aber alles


----------



## El_Lute (7. November 2009)

Kampfschnecke schrieb:


> hi leute gibt es ein programm mit dem man sehen kann wie die latenzen vom ram sind ?


*CPU-Tweaker*


----------



## Holdrio (7. November 2009)

Das allseits bekannte CPU-Z reicht dafür auch. 

Apropos CPU-Z, warum zeigt mir das beim REII immer deutlich weniger Vcore an als der LCD Poster vom Board oder Everest?


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

Tesgane schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem. CPU-Z liest nur den STD aus.
> Bei meinem Board wurden nur DDRAM in SLOT A und C erkannt.  Hab es zurück zum Händler geschickt (Mindfactory). Das neue Board läuft (halbwegs). Scheint ein defekt des Boards zu sein. Ich habe 6GB Corsair Dominator. Laufen anstandslos.



Irgendwas ist faul mit dem MF RIIE Ich habte meins auch daher und jetzt zurückgeschickt.
Dads gleiche Problem.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (8. November 2009)

ich habe ein bild von meinen latenzen gemacht habe die G-Skill Trident DDR3-2000 PC3-1600 mit CL 9-9-9-24 unter 1.65V ist das richtig eingestellt oder nicht ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir im bios steht:
Profile info: 2000MHz-9-9-9-24-2N-1.65V
Verhältnisstatus : (Min 12, Max 21 

ist das alles richtig was ich eingestellt habe oder habe ich was falsches gemacht 
bitte um rat ^^


----------



## Zanza (13. November 2009)

Ich hab vor 2 Tagen beim umbau auf wasser mein Board geschrotet


----------



## kroebus (14. November 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Tagen beim umbau auf wasser mein Board geschrotet


 
wer macht denn sowas...  

Was is denn passiert? Könnt man's vielleicht auf Garantie probieren und reklamieren


----------



## Zanza (14. November 2009)

beim umbau war noch wasser auf dem board und das hab ich nicht gesehen, ja ich versuche es über Asus support


----------



## timbola (27. November 2009)

Morgen,

sind diese Fusionblöcke für das Board wirklich effektiv? Kann mir nämlich nur schwer vorstellen wie der montiert wird? Wird der einfach auf die Kühlfinnen der NB geschraubt? Wenn ja, reicht doch die Fläche garnicht aus um die Wärme abzuführen?!

MfG
Timbola


----------



## McZonk (27. November 2009)

Die Finnen kannst du doch ganz einfach abschrauben. s.Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...eview-asus-rampage-ii-extreme-im-test.html#a3

Danach den Fusionblock mit WLP draufschrauben und fertig.


----------



## timbola (27. November 2009)

. Okay, man sollte die Reviews nicht nur überfliegen...
Dank dir!


----------



## moli87 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen

@ D!str(+)yer

Habe folgendes System:

I7 920 D0 
ASUS Rampage II Gene
Corsair TX 750
Mushkin DDR3 7-8-7-20 1600 MHz 1.65V triple channel
Gainward GTX 275 GS 896


Habe irgendwie ein problem und komme nicht weiter bin jetzt bei 18 x 200 mit 1.2 Volt

Ram habe ich auf 1603 MHZ den UCLK auf 3207 habe bei dir gesehen dass du einen höheren UCLK genommen hast.

Habe den QPI/DRAM auf 1.3250 jedoch schwankt der immer von 1.30 bis 1.39 und die RAM schwanken von 1.62 bis 1.71 V
Habe gelesen dass wenn der über 1.40 geht schon zu schäden an Board und CPU geführt haben.
Bei deinen Bildern hast du denn ja aber mit diesem Board auf 1.40 mit einem BCLK von 200?

und beim QPI Link Data Rate muss ich da einfach das niedrigste auswählen? irgendetwas mit 7000 /s ???
Wie stelle ich den tiefer? bei mir ist der QPI Link immer gleich wie der Core Speed?

Komme nicht weiter...die volts bei den 2 spannungen schwanken immer die anderen sind stabil und nach ca 15 - 20 Stunden Prime freeezed der PC....

Ich habe jetzt noch ein Bios update gemacht und Windows neu installiert hatte probleme mit dem update dienst. Jetzt kann ich als QPI Link slow mode wählen das nächste ist was mit 7000 und diese einstellung ist gleich multi vom Core slow mode ist gleich 12 x....kann ich denn QPI nicht selbst wählen also den Multi???

Kannst du mir da eventuell helfen oder villeicht sonst jemand???

Danke im voraus


----------



## ColdFusion (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Profis, ich habe jetzt meinen Leben den ersten Overclockversuch gestartet! ....soooo. mein Ziel ist es die CPU nicht Riesig zu Übertakten, sondern nur um den PC für den Alltag zu beschleunigen ohne die Garantie der CPU, MB, Rams zu gefährden....*könnt ihr mir Ratschläge geben in Sachen übertakten? Habe folgendes gemacht, also mein erster Versuch*:

CPU: Intel core i7 920 4x 2660mhz D0 - Zalman 9900NT
Mainboard: Asus Rampage 2 Extreme x58 Rev. B3
RAM: Corsair 6gb PC3-10666 CL9 XMS 1333mhz 1.5V TR3X6G1333C9
Graka: EVGA GTX275amp
Soundkard: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro

Prime 95: 30min Ergebniss: Stabil!!!
Temperaturen: LAST: CPU Cores: 56-59C° LAST: NB/SB: 50-55C°/47-52C°

CPU Frequency: 3320
DRam Frequenzy: 1331

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
OC From CPU Level Up: AUTO
OC From Memory Level Up: AUTO
CPU Ratio Setting: 20
CPU Turbo Power Limit: ENABLE
BCLK Frequency: 166
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: AUTO
UCLK Frequency: AUTO
QPI Link data Rate: AUTO

EPU II Phase Control: FULL
Loadline Calibration: ENABLED
CPU Differential Amplitude: AUTO

Extreme OV: DISABLE
CPU Voltage: 1.1V
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: AUTO

IOH Voltage: AUTO
IOH PCIE Voltage: AUTO
ICH Voltage: AUTO
ICH PCIE Voltage: AUTO

DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.5V

Debug Mode: STRING
Keyboard TweakIt Control: DISABLED

CPU Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
PCIE Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
IOH Clock Skew: AUTO

CPU-Configuration
CPU Ratio Setting: 20
C1E Support: ENABLED
Hardware Prefetcher: ENABLED
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: ENABLED
Intel(R) Virtualization Tech: ENABLED
CPU TM Function: ENABLED
Execute Disable Bit: ENABLED
Intel(R) HT Technology: DISABLED
Active Processor Cores: ALL
A20M: DISABLED
Turbo Modus Tech: DISABLED
Intel Speedstep Tech: ENABLED
Intel(R) C-STATE Tech: DISABLED


DRAM Timing Control
DRAM CAS# Latency: 9
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 9
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 9
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 24
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
DRAM REF Cycle Time: AUTO
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
DRAM READ to PRE Time: AUTO
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time: AUTO
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay: AUTO
DRAM Timing Mode: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB: AUTO
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC: AUTO
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM READ to WRITE Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM READ to WRITE Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM READ to WRITE Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM READ to READ Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM READ to READ Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM READ to READ Delay(SR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay(DD): AUTO
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay(DR): AUTO
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay(SR): AUTO

DRAM REF Voltage
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA/B/C: AUTO
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/B/C: AUTO


Was sagt ihr zum CPU Voltage? Ist 1.1V zu viel oder zu wenig?
Und die sonstigen Einstellungen?

Danke schön


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

Hiho zusammen

Hab grad merkwürige Probs bei meinem RIIE

Verbaut sind 6x 2GB Corsair Dominators

Bios und Windows erkennen nur 4GB, CPU-Z erkennt die vollen 12, Everest Ultimate sagt 4GB, aber sobald ich mir die belegten RAM Bänke in Everest anseh, sind alle 6 Stück da.

Hab ja durch die SuFu schon gelesen, dass es dieses Prob gibt, aber selbst mit der neuesten Bios Version (1639 oder so) zeigts im Bios bei mir nur 4GB an.

Nach Versuchen den PC mit nur jeweils einem Riegel laufen zu lassen siehts folgendermaßen aus:

In den weißen Sockets gehts gar nich. da bootet der nichma.
In den blauen Sockets funzt alles einwandfrei, aber er erkennt selbst da maximal 4GB


----------



## Athmut (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal.....

....und noch ein S1366-Neuling hat Board-Probs....

Board: Asus Rampage II Extreme ; CPU Xeon 3520 , Ram: Kingston HyperX 6 Gig DDR3-2000 CL9

Bekomme einfach den Ram nicht mir DDR3-2000 zum laufen http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/graemlins/wallbash.gif
Hier mal meine Einstellungen, evtl. wisst ihr Rat !?

CPU Ratio Settings : 18
CPU Turbo Power: Aktiviert
BCLK: 200
PCIE: 100
DRAM Frequenz : 2005
UCLK: 4009
QPI LInk Data Rate: 7218
EPU II PHase : Full PHase
Extreme OV: Deaktiviert
CPU PLL : 1,81592
QPI Dram Coro Voltage : 1,1 bis 1,35 alles probiert
IOH Voltage: 1,2 bis 1,4 alles probiert
IOH PCIE Voltage: 1,51106
ICH: 1,2 bis 1,4 alles probiert
ICH PCIE Voltage: 1,51106
C1E Support : Aktiv
Hardware Prefetcher: Aktiv
Adjacent Cache Line: Aktiv
Intel R Virtualisation : Aktiv
CPU TM: Deaktiviert
Execute Disable Bit: Deaktiviert
Inter HT Techn: Aktiv
Active Prozessor Cores: All
A20M: Deaktiviert
Intel C-State: Aktiv
CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled
PCIE: Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Die Ram Timings laufen recht brav auf 9-9-9-27, daran kann es nicht liegen (auf 1800 laufen Sie einwandfrei mit 6-8-6-18 , 1T)
Bios ist das 1504 drauf.


Bin für jede Tip dankbar.


Gruß

Athmut 

*@ Zero Toxin*

*Hatte fast das gleiche Problem, eine Erhöhung der QPI DRAM Voltage, brachte Abhilfe. Vorher hat er mir auch nur 4 von 6 Gig angezeigt*.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

@ moli87

welche CPU PLL Spannung?
Mal erhöht?

@ xtreme2009

Sieht doch gut aus, aber lass Prime länger als 30 Minuten laufen, das ist eindeutig zu wenig.

@ Athmut

Für DDR3-2000 beziehungsweise UCLK 4GHz, brauchst du mindestens 1,4V QPI/DRam, wenn nicht sogar mehr, je nach Güte der CPU.
24/7 ist DDR3-2000 kaum geeignet, es sei den man hat einen CPU der hier wenig Spannung braucht.


@ ZeroToxin

Ich nehme an du hast ein 64bit OS !?
Wenn ja, schau mal nach der Bios einstellung Memory Remapped, oder so ähnlich und stell die aus, oder auf Auto.
Da ich das Board nicht mehr hab, kann ich nicht mehr nach schauen wie die genau heißt.


MfG D!


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

auf was für nen wert sollt ich QPI/DRAM Voltage raufstellen?

@D!: jub, 64bit os, allerdings zeigt er mir im bios schon nur die 4GB an ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> auf was für nen wert sollt ich QPI/DRAM Voltage raufstellen?
> 
> @D!: jub, 64bit os, allerdings zeigt er mir im bios schon nur die 4GB an ^^





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @ ZeroToxin
> 
> Ich nehme an du hast ein 64bit OS !?
> Wenn ja, schau mal nach der Bios einstellung Memory Remapped, oder so ähnlich und stell die aus, oder auf Auto.
> ...



Lesen 

Und UCLK 4000MHz braucht wie gesagt mindestens 1,4V QPI/DRam. Musste eben schauen, ich rate dir aber nicht dazu!


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

gibt keine Memory Remapped oder sonstige einstellung in meinem bios. zumindest hab ich nach ausführlicher suche keine gefunden.. mal schaun obs vl ne ähnliche funktion gibt

edit: so nochmal überprüft. gibt bei dem bios keine solche einstellung

hab QPI/DRAM jetz auf 1,3 brachte aber keine änderung


----------



## Holdrio (3. Dezember 2009)

Ramriegel in den Slots vertauschen soll bei anderen schon genutzt haben haben bei nicht erkannten 12GB, so komisch das auch klingt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal kompletten Bios Reset versucht?

Bei meinem Classy heißt es Memory Low Grap
Das gabs beim R2E auch, ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher wie das heißt.
Sollte auf jeden fall aus, oder Auto sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athmut (3. Dezember 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @ moli87
> 
> welche CPU PLL Spannung?
> Mal erhöht?
> ...


 
@D!str(+)yerOk, danke dir für die Info, wenn es aber nicht 24/7 geignet ist, fällt es für mich eh flach.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

DDR3-1600 mit scharfen Latenzen tun es auch


----------



## Holdrio (3. Dezember 2009)

...und mit unscharfen genau so  die ollen Timings fallen doch eigentlich eh höchstens bei Benchmarks auf.


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

hmmm ne gibt keine funktion die memory remapping oder auch memory low gap oder ähnliches heißen, geschweige denn welche die in der art und weise so funzen..

hab mal testweise QPI/DRAM Volt auf 1,5 rauf.. bringt aber au nix

noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## moli87 (4. Dezember 2009)

@ D!str(+)yer

Habe die CPU PLL auf standard 1.81...Habe es jetzt eigentlich stabil am laufen auf 3600 MHz
Durch das Bios update habe ich für den QPI link jetzt einen slow Mode! Somit ist er auf 12 x 200 der QPI Link

UCLK ist 3207
RAM 1603 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65V
CPU 18 x 200 @ 1.20V
QPI/DRAM 1.35V.....kann ich da sogar 1.40 nehmen Hab gelesen dass der ab 1.40 schon schäden an Board und CPU gemacht hat? Wo ist die grenze ??? Im HW monitor bei 1.35V schwankt der von 1.32 - 1.41V und der DRAM von 1.63 - 1.70V

Aber er läüft jetzt 24 h prime stable und danach noch 10 x IBT
will aber noch ne 3200 Mhz low einstellung machen und villeicht noch ne 4000 Mhz

Das Problem waren immer die ram will die halt mit 1600Mhz laufen lassen und möchte den QPI/Dram nicht zu hoch einstellen. Nach 24 h Prime ist prozessor 75 - 80°C

LG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Dezember 2009)

QPI/DRam würde ich bei LuKü maximal 1,35V für den Alltag nehmen.
Bei einer Potenten WaKü gehen auch 1,4V in Ordnung.

p.s. ich würde nicht viel auf den HW Monitor geben. Die Werte dort sind meistens nicht zu zu gebrauchen.


----------



## CrSt3r (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem 12GB-Prob hilft es wirklich die RAMs mal durch die Bänke zu tauschen. Oder die CPU zu "reseaten".

Schon mal 6GB alleine am Laufen gehabt ?


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. Dezember 2009)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Bei dem 12GB-Prob hilft es wirklich die RAMs mal durch die Bänke zu tauschen. Oder die CPU zu "reseaten".
> 
> Schon mal 6GB alleine am Laufen gehabt ?




natürlich.
brachte auch keine abhilfe, da selbst wenn ich nur 6GB in die blauen sockets reinmach, erkennt er nur 4GB.
sobald ich aber welche in die weißen reinmach, geht gar nix.

sprich: sobald in den blauen sockets was drin is, gehts aber mit max 4GB
sobald nur in weiß geht gar nix.


----------



## El_Lute (4. Dezember 2009)

Bau die CPU nochmal aus und kontrollier dabei die Pins vom Sockel ob da nichts verbogen ist. Wenn nicht noch mal CPU montieren und dabei darauf achten den CPU Kühler gleichmaßig anzuziehen.
Viel Glück.


----------



## moli87 (4. Dezember 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> p.s. ich würde nicht viel auf den HW Monitor geben. Die Werte dort sind meistens nicht zu zu gebrauchen.



DRAM 1.63 - 1.70V im BIOS 1.65V
QPI    1.33 - 1.41V im BIOS 1.35V

so sahen die werte nach 27 h Prime und 10 x IBT aus. Ist es egal wenn die so schwanken so lange das ganze stabil läüft?

 Gibt es denn sonst ein anderes program zum auslesen? Kannst du villeicht eins empfehlen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Dezember 2009)

moli87 schrieb:


> DRAM 1.63 - 1.70V im BIOS 1.65V
> QPI    1.33 - 1.41V im BIOS 1.35V
> 
> so sahen die werte nach 27 h Prime und 10 x IBT aus. Ist es egal wenn die so schwanken so lange das ganze stabil läüft?
> ...




Gewisse Schwankungen sind normal.
Ich würde mir da keinen Kopf machen solange es stabil ist.

Die Progs kann man eigentlich alle vergessen, am besten einmal ne testreihe selber messen.
McZonk hat z.B. mal beim Classy ausgelesen, da waren die Werte komplett anders zu den eingestellten, bzw. von den Progs ausgelesenen Werten.


----------



## moli87 (4. Dezember 2009)

alles klar 

Danke dir für deine raschen und guten Antworten.
Dann versuche ich mal noch 20 x 200 aus...

LG


----------



## moli87 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi

@ D!str(+)yer

Kann ich den QPI link multiplier irgendwo einstellen? kann nur auto oder slow mode dann 2 zahlen im bereich 7000 8000....

Das problem bei slow mode läuft der pc stabil jedoch lauft die grafikkrate nicht richtig wechselt irgendwie nicht in den 3D modus und im Furmark nur 2600 punkte wenn ich den QPI Link auf auto stelle geht 3D und erreicht auch 4100 punkte mit furmark.

Danke und lieben Gruss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2009)

Verstehe ich das Richtig das mit QPI link auf "auto" alles läuft?

Dann lass es doch einfach auf Auto


----------



## moli87 (11. Dezember 2009)

ne sorry mein fehler zu wenig infos für dich...wenn ich den auf auto stelle läuft die grafikkarte wie sie sollte jedoch freezed der pc nach 6h prime

läuft mit BCLK 200

core     18x
uncore 16x
QPI      18x
RAM       4x

kann den QPI multi nicht anders als 12x(=slow mode grafikkarte geht nicht in 3D modus) oder gleich 18x einstellen
RAM laufen mit 1603 MHz
Wenn ich den QPI auf slow mode habe lauft der PC locker 24 h prime auf auto 6h und wenn ich was anderes im QPI nehme also fest einstelle ist es noch schlimmer nach 1h freeze

lg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2009)

Was hast du den für Spannungen anliegen?
Vcore
QPI/Dram
CPU PLL


----------



## moli87 (11. Dezember 2009)

Vcore      1.20V
QPI/Dram 1.35V
CPUm PLL 1.81...

LG


----------



## Holdrio (11. Dezember 2009)

Warum stellen so viele eigentlich den BCLK möglichst hoch ein gleich auf 200 oder gar noch mehr, nur um mit niedrigem Multi dazu unterm Strich doch gar nicht so viel rauszuholen? 
Hab ich noch nie verstanden wo es umgekehrt doch viel schonender geht, 162x21 3.4GHZ laufen locker mit alles auf Standard = QPI 1.20 usw bei mir.
So hohe BCLK Werte machen IMHO nur Sinn wenn man unbedingt auf min. 4GHZ oder mehr kommen will mit 20 oder 21, auch wenns in der Praxis eh nix bringt ausser höchstens mehr Strom verbraten.


----------



## moli87 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ D!str(+)yer

meinst du ich soll mal den CPU PLL anheben? ist ja alles standard ausser QPI/DRAM....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2009)

moli87 schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer
> 
> meinst du ich soll mal den CPU PLL anheben? ist ja alles standard ausser QPI/DRAM....



Versuch wäre es wert, ansonsten fällt mir gerade auch nix anderes ein 



Holdrio schrieb:


> Warum stellen so viele eigentlich den BCLK möglichst hoch ein gleich auf 200 oder gar noch mehr, nur um mit niedrigem Multi dazu unterm Strich doch gar nicht so viel rauszuholen?
> Hab ich noch nie verstanden wo es umgekehrt doch viel schonender geht, 162x21 3.4GHZ laufen locker mit alles auf Standard = QPI 1.20 usw bei mir.
> So hohe BCLK Werte machen IMHO nur Sinn wenn man unbedingt auf min. 4GHZ oder mehr kommen will mit 20 oder 21, auch wenns in der Praxis eh nix bringt ausser höchstens mehr Strom verbraten.



Für mich ist das eine sache des Teilers.
Man bekommt nur brauchbare bei 133,167 & 200MHz BCLK.

Und da mein CPU 200MHz BCLK ohne Spannungserhöhung macht, wayne


----------



## Holdrio (13. Dezember 2009)

Na dann bist du ein Glückspilz, aber wenn 200 ohne jegliche Spannungerhöhungen gehen sicher schon viel mehr glückliche Ausnahme und er mit seinen QPI 1.35 viel eher Normalfall.
Oder auch nicht mal, manche haben da ja auch schon 1.40+ drauf.

Und beim Teiler bekommt nicht man sonder du *nur* dort passende!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2009)

Für DDR3-2000 schon 

Und mein Max BCLK liegt bei 232MHz mit 1,4V Mehr bring keine Besserung.


----------



## Eldo (26. Dezember 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Für DDR3-2000 schon
> 
> Und mein Max BCLK liegt bei 232MHz mit 1,4V Mehr bring keine Besserung.


 
Da will ich aber nicht deine Speicher Timings sehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Dezember 2009)

Eldo schrieb:


> Da will ich aber nicht deine Speicher Timings sehen




Bei DDR3-2000, hab ich CL8


----------



## Nightcrawler (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Habe seid 2 Tagen nun auch das Rampage 2. Bin nun gerad am Speicher aussuchen und wollte mir 1 von den Kits zulegen, hat wer Erfahrungen schon mit den RAMs gemacht?
Hab nen Proli Megahalems hoffe der passt dann mit den Lüftern und ditscht nit die RAMs...
Kit1:OCZ Intel i7 Rev.2 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3X1600R2LV6GK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kit2:Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Vielleicht kann ja einer kurz seine Meinung sagen

LG


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Da du bei 6GB sowieso nur die 3 blauen Banke bestückst, hast du auch mit 2 Lüftern am Megahlems kein Platzproblem.


----------



## hansmuff (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir im Internet die Komponenten für einen neuen PC zusammengestellt.

Ich habe jetzt so weit alles zusammengebaut, doch leider piepst der Computer nicht beim starten (so wie er es doch eigentlich sollte).

Folgende Komponenten habe ich verbaut:
Motherboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme
Prozessor: Intel i7-920
RAM: 3x Kingston Value RAM (je 4GB); KVR1333D3D4R9SK3/12GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock 1300W

Einstellungen der Jumper:
- BIOS_FLASHBACK: BIOS MENU
- CLRTC_SW: Disable

Nach dem Einschalten des Netzteils:
- das "Republic of Gamers"-Logo auf dem Mainboard blinkt in regelmäßigen Abständen

Nach dem Starten (Betätigung des Start-Knopfes auf dem Motherboard):
- alle Lüfter gehen an
- die BIOS-LED leuchtet dauerhaft orange; alle anderen LEDs sind aus
- auf dem LCD-Poster des Mainboards wird angezeigt: "Locked".

Bisherige Problembehebungsversuche:
- mit Minimalkonfiguration (Mainboard, CPU, CPU-Lüfter, Netzteil, RAM) starten; Festplatten, Laufwerke, etc. nicht angeschlossen (weder Strom noch SATA)
- das Mainboard ist angeschlossen mit dem 24-Pin- und dem 8-Pin-Stromstecker; wenn ich den 8-Pin-Stecker entferne und starte, dann steht auf dem LCD-Poster nicht mehr "Locked", sondern es wird "Welcome" und danach die Uhrzeit angezeigt. Jedoch leuchtet beim Entfernen dieser Stromversorgung dann auch noch die HDD_LED dauerhaft orange.
- Ich habe den CLRTC_SW-Jumper auf Enable gestellt und nach dem starten den Resetknopf auf der Rücktafel gedrückt. Dann geht das System wieder aus. Es gibt jedoch keine weitere Reaktion. Und das Problem ist bei erneutem Starten auch immer noch nicht behoben.
- Batterie entfernen bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil und nach fünf Minuten wieder einsetzten (dabei hatte ich den CLRTC_SW-Jumper auf Enable)
- Wenn ich nur das Mainboard starte (ohne CPU, ohne irgendwelche Lüfter, ohne RAM, etc.), dann steht auf dem LCD-Display nicht mehr "Locked", sondern es wird die Uhrzeit angezeigt. Wenn ich dann aber nur den Prozessor reinstecke, steht auf dem LCD-Display wieder "Locked".

Ich hoffe, dass einer von euch mir helfen kann und eine Lösung weiß. Vielleicht hattet ihr auch schon mal dasselbe Problem.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter...

Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Herzliche Grüße und schöne Feiertage
hansmuff

P.S. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der mir weiterhelfen kann, dann schreibt mir bitte und vermittelt. Danke


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Der CMOS Reset Knopf auf der Rückseite sollte nicht mit eingeschalteten System betätigt werden!!!
Versuch mal das 2. Bios(siehe Handbuch:Jumper umstecken), ob da die gleichen Symptome auftreten.


----------



## hansmuff (27. Dezember 2009)

Resetknopf:
Ich habe das System ausgeschaltet, allerdings den Stromstecker im Netzteil und das Netzteil auf I gestellt (dann blinkt auf dem Mainboard ja das Logo). Den Jumper für das Reset habe ich auf "enable" gestellt. Wenn ich jetzt den Resetknopf drücke gehen wieder alle Lampen aus, solange ich den Knopf gedrückt halte. Wenn ich dann das System wieder starte passiert aber leider immer noch nichts.

Muss ich denn dafür die Batterie rausnehmen.

Bios Jumper:
Ist es richtig, dass auf dem Board die Lampe BIOS1_LED bzw. BIOS2_LED (je nach dem, was mit dem Jumper ausgewählt wird) dauerhaft orange leuchtet, wenn es eingeschaltet wird?

Bei beiden Bios-Einstellungen, treten die gleichen Symptome auf.

Übrigens: Wenn ich den Bios-Jumper auf die Position 12 (Menü) stelle, dann leuchtet die BIOS2_LED.

HDD-LED:
Was mir grade noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich das Board anmache, leuchtet kurz die HDD-LED orange auf. Sobald ich den START-Schalter loslasse, geht sie wieder aus.

------------------------------------

Kann es eventuell sein, dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist? (Ein Bekannter von mir meint, dass das eventuell sein könnte.) Ist überhaupt irgendwas defekt? Wenn ja, was?

Danke für deine/eure Hilfe!


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Konspizier mal den CPU Sockel auf verbogene Pins, nich das da der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.
Ist das Board im Case verbaut oder liegt es außerhalb auf ner nicht leitenden Unterlage?Frage wegen evtl. falsch platzierter Abstandshalter)
Nur 1 RAM im Steckplatz DIMM_A1 probieren.


----------



## hansmuff (27. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann auf dem Sockel keine verbogenen Pins entdecken. (guck du mal bitte danach im Anhang).

Mit einem RAM auf A1 funktioniert es auch nicht.

Abstandhalter: Ja, das Board ist schon im Gehäuse (Thermaltake Armor+) verschraubt. Was kann ich da denn falsch machen? Ich habe insgesamt neun Abstandhalter direkt ins Gehäuse geschraubt, dann das Board drauf gelegt und mit den Schrauben festgemacht.


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, der RAM ist registered w/parity. Ich glaube dann es liegt am inkompatiblen Speicher.


----------



## hansmuff (27. Dezember 2009)

Das ist der RAM: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR1333D3D4R9SK3_12GI.pdf

Wiso passt der denn nicht? Ist es sicher, dass es daran liegt?


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke das ist sicher der RAM. Buffered ist das gleiche wie registered und im Handbuch steht "nur ungepufferte Nicht ECC RAM`s".
Wenn schon Kingston solltest Du >>den<< nehmen. Das Bios bzw. Board kann damit nicht (Erklärung).


----------



## Nightcrawler (27. Dezember 2009)

Jep der RAM ist nicht kompatibel.
ECC erkennt das Board nicht.

@EL: thx für den Screen 
werd mir wohl den Dominator RAM holen.

LG


----------



## El_Lute (27. Dezember 2009)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> @EL: thx für den Screen
> werd mir wohl den Dominator RAM holen.


----------



## hansmuff (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke  
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens woran es liegt...

Kannst du mir noch einen billigeren empfehlen (u. U. auch von einem anderen Hersteller?)


----------



## El_Lute (28. Dezember 2009)

Billig ist relativ, musst dich halt mal umschauen im Thread oder mal die Memory Kompatibiliätsliste durchforsten oder abwarten ob noch jemand nen kompatiblen absoluten Preiskracher reinwirft.


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Dezember 2009)

können es auch 6 Module a 2GB sein? weil da gibts schon ne größere Auswahl. Bei 3Modulen a 4GB... wirds eng^^


----------



## hansmuff (28. Dezember 2009)

Was habe ich denn dadurch für einen Nachteil? Und was würdet ihr allgemein sagen, bringen 12GB überhaupt viel mehr Leistung als zum Beispiel 6GB?


----------



## Aerron (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin mal ne Frage weil ich wieder keine ahnug hab ,stundenlang im Google all........ rum gelesen habe! also das Asus Rampage was gibs da für  Technische Unterschiede Zum Evega X58 3 wege SLI  ??? Preis Natürlich  Das Asus Bord ist ca .80 euro Günstiger 


Distroyer  kennt glaub ich beide Bords 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ganz einfach:
Das RIIE mact bei einem BCKL von 223-224 dicht. Deswegen ist es NICHT für Extreme OC geeignet.
Das sieht beim EVGA Classified anders aus.


----------



## Aerron (28. Dezember 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem...
Aber für den "nromalen" betrieb würde ich das RIIE bevorzugen...
Der Sound ist Bombastisch und das Bios im Großen und Ganzen einfacher.


----------



## kroebus (28. Dezember 2009)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> können es auch 6 Module a 2GB sein? weil da gibts schon ne größere Auswahl. Bei 3Modulen a 4GB... wirds eng^^


 
also ich hab 6x2 GB und zwar die hier ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansmuff (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab' noch mal nachgeguckt. Wenn ich gar keinen RAM drin habe und versuche zu starten, dann steht aber immer noch "locked" auf dem Display. Ist das normal?

Grüße


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Dezember 2009)

Hm joa also meines Wissens ist das auch klar^^. Den ECC-RAM erkennt das MB nicht, also ist für das MB auch kein RAM da. Wenn du also gar keinen RAM einsetzt... ist es das gleiche.Jedenfalls ist das mein Wissenstand.

Wenn du nun normalen NON-ECC DDR3 reinsetzt sollte es klappen.
Meine Frage mit wieviel Modulen du arbeiten willst sollte übrigens daraufzielen ob du überlegst noch mehr RAM später einzubaun. weil 3x4GB... wenn du nur 12GB haben willst dann mach es wie Kroebus


----------



## hansmuff (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok....

Noch ne Frage: Kennt ihr jemanden, der diesen Fehlkauf von mir kaufen würde. Wie gesagt Produktbezeichnung des Herstellers: *KVR1333D3D4R9SK3/12G*

Der Speicher ist ja noch neu.

Wo würdet ihr den verkaufen? Bei ebay? Mit welchem Startpreis?


----------



## El_Lute (28. Dezember 2009)

Wo gekauft? Online haste 2Wochen Umtauschrecht, oder ists zu lange her, ansonsten den Händler mal anfragen ob er tauscht.


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Dezember 2009)

So nochmal ich^^
hab bereits im Netzteil und Gehäuse-Forum was gepostet^^.

Hab mal wieder das wichtigste vergessen^^
passt das MB auch ins Gehäuse....natürlich nicht....
brauch also ein neues....
hat da wer eine Empfehlung?

Hab jetzt mal gesucht
hab nun die 2..

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A70FB Big-Tower - black

oder

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eines der beiden Dinger und kann was dazu sagen ob alles passt, wie der Airflow ist usw.
Wäre da sehr dankbar

LG


----------



## kroebus (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar hier völlig fehl am Platz weil , aber Paltzprobleme wirst du mit keinem der beiden Gehäuse haben.

Wenn du bessere Verarbeitung, Schlichtheit und ein Alu-Case willst, nimm das Lian-Li - kostet natürlich etwas mehr...

Etwas martialischer mit Wakü-Vorbereitung und meiner Meinung nach besserem Air-Flow ist das HAF...


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Dezember 2009)

ok sry
trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## CrSt3r (28. Dezember 2009)

6x2GB ftw ... 

Läuft leider mit DDR3-1600 nicht stabil. 

Also bei 3,5GHz mit DDR3-1400 7-7-7-18 1T.
...   bei 3GHz dann DDR3-1500 8-8-8-20 1T.


----------



## El_Lute (28. Dezember 2009)

Hast mal mit 2T versucht oder mit QPI/DRAM Voltage erhöhen.


----------



## CrSt3r (28. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich auch mal versuchen.

Bei mir ist es rockstable ... wenn es nicht laufen sollte, Timings entschärfen und rantasten.

9-9-9-24 2T


----------



## kroebus (28. Dezember 2009)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> 6x2GB ftw ...
> 
> Läuft leider mit DDR3-1600 nicht stabil.
> 
> ...


 
also bei mir läuft der 1600er absolut stabil und alles in Standart-Einstellungen...


----------



## Eldo (29. Dezember 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei DDR3-2000, hab ich CL8


 
CL 8 ist nicht so gut! Ich glaube höre BCLK bringt eh nix für i7 CPU im Speicherbereich! Da der interne CPU Speicher mit 1066 Mhz nur läuft. Ne Frage ist nur ob er sich bei höhrer BCLK sich auch anhebt!?!?

Ich habe bei mir 12GB 6x2GB DDR3 1620 Mhz CL6 Mushkin Redline 991691 mit niedrigen Timings 6-7-6-18-60-1T bei ca. 1400Mhz und i7 920 CPU D0 mit 3,6Ghz stabil mit Win7 64Bit laufen.

Ich kann zwar bis 1,6GHz Speicher und 4,3GHz CPU Grenze gehen (CPU Ratio 21x 205) aber dann wird bei hörer BCLK nur 8GB Arbeitspeicher von 12GB erkannt! Warum auch immer! QPI und DRAM Spannungen weiter anzuheben haben nicht geholfen. Evtl. ein Bios Problem!?!?!? Keine Ahnung.

12GB Arbeitspeicher hatte ich für 300 Euro bekommen und war für mich derzeit die Beste Wahl bei diesen Timings die auch vom Hersteller so angegeben werden! Man muss zwar manuell die Timings Einstellen aber das sollte für ein kein Problem stellen.


----------



## FlyingTiger (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute,

hat auch jemand Probleme mit AiSuite und PCProbe II? 
Bei mir wird manchmal die CPU Temp falsch ausgelesen, der Angezeigte Wert bleibt manchmal konstant auf 27 grad stehen obwohl ich Prime95 laufen lasse und alle Kerne zu !00% ausgelastet sind.  
Daraus ergibt sich natürlich auch, dass der CPU Lüfter auf niedrigster Einstellung lauft... Zum glück hab ich das nach 5 min gemerkt....

Was meint ihr, ist das n Hardware Problem das die Tempsonde kaputt ist oder so? Aisuite und PCPrope II neuinstalieren bringt leider nix. 


Gruss
Tiger


----------



## El_Lute (30. Dezember 2009)

Diese Programme sind meist buggy, versuch mal PC Probe II V1.04.83, ansonsten ist Everest und RealTemp die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Eldo (30. Dezember 2009)

FlyingTiger schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hat auch jemand Probleme mit AiSuite und PCProbe II?
> Bei mir wird manchmal die CPU Temp falsch ausgelesen, der Angezeigte Wert bleibt manchmal konstant auf 27 grad stehen obwohl ich Prime95 laufen lasse und alle Kerne zu !00% ausgelastet sind.
> ...


 
 Warum nimmst du nicht den LCD Poster um die Temp. anzeigen zu lassen! Im Bios nicht vergessen noch zu Aktivieren damit die Temps angezeigt wird!


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Januar 2010)

so habe nun endlich soweit alles bekommen und  auch mal zeit mich ans übertakten zuwagen...
hab nun 2 stunden rumprobiert

habe nun
Multi: x20
BCLK: 180
ddr3 Freq: 1443
uclk: 2887
qpi rate: auto

cpu voltage auf 1,1875
cpu pll 1,81
qpi: 1,3
Dram Bus Voltage: 1,643

ich schaff es nicht das es stabil läuft... hat irgendwer nen tipp?wollte versuchen den ram auf seine spezifikationen zu bringen (1600 CL8). scheint aber auch nicht möglich zu sein

ganz vergessen: der i7-920 ist nen D0 und die batch ist ne A.. falls das hilft

edit: gerad entdeckt... bei cpu-z wird nen multi von 12 angezeigt.... im bios hab ich den jedoch auf 20 eingestellt... wie geht das denn?

--> ok gerad entdeckt da ich eben CMos clear gemacht hab, hat sich Speedstep und co wieder aktiviert...


----------



## El_Lute (6. Januar 2010)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> cpu voltage auf 1,875


Kannst noch mal editieren 



Nightcrawler schrieb:


> edit: gerad entdeckt... bei cpu-z wird nen multi von 12 angezeigt.... im bios hab ich den jedoch auf 20 eingestellt... wie geht das denn?


Das machen die Stromsparmechanismen im Bios, z.B.
*Intel SpeedStep Tech:* ermöglicht es, den CPU-Multiplikator im laufenden Betrieb zu senken.
*C1E Support* : bedeutet, dass die Spannung des Prozessors gesenkt werden kann, ist zum übertakten  weniger geeignet.

Les dich noch mal in die Materie ein* [How-to] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking*


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Januar 2010)

^^ oh stimmt^^

das how to hab ich bereits gelesen und auch schon die wichtigsten sachen rausgeschrieben.
werd mal den bclk stabil halten und mal sehen was sich noch so machen lässt.


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Januar 2010)

So  also hab den BCLK nun auf 200 stabil und dder Multi steht zur Zeit bei 18.
Ram läuft auf 1600 mit 9-9-9-24. Hab mal versucht das XMP Profil zu aktivieren. 1600 8-8-8-24 da stürzt der rechner jedoch bei prime ab

werd es also erstmal so lassen und vielleicht später noch ein wenig am multiplikator spielen und die vcore erhöhen.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

Ihr kennt ja bestimmt das CPU Level-Up oder ? da hab ich eine frage: Wenn ich dort den 965 auswähle, macht das MB dann alles automatisch wie wenn ich den BCLK selber anhebe oder macht der irgendwas anderst ? Und ich hab ein 1600 mhz corsair ram aber im Bios wird nur 1333 angezeigt, wie kann ic hdas auch noch ändern ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ja bestimmt das CPU Level-Up oder ? da hab ich eine frage: Wenn ich dort den 965 auswähle, macht das MB dann alles automatisch wie wenn ich den BCLK selber anhebe oder macht der irgendwas anderst ? Und ich hab ein 1600 mhz corsair ram aber im Bios wird nur 1333 angezeigt, wie kann ic hdas auch noch ändern ?




Jup, das Level up erhöht den BCLK bis zu dem Takt der "simulierten" CPU.
Aber ich rate davon ab, da Wahnwitzige Spannungen eingestellt werden 

@Ram
Was zeigt den CPU-Z für einen takt an?


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

unter dem Button "Memory" :


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

775*2 sind ja 1550MHz, also passt das ja, der nächst höhere Teiler wäre wohl zu viel.


----------



## Nightcrawler (8. Januar 2010)

So Rechner läuft nun (Hab den jetzt 12 Stunden prime durchrennen lassen)

Ich hab nur eine Frage noch zum RAM. Ich bekomme den auf Teufel komm raus nicht in seinen Spezies laufen zulassen. Also 1600 CL8 ist nicht drin.
Zur Zeit sieht der Ram und die Timings so aus.

Mein Bruder meinte nun ich soll den Teiler mal auf 2T stellen....
Ich hab nur leider überhaupt keinen Plan wo ich das einstellen soll... dachte der Teiler stellt sich ein über den BCLK.... 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Sind die Timings eurer Meinung zu hoch?

LG


----------



## El_Lute (8. Januar 2010)

Auf deinem CPU-Z Screen haste doch die 1600, zwar mit CL9 aber is doch o.k. so?


Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Mein Bruder meinte nun ich soll den Teiler mal auf 2T stellen....


Meinte er wirklich Teiler oder doch eher Command Rate?


----------



## Nightcrawler (8. Januar 2010)

er meinte die Command Rate, sorry
gibts da irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## El_Lute (8. Januar 2010)

Mit 1T sollte der Speicherdurchsatz messbar besser sein, spüren wirst du das aber nicht.
Wenn dich der Hintergrund interessiert einfach googln.
Bei niedrigen Latenzen kommt der Speichercontoller manchmal nicht klar mit 1T. Dann hilft zur Stabilisierung manchmal die Command Rate auf 2T zu setzen.


----------



## Diplo (14. Januar 2010)

i7-920 d0 @ 3400mhz (als nächstes steht 3800-4000 an)
6gb ddr3 corsair domiantor 1600 cl8

hi all, 2 kurze fragen:


1.
ich hab den turbo modus sowie C1E deaktiviert, sollte ich CPU TURBO POWER LIMIT auch deaktivieren? mometan stehts auf AUTO.

2.
lohnt es sich bei den unten aufgeschriebenen kategorien irgendwas zu deaktivieren? mometan steht alles auf auto

SPREAD SPECTRUM AND CLOCK SKEW
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM
CPU CLOCK SKEW
IOH CLOCK SKEW


danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2010)

Den Turbo kannst du Problemlos mit benutzen. Dem steht nichts im Wege.


Du solltest zumindest CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM deaktivieren.
Die skews wären sehr zeit aufwändig und auch nicht ohne, davon solltest du wohl eher die Finger lassen.

MfG


----------



## McZonk (15. Januar 2010)

Diplo schrieb:


> 1.
> ich hab den turbo modus sowie C1E deaktiviert, sollte ich CPU TURBO POWER LIMIT auch deaktivieren? mometan stehts auf AUTO.





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Den Turbo kannst du Problemlos mit benutzen. Dem steht nichts im Wege.



Sicher?  Es geht hier um die Begrenzung der Leistungsaufnahme der CPU. Mit dieser Option auf enabled, geht der PC beim Überschreiten der (afair)  140 Watt einfach aus und die hats beim i7 schnell 

Setz die Option auf disabled um sicherzugehen, dass sie dich nicht bei weiteren OC-Versuchen behindert. Wenn du eine gute Kühlung hast, ist dies auch problemlos möglich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2010)

Aus eigener Erfahrung behindert der 20er Multi öfters bei mehreren CPUs, deswegen würde ich es auch mit dem Turbo probieren


----------



## Diplo (15. Januar 2010)

werds mal deaktivieren , und hoffen das ich mit 20x200 an mein ziel komme

btw: PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM kann ich dann auch deaktivieren oder?



danke


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung behindert der 20er Multi öfters bei mehreren CPUs, deswegen würde ich es auch mit dem Turbo probieren


Turbomodus =! CPU TURBO POWER LIMIT 
21er Multi vs. 140Watt Beschränkung (dachte ich zumindest...)


Diplo schrieb:


> btw: PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM kann ich dann auch deaktivieren oder?



Solltest du. Beim OC das Spread Spectrum immer disablen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Januar 2010)

Aso, wenn es nur um das limit geht ist das was anderes.
Ich hab schon länger mit keinem R2E mehr gearbeitet


----------



## Marvin82 (16. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist die TDP Begrenzung er sollte es ausschalten! (130Watt)
Spread Spectrum kann an oder aus das macht in den Regionen keinen Unterschied 
MfG Marvin


McZonk schrieb:


> Turbomodus =! CPU TURBO POWER LIMIT
> 21er Multi vs. 140Watt Beschränkung (dachte ich zumindest...)
> 
> 
> Solltest du. Beim OC das Spread Spectrum immer disablen.


----------



## Diplo (16. Januar 2010)

danke jungs  

edit: noch ne kleine frage, ist das nur einbildung oder fühlt sich windows mit sehr wenig vcore deutlich langsamer an ? (tippen etc, ganz kleine verzögerung) z.b wenn die cpu im idle ist und nur 0,944V anliegen.


----------



## Marvin82 (16. Januar 2010)

bei 0,944v arbeitest du mit der OffSet einstellung oder? 

Denke das liegt mehr an den Programmen im Hintergrund als an der VCore


----------



## Diplo (16. Januar 2010)

ich hab die defaults nochmal geladen weil ich was testen wollte. also mit den ganze stormspareinstellungen. in den letzten tagen als ich paar oc versuche getätigt habe war das alles aus (immer 1.2V im windows). und nun merk ich halt grade nen speed unterschied (beim tippen zb), kann aber auch sein das es nur einbildung ist.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Januar 2010)

Warum untervoltet das Board den QPI-Link so derbe ? 

Muss dem schon 1,2650V im BIOS geben, damit auch wirklich 1,20-1,22V anliegen,  BIOS ist V 1639. 


Mfg


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe leider ein ähnliches Problem wie Zero toxin. Ich habe ein Rampage II Gene mit 6GB G.skill Speicher ( extra Speicher ausgewählt aus der Liste des Herstellers, die als Kompatibel gelten). Wenn ich alle 3 Riegel wie vorgesehen einsetzte und den Pc starte, zeigt mir das Bios und Windows (W7 64bit) aber nur 4 GB an. Der Knüller ist aber, das CPU-Z mir 6 GB anzeigt, also schön brav 2gb pro slot. Das Bios ist auf den neuesten stand und V7 hat auch alle verfügbaren updates durch gejagt. 

Wo liegt der fehler, hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Warum untervoltet das Board den QPI-Link so derbe ?
> 
> Muss dem schon 1,2650V im BIOS geben, damit auch wirklich 1,20-1,22V anliegen,  BIOS ist V 1639.
> 
> ...


Das ist bei jedem Rampage so!
Und eigentlich normal wie bei dem VDropp der CPU
Wird halt nicht gern gesehen aber ich richte mich nur nach load Voltage das ist Ausschlag gebend




abgematzt schrieb:


> Ich habe leider ein ähnliches Problem wie Zero toxin. Ich habe ein Rampage II Gene mit 6GB Geil Speicher ( extra Speicher ausgewählt aus der Liste des Herstellers, die als Kompatibel gelten). Wenn ich alle 3 Riegel wie vorgesehen einsetzte und den Pc starte, zeigt mir das Bios und Windows (W7 64bit) aber nur 4 GB an. Der Knüller ist aber, das CPU-Z mir 6 GB anzeigt, also schön brav 2gb pro slot. Das Bios ist auf den neuesten stand und V7 hat auch alle verfügbaren updates durch gejagt.
> 
> Wo liegt der fehler, hat jemand eine Idee?



Der speicherkontroller ist überfordert!
Tausch die Riegel untereinander mal und wenn das nix hilft musst du die QPI anheben!


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

getauscht habe ich schon alle... aber qpi ? was ist das ? kannst du QPI mal auflösen, was das ohne abkürzung heist ?
 und in wie weit anheben?

Quick Patch Interconnect

hab ich auf Auto
habe alle durch probiert
"slow mode"
"4800"
"5xxx"
"6800"
immer noch 4 GB


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Mit QPI meine ich die dazugehörige Spannung auch bekannt als VTT (sorry blöd ausgedrückt, macht der Gewonheit)

Beim asus nennt sich die Spannung QPI/DRam Spannung !
Heb diese mal an


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

so, diese mal mit 1,5 und dann mit 1,6 V eingestellt ( auch noch mal Handbuch geguckt, was der Speicher haben darf). Wirkung:

4 GB


Und Bios steht auf Version 1033. Laut Asus Update ist dass das aktuellste.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Qpi/DRam spannung ist was anderes wie die VDimm
Die VDimm ist die Ramspannung die QPI/DRamm ist die Spannung für den Speicherkontroller!


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

So, hier nochmal ein Update: 
Es wird mir immer noch im Bios 4 GB Ram angezeigt, aber es gibt noch ein neueres Bios von ASUS. Hoffnungsvoll grad upgedatet und Wirkung: null. 4 GB. das gibts doch gar nicht. Und ich bin weiß Gott kein Laie, nur Core I7 und Triple Channel ist für mich ein neues Feature. Aber abgesehen von Spannung oder Unverträglichkeit: Was kann man ( außer falsche Bank bestücken) noch groß falsch machen, was die Ram Größe betrifft? Vor allen Dingen wenn man genau nach Handbuch die Ramriegel einkauft? 

Ich wiederhole mich leider... noch einer ne Idee?


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Welchen Ram hast du, und was für eine Cpu?
Lief auf dem Board schonmal Ram oder alles neu gekauft?


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

G.skill F3-10666 CL7T- 6GBPK Tripple Channel Kit ( 3x2)
Core I7 920 boxed
und wie gesagt, das Rampage II Gene mit Bios 1104 seit 20 minuten *ggg*

hmmm, traut sich keiner mehr *ggg*
Dann ist das wohl ein momentan noch nicht lösbares Problem und ich muss morgen mal ASUS kontaktieren.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade erst von Arbeit heimgekommen daher so späte Antwort
Also letzte möglichkeit, hast du einen CPU Kühler mit Backplatte drauf oder ori Boxed?
Ist deine CPU ein C0/C1 oder D0 ?


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

CPU ist Boxed, also orginal Lüfter. Stepping ist D0.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Gut dann bau ihn nochmal aus und schau ob alle Pins gerade sind, dann wieder einlegen und bissl hin her rucken und anschnallen! 
Dann mal schauen obs dann geht !
Manchmal haben nicht alle Pins Kontakt!
Wenn das auch nix hilft teste mal alle Riegel einzelnd in jedem Slott einer sollte dann in irgend einem nicht gehen!
Oder alle in einem nicht dann heist das RMA
So muss auf die Couch zur Regierung und zu meim kleinen bis morgen!


----------



## abgematzt (19. Januar 2010)

ok teste ich....

Cpu also raus.. und wieder rein, bischen hin und her bewegt, um zu gucken, das die Fassung richtig passt. den "wahnsinns" Kühler wieder drauf und los....


4 GB! grrrrrrr

Die Riegel sind schon mal getäuscht, weil einer vorher garnicht ging; jetzt gehen alle ( CPU-Z) aber das Bios und Windows pusten mir wieder was. 

Ich habe jetzt mal ins Handbuch nach alternativen geguckt und in abgleich mit der Warenbstand des Händlers mir anderen Speicher rausgesucht (  [FONT=&quot]6144MB Corsair PC3-10666 CL9 KIT XMS [/FONT] ), mal mein Händler angeschrieben und hoffe, das er Kulanz zeigt. Ich gebs erstmal auf mit G.Skill, zumindest für heute mal. 

berichte morgen weiter.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

Also du kannst mal die VDimm anheben auf 1,72V
Wenn es dann geht liegt es am Ram oder nen Subtiming
Bis morgen!


----------



## Diplo (21. Januar 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich den JMicron Controller deaktivieren? Benutze kein Raid und hab zZ nur 2 Sata Samsung F3 Platten angeschlossen. 


"detecting drives - done - no drives found" Kommt bei jedem Boot und nervt


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2010)

Ja kannst du
hab auch alles aus bringt 5sec weniger Boot Zeit


----------



## Niamne (21. Januar 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich die Ram Riegel auch in weiß und blau stecken? Oder sollte das nur in einer Farbe bleiben? Weil, wenn ich meinen CPU Lüfter drauf baue, dann blockiert der jeweils eine Farbe, weil die Dominator GT so hoch sind.


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2010)

Nein nur blaue slotts
Die weißen erst bei vollbestückung belegen 
Gruß Marvin


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2010)

Du kannst aber bei den gt's den Kamm oben abschrauben dann passt es


----------



## Diplo (21. Januar 2010)

Danke Marvin


----------



## kroebus (21. Januar 2010)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich die Ram Riegel auch in weiß und blau stecken? Oder sollte das nur in einer Farbe bleiben? Weil, wenn ich meinen CPU Lüfter drauf baue, dann blockiert der jeweils eine Farbe, weil die Dominator GT so hoch sind.


 
DAS Problem kenn ich...allerdings wegen Vollbestückung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste die Halteklammern kürzen und zurecht biegen, damit das passt . Jetzt berühren sich RAM und Lüfter zwar - aber SO geht's 

Was fürn Kühler verwendest du denn??


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2010)

Ne 285er von GW sehe ich da oder ?


----------



## kroebus (22. Januar 2010)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Ne 285er von GW sehe ich da oder ?


 
 

mein Schatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Januar 2010)

Feinet Dingen feinet Dingen
Ja und noch die gute 2GB 
Hab meine vor kurzem leider verkauft und ne ATI gekauft wegen DX11 aber im nachhinein Ärger ich mich schon !
Meine erste lief extrem gut 790Mhz 1800Mhz 1380Mhz meine zweite nicht mehr so aber noch gute 756 1650 1350


----------



## CrSt3r (22. Januar 2010)

Ich würde es nicht bereuen ... habe vor kurzem meine 2. GTX285 1GB auch verkauft ... läuft trotzdem noch alles anstandslos, was ICH persönlich spiele 

Warte jetzt aber gespannt auf die GF100-Karten. Mal schauen, was Nvidia da zusammengelötet hat


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Januar 2010)

Glaube bis jetzt noch nix, so lang das dauert! 
naja in der Zeit bis sie endlich da sind quäle ich noch bissl meine ATI


----------



## abgematzt (23. Januar 2010)

@Marvin:

So das Problem wurde beseitigt. Da bei der Core CPU der Speichercontroller ja mit der CPU verwaltet wird, habe ich da nochmal ganz genau hingeguckt. Und siehe da, der Fehler lag mal wieder 50 cm vor dem Bildschirm. Beim Einbau habe ich doch tatsächlich ein Beinchen des Sockels nicht erwischt ( filigraner Scheiß ist das ) und verbogen. Nach mühseliger Fummelei hab ich es wieder grade bekommen und frisch eingesetzt. Und siehe da, auf einmal stehen da 6 GB im Bios und im W7. 

Wie Intel auf diese total bescheuerte Idee kam, solche Sockel wieder zu verwenden, ist mir schleierhaft. 
Trotz Bärenleistung der Prozessoren rate ich jedem von den neuen Core Systemen von Intel ab, zumindest dann, wenn man diese selber montieren muss. Da kann man so schnell Mist machen und das ganze Board versauen. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die "alte" AMD Zeit, wo die DIE aus Keramik gern mal bei der Kühler Montage weg geknackt ist. War auch totaler Müll.

Trotzdem danke für den Rat von dir marvin, zumindest hast du mich immer weiter in Richtung Speichercontroller getrieben mit deinen Lösungsansätzen, also von daher war das nicht umsonst


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage: Lohnt es sich wirklich mal nen BIOS update drauf zu hauen oder ist das nicht so wichtig ? Den ich hab noch das vom release drauf.


----------



## El_Lute (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn du schon so fragst.
Hast du irgend welche Ansprüche warum sich ein Update lohnen sollte?
Was heißt denn bei dir "release"?


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

naja das erste bios eben was zum produktions beginn draufgehauen wurde. Und es gab ja mittlerer weile schon ne menge neue bios versionen. Ach und kann man dabei was kaputt machen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: Lohnt es sich wirklich mal nen BIOS update drauf zu hauen oder ist das nicht so wichtig ? Den ich hab noch das vom release drauf.




Sagen wir es so, gibt es keine Probleme, so gibt es keinen Grund für ein update.
Schau dir vielleicht mal die change logs an der neuen Versionen, brauchst du davon nichts, musst du auch nicht updaten.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Kann dabei was schief gehen ? Und gibt es lohnens werte neuerungen ?
Kann mir einer den link hier rein posten ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2010)

Solange während dem flashen nicht gerade der strom ausfällt, kann normal nichts schief gehen.

Die links zu den Bios Versionen & der allgemeinen Download page sind im startpost


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Oh..stimmt  Danke ! Muß man das dan auf ne DVD brennen ?


----------



## El_Lute (23. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> naja das erste bios eben was zum produktions beginn draufgehauen wurde.


Welches wäre?


LOGIC schrieb:


> Und es gab ja mittlerer weile schon ne menge neue bios versionen.


Die offiziellen Changelogs, also was verändert wurde, sind doch auf der ASUS Rampage II Seite zu erlesen. 
Wenn du kein Problem oder anderen Anspruch hast kannst du bei deiner "_unbekannten_" Biosversion bleiben.


LOGIC schrieb:


> Ach und kann man dabei was kaputt machen ?


Jedes Biosupdate ist gewissen Risiken behaftet. Im schlimmsten Fall geht gar nichts mehr.
Aber da das Board 2 gesockelte Bioschips hat und man zw. den Bioschips/Versionen umschalten kann ist das Risiko geringer.
Zum Anderen hat das Bios ein integriertes Flashprogramm (*EZ Flash 2*) was recht zuverlässig ist. 
Das geht super mit nem FAT 32 formatierten USB Stick.
Das wird alles im Handbuch beschrieben und sollte keine Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2010)

nope, musst du nicht, bei ASUS geht es auch wenn du das neue bios auf einen stick kopierst oder einfach auf c:/ ablegst.


----------



## Marvin82 (23. Januar 2010)

abgematzt schrieb:


> @Marvin:
> 
> So das Problem wurde beseitigt. Da bei der Core CPU der Speichercontroller ja mit der CPU verwaltet wird, habe ich da nochmal ganz genau hingeguckt. Und siehe da, der Fehler lag mal wieder 50 cm vor dem Bildschirm. Beim Einbau habe ich doch tatsächlich ein Beinchen des Sockels nicht erwischt ( filigraner Scheiß ist das ) und verbogen. Nach mühseliger Fummelei hab ich es wieder grade bekommen und frisch eingesetzt. Und siehe da, auf einmal stehen da 6 GB im Bios und im W7.
> 
> ...


Schön das es nu funzt 
Ich weis wo die Probleme beim Rampage liegen siehe Luxx Forum 
War mir als alles nix geholfen hat klaar das der Kontakt nicht 100% da ist , da bist du nicht der erste das ist öfters vorgekommen!
Naja nu kannst du ja loslegen
freut mich das ich helfen konnte 
Gruß Marvin




LOGIC schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: Lohnt es sich wirklich mal nen BIOS update drauf zu hauen oder ist das nicht so wichtig ? Den ich hab noch das vom release drauf.



Neue Bios beheben Fehler , Bugs und bringen meist mehr Performance und kompatiebilität der Komponenten mit
 allso kann man ruhig ab und zu updaten!


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Ok ich schau nacher was für ne versio nich überhaupt habe. Dann sehen wir mal weiter. Ach wo steht den die Bios version ?


----------



## Marvin82 (23. Januar 2010)

Im Bios unter Systemdaten oder ganz einfach im CPUz unter dem Reiter Mainboard!
Du kannst die neue Version (Neuste Is das 1704) ja auf den Zweiten Bios Baustein flashen und erstmal antesten!
Bei mir läuft es sehr gut aber gibt auch welche die mir gesagt haben bei denen läuft es bescheiden !


----------



## PixelSign (23. Januar 2010)

hi, gestern habe ich fürs gehäuse meinen be quiet silent wings lüfter geliefert bekommen. da es sich dabei um die pvm version handelt kann dieser mit einem 4pin stecker ans mobo angeschlossen werden. gibts beim r2e nur einen anschluss dafür, nämlich der, der eigentlich für den cpu lüfter vorgesehen ist  ? oder bin ich blind?


----------



## El_Lute (23. Januar 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> oder bin ich blind?


Nein biste nich.


----------



## gone4god (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle,

bin neu hier und will erst mal ein großes Lob an D!str(+)yer aussprechen für die vielen Fragen die er schon beantwortet hat 

nun zu meinem Sys

Intel Core i7 920 D0
ASUS Rampage II Extreme
OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit

und der übliche schnick schnack halt... hab die teile erst neu bekommen und eingebaut.. wollt dann gleich mal schlank loslegen und dann meldet mir dieser LCD-Poster vom RIIE CMOS ERROR. Ich im Internet nach ner Lösung gesucht...

da komm ich auf solche lösungswege wie

1. MB ist defekt zum Händler zurückschicken
2. MB ist nicht defekt einfach BIOS Update machen und cmos zurücksetzen
3. die MB Batterie ist leer bzw defekt, die austauschen...

ich mein Lösungsweg 2 und 3 ist ja nicht mit viel aufwand verbunden... aber meine frage ist, krieg ich den cmos error damit wirklich beseitigt?! Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Im Bios unter Systemdaten oder ganz einfach im CPUz unter dem Reiter Mainboard!
> Du kannst die neue Version (Neuste Is das 1704) ja auf den Zweiten Bios Baustein flashen und erstmal antesten!
> Bei mir läuft es sehr gut aber gibt auch welche die mir gesagt haben bei denen läuft es bescheiden !


 

So gerade geschaut und hab festgestellt das ich version 1001 habe.


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

Oje das ist ja die Erste ausgelieferte Version!
Da kannst du ruhig updaten! BIOS findest du auf der Asus HP


----------



## El_Lute (24. Januar 2010)

gone4god schrieb:


> wollt dann gleich mal schlank loslegen und dann meldet mir dieser LCD-Poster vom RIIE CMOS ERROR.


Und was passiert sonst noch, garnichts?
Versuch mal vom 2. Bios zu starten.


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

gone4god schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> bin neu hier und will erst mal ein großes Lob an D!str(+)yer aussprechen für die vielen Fragen die er schon beantwortet hat
> 
> ...



 Hi
also ich denke nicht das das Board defekt ist sondern gehe davon aus das es noch ein sehr altes Bios drauf hat und deinen D0 nicht erkennt!
Kannst mal testen die  Batterie raus zu nehmen für 15min und nen CMOS machen!
Hast du ein Kollegen mit einem alten C0/C1 i7 ?


----------



## gone4god (24. Januar 2010)

beim 2. bios passiert das selbe... hab auch noch nichts weiter auf dem rechner drauf.. nichmal windows installiert.. will erst diesen fehler beseitigt haben



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Hi
> also ich denke nicht das das Board defekt ist sondern gehe davon aus das es noch ein sehr altes Bios drauf hat und deinen D0 nicht erkennt!
> Kannst mal testen die  Batterie raus zu nehmen für 15min und nen CMOS machen!
> Hast du ein Kollegen mit einem alten C0/C1 i7 ?



hab leider keinen im kollegenkreis der nen alten i7 hat... ich versuch das mit 15 minuten mal und mach dann nen cmos


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

NE richtig dumme frage am rande... Muß ich nach dem Bios Update Windows neu drauf hauen ?


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

Ne brauchst du nicht du Updatest ja nur das Bios des Boards



gone4god schrieb:


> beim 2. bios passiert das selbe... hab auch noch nichts weiter auf dem rechner drauf.. nichmal windows installiert.. will erst diesen fehler beseitigt haben
> 
> 
> 
> hab leider keinen im kollegenkreis der nen alten i7 hat... ich versuch das mit 15 minuten mal und mach dann nen cmos


Und hat es was geholfen?


----------



## gone4god (24. Januar 2010)

nee hat nichts gebracht... ich glaub ich versuch ma das bios zu aktualisieren..


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Sind alle anderen versionen oder änderungen auch im neusten Update enthalten oder muß ich jedes einzel drauf hauen ? Und ich muß das nur runterladen und auf C:/ speichern ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2010)

@Marvin82

Benutze bitte die "editier" Funktion, doppelpost werden hier nicht gerne gesehen und das ist nicht der erste hier .... 



LOGIC schrieb:


> Sind alle anderen versionen oder änderungen auch im neusten Update enthalten oder muß ich jedes einzel drauf hauen ? Und ich muß das nur runterladen und auf C:/ speichern ?




Das neuste reicht, du musst nicht jedes drauf machen.


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sind alle anderen versionen oder änderungen auch im neusten Update enthalten oder muß ich jedes einzel drauf hauen ? Und ich muß das nur runterladen und auf C:/ speichern ?


Speicher es auf C dann entpacke es auf einen USB Stick und dann kannst du im Bios das EZ FLash nutzen und es von dem Stick aus Flashen
Du kannst es aber auch auf C entpacken und direckt von der Platte Flashen!


----------



## gone4god (24. Januar 2010)

ah ich hab den CMOS ERROR wegbekommen...

hab BIOS1 und BIOS2 auf die aktuelle version geupdatet dann den Jumper von BIOS MENU auf BIOS1 gesteckt, danach CMOS RESET gemacht und neu booten lassen, alle BIOS Einstellungen per Hand vorgenommen und dann liefs...


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

Na dann passt es doch!
Lag daran das das alte Bios den D0 nicht erkannt hat!
Viel Spaß mit dem Board


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Kann es nur besser werden mit Bios update ?  nur mal so ne frage am rande..


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Januar 2010)

Also bei deinem Bios ......... Jap


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Sind da so viele fehler drinne oder was ?


----------



## FlippY79 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander !!

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig ^^.
Habe mir die ASUS Rampage II Extreme gekauft. Dazu kommt ein Core i7 950.

Nun meine Frage: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher würdet Ihr empfehlen ??

Bei den technischen Daten der ASUS Rampage II Extreme sind mehrere Angaben für den RAM Contr. angegeben



> *Memory*
> 6 x  DIMM,  24  GB, DDR3  1600*/1800*/2000(O.C.)*/1333/1066  Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> Triple channel  memory architecture
> * Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
> **Due to Intel spec definition, DIMMs of DDR3-1333 or above are out of  spec. Please refer to ASUSTeK Computer or user manual for the Memory  QVL(Qualified Vendors List).


Im PC Games Hardware Magazien, kann man aus dem Einkaufsführer für den Core i7 950 entnehmen, dass der RAM-Contr. für die CPU DDR3-1066 beträgt.

Nun, auf was muss ich beim Kauf des Arbeitsspeichers achten ??
Möchte gern alle Speicherstände nutzen. 12GB


----------



## LOGIC (28. Januar 2010)

Der Corsair Dominator GT 1600 mhz ist sehr empfehlens wert. Denn kannste 6 x 2 GB verbauen. Auf emhr brauchste nicht achten. Du mußt halt auf DDR3 achten.


----------



## logintw (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mir diesen aufschlussreichen und informativen Thread mit freunde reigesaugt , und bin zu den entschluss gekommen das ich mir auch ein

ASUS Rampage II Extreme mit einen i7 920 / W3520 kaufen möchte , jetzt kommt meine Frage:

Lohnt es sich ein Intel Xenoen W3520 Processor (aufpreis von ca 30€) zu kaufen, da diese immer D0 und somit auch übertrackungsfreundiger(was ich auch vor habe) sind oder kann ich ganz in ruhe ein Core i7  920 nehmen? 

Wäre nur nicht so optimal wenn ich ein C0 erwische, wie stehen die chancen? Oder werden nur noch D0 produziert ?! 

(Vielleicht eine dumme Frage aber hab nix gefunden) 


Danke für Informative Antworten


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2010)

C0/C1 sind komplett vom Markt verschwunden und es gibt nur noch D0er. (Solltest du nicht gebraucht oder von einem dubiosen Händler, der dir uralten Kram verkauft, kaufen).


----------



## logintw (29. Januar 2010)

Danke für die fixe Antwort 


Edit:


Würde noch gern wissen, wie es mit aktuellen DDR3 Ram ausschaut,


ich würde gerne 6GB verweden, stimmen die "RAM LISTEN" noch? Oder zu welchen Ram kann ich greifen? 
(muss nich der beste sein, sollte jedoch einer sein, mit dem ich die CPU @4GHz laufen lassen kann) aber am falschen ende möchte ich auch nicht sparen 


Ideen?


----------



## dbpaule (1. Februar 2010)

Ich nutz zwar das Rampage II Gene, aber vllt. könnt ihr mir ja dennoch weiterhelfen. Ich hab beim CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss keinen Lüfter dran, weil ich ne Lüftersteuerung nutze. Beim Booten kommt immer diese nervige Meldung, dass es nen CPU-Fan-Error gibt. Ich hab zwar bereits eingestellt, dass das System einfach weiterbooten soll, aber es nervt dennoch. Gibts im Bios ne Einstellung, die das Überprüfen des CPU-Fans überspringt? Beim Rampage II Extreme hab ich das gleiche Problem gehabt. Aber das ist inzwischen stillgelegt, weils mir zu unpraktisch ist. Mikro-ATX ist mir zZ lieber.

LG, Paule


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2010)

Bios -> HWmonitor -> Bei den Drehzahlen den CPU-Fan auf _ignored_ setzen und freuen


----------



## dbpaule (1. Februar 2010)

Klasse! Dann spart sich mein Speaker jetzt zwei Piepser. Danke dafür.
Andere Frage: Hab öfter (fast immer) nen Bluescreen wenn ich meinen Rechner runterfahren will. Der macht dann innerhalb von 10sek. Speicherdumping und dann rebootet er. Kennt den Fehler jemand?

LG, Paule


----------



## FlippY79 (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich nochmal 

Habe mir diesen Arbeitsspeicher geholt, und wollte nochmal Gewissheit haben, ob der ok ist.

CPU----> Core i7 950

Kann ich den RAM ohne weiteres benutzen, oder muss ich auf i-was achten, sprich OC, was ich eig. nicht vorhatte. Oder Voltage ??

Oder um noch einfacher die Frage zu gestalten 
kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher einfach einbauen, ohne im BIOS was zu verändern ?? Einbauen und mim zocken loslegen ??


----------



## kroebus (21. Februar 2010)

Die passen und würden laufen - OHNE i-was im BIOS einstellen zu müssen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Februar 2010)

Jo die laufen Ohne Probleme...
Aber ich würde lieber Corsair Dominators kaufen.


----------



## kroebus (21. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Jo die laufen Ohne Probleme...
> Aber ich würde lieber Corsair Dominators kaufen.


 
auf jeden...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Gude Jungs,

hab da mal nen paar vorbeugende Frage:

Gibt es Probleme wenn man alle 6 Bänke nutzt? Die Frage beinhaltet auch DDR3 2000MHz Module.

Dann gibt es probleme mit einem Megahalems oder Mega Shadow wenn die erste Bank belegt ist? Sprich kann ich Bspweise den Frontlüfter nicht mehr drauf machen? Mein Kit wären die Corsair Dominator GT.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Februar 2010)

Bei vollbelegung gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme...
Entweder flacheren RAM kaufen oder du kannst den Frontlüfter nich mehr drauf machen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Bei den GTs kann man ja die obere Lammele abmachen. reicht das ?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ja dadurch dürfte der lüfter oben drauf passen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Dies müsste doch ab der 2ten Bank kein Problem mehr darstellen oder? Und wie sicher bist du in deiner Aussage Logic ^^


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe zwar nicht die Dominator GT aber die hier sind gleich hoch und dadurch kannste sehen das es passen müßte (bei meinem hat es genügend platzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank schonmal für das bild. So muss das ^^. Ist dein Kühler denn von der breite her fast identisch mit dem Megahalems/shadow ?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das weis ich jetzt nicht  hats du vll. ein bild ?

*Meiner:*

Abmessungen (BxHxT) (mm) 126 x 158 x 120

*Deiner:*

Abmessungen (BxHxT) (mm) 74 x 158.7 x 130


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Ne leider nicht, aber anhand deiner messdaten wird meiner ca. 5mm näher an die Rams kommen. Meinst du das bei dir noch 5mm platz dazwischen sind oder eher nicht?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Nein Höchstens 1 mm. Kannst du den lüfter nicht um 90° drehen ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Ne, wenn dann den Kühler, aber ich denke dann ist noch weniger Platz. Werde denke ich mal sowieso anfangs nur nen 6erkit drauf machen. Diese mache ich dann einfach in Bank Nr. 2/4/6 und dann kann ich ja auch mal selber testen obs geht und oder ob mit dem ersten Modul ohne Lammelen funzt. Aber schonmal vielen dank für deine nette hilfe. Wärst du eigentlich der Meinung Corsair GTs 1600ter oder 2000ner sind besser? Preisdifferenz 80 Euro. Wäre aber nicht so das Problem. Habe vor den i7 920 auf 4ghz zu haun.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe die 1600mhz'er und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe blos den fehler gemacht 6x1 gb zu kaufen. Deswegen werde ich diese verkaufen und 3x 2 gb kaufen aber dann gleich auf 12 gb aufstocken. Da kommt dann auch die frage ob 1600 oder 2000 mhz. Aber die 1600 mhz werden reichen  Was hast du für nen board ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Also noch habe ich nichts. Geplant ist wie man vieleicht aus meinen Fragen erahnen kann das selbe wie deins ^^ Also Asus Rampage 2 Extrem + Intel Core i7 920 (später Gulftown) und halt die Corsair Dominator GT (entweder 1600 oder 2000). Bei mir wirds Anfangs denke ich nicht für die 12gb reichen, hätte zwar die Kohle, aber ich will ja auch noch was essen ^^. Leider funktioniere ich noch nicht mit Strom ^^


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ok die frage mit welchem board war etwas dumm  Ist ja ein Sammelthread von einem board 
Ja aber dan dürfte doch trozdem platzt für dein CPU kühler sein. Meiner ist ein Quadrat, deiner ein rechteck. Zu dem Ram: 12 GB kosten bei 1600 mhz um die 400 €. Bei 2000 mhz startet es bei 470 € und das nur bei 6 GB !


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Ach Sonntags darf man Fragen was man will  

Zum Kühler, deiner ist inkl der Lüfter Quadratisch aber ohne doch eher Rechteckig. Denke meiner ist wesentlich länger wie auch aus deinen Abmessungen zu sehen, und wirkt so im ganzen schmaler was er aber nicht ist, leider 

Und wegen den Rams hätte ich schon gerne das beste vom besten, da ich lieber einmal richtig kaufen also öfter nach oder mehrmals falsch 

Sprich für mich stellt sich nur die Frage:

Die

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-16000U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-2000) (CMG6GX3M3A2000C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder die

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMG6GX3M3A1600C7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Und wiedermal hab ich beim flaschen händler geschaut = meiße preise -.- Und das mit meinem kühler. Ja er ist schon eher rechteckig als quadratisch  An deiner stelle würde ich zu den 2000 greifen. Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Okay nun steht es 2 : 1 für die 2000der  Ich schmeis dich mal in meine friendslist, da ich denke das wir in Zukunft fast identische Hardware haben und voneinander lernen könnten  Abgesehen davon biste ganz okay . Muss jetzt mal mein Bad putzen gehen. Muss mir endlich mal wieder was weibliches anschaffen das dies für mich erledigt  Aber dann kommt ja meist automatisch dieses gezicke etc mit


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ja kein problem  Schön das du dir ungefair das selbe system bauen wirst  Das hat ja auch ordentlich power . Naja seh es so...Wenn du was findest was nicht zickt  Ist es nicht weiblich


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Da hast wohl recht ^^ Wie schauts eigentlich bei dem Board mit der Wärmeleitpaste aus. Macht es Sinn diese zu wechseln? Hab noch genug Prolimatec PK-1 hier ^^. Und ist dies so einfach möglich?


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das habe ich persönlich noch nicht getestet. Werde es wohl auch nicht machen. Höchstens dann wenn ich mir ne wakü zulegen, denn dann kommt auch ne Board kühlung dazu  

Abschrauben könnte man es aber ich glaube die verwenden da Wärmeleitpads oder ?


----------



## kroebus (21. Februar 2010)

@oxoViperoxo
das Problem bei dieser Kombi, die auch hab sind die Lüfterklammern...

Habe auch 6x2GB auf dem R2E mit Megahalems verbaut und musste diese Klammern anpassen. Mit seitenschneider kürzen und dann zurecht biegen. Der Lüfter stößt zwar immer noch genau an den ersten Riegel an, übt aber keinen Druck aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

@ Logic: Werde es mal dann versuchen und mal schaun was so drunter ist. Beim Rampage Formula war da was ganz ganz komisches drunter. Ne art mix aus Pad und Paste der total verbacken war.  Mal sehen ob Asus auch kleinigkeiten mal verbessert hat. Aber Highend Pasten werden sicherlich nicht drunter sein. 

@Kroebus: Vielen dank für das Bild. Weis genau was du meinst und ich denke das bekomme ich auch hin. Musste bei meinem derzeitigen auch die Klammer mit einem Seitenschneider kürzen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das glaube ich auch das dort keine high-end pasta drunter ist ^^ Wenn ich auf die South und Northbridge temps schaue wird mir übel !!! 50° C !!! Das ist zu hart.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mal nen Striker 2 Board da waren 80° normal ^^ Denke deine 50° sind noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

ja aber das sieht immer so hoch aus wenn ich im Bios bin...Glaubst du es lohnen sich 12 GB ??


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, in Zukunft sicherlich, aber im moment wahrscheinlich nicht so. Bei mir spielt aber auch die optik eine große Rolle. Werde mir auch die Lammelen weiss färben/pulvern lassen, je nachdem welches Material sie sind. Würde an deiner stelle warten bis du mal was Geld zuviel hast und dann auf 12gb umrüsten. Eilen tut dies aber ganz bestimmt nicht. ^^


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das geld habe ich ^^ Weil ich mir ne neue graka rein knalle aber nicht weis welche...Warscheinlich die ASUS Matrix HD 5870 2GB und dazu dann eben die 12 gb ^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Also hätte ich das Geld würde ich es auch machen. Also von mir haste nen GO! ^^ Zur Graka würde ich warten bis diese OC 5870 kommen. Da gibts nen kleinen Bericht über in der neusten Ausgabe der PCGH. Die sollen dann richtig rocken.


----------



## kroebus (21. Februar 2010)

...die dann wieder nicht verfügbar sein werden 

Grrr ... wie ich das hasse. Erst wird man heiß gemacht und nachher ist nicht eine aufm Markt zu finden


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Ich warte auf eine Karte die wenn sie da ist viel zu teuer sein wird und auch nicht verfügbar. Das ist noch schlimmer ^^ (Fermi)


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Joa aber bis dahin ist schon ne HD 5890 OC mit 2 GB drausen !  Hoffentlich  Das wäre es doch oder ?? Wie viel power das hätte...Alter.


Auf die schei* Failmi warte ich auch -.-


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Februar 2010)

Okay in deinem Fall würde ich mich mit sicherheit ebenso entscheiden, aber ich hab ja noch ne 285 AMP! und da jetzt zwischenzeitlich zu switchen wäre nicht unbedingt das schlauste ^^


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Ja meine HD 3870 X2 ist auch nicht mehr das wahre !


----------



## Dawidhunter (8. März 2010)

kann ich die einstellungen bei meinem 920 von dir übernehmen? Oder sollte ich auf i.was achten beim übertakten?


----------



## LOGIC (8. März 2010)

Dawidhunter schrieb:


> kann ich die einstellungen bei meinem 920 von dir übernehmen? Oder sollte ich auf i.was achten beim übertakten?


 

Von mir ?! Du musst einfach nur den BLCK anheben wie z.b. 160 (160 x 21 = 3360) 

3360 mhz.

Fertig


----------



## Dawidhunter (8. März 2010)

und wie ist das dann mit dem Strom? Also sorry wenn ich hier so durcheinander frage und gleich alle mit googlen kommen aber ich rede darüber lieber als das von anderen zu lesen, dann wird das einem schneller klar ^^

EDIT: Mit Strom mein ich die Spannung am CPU usw...


----------



## LOGIC (8. März 2010)

Naja hier geht es eigentlich um das MoBo und nciht ums OC....

Wende dich mal an den [How-to] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Thread. Dort wird dir geholfen !


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (11. März 2010)

Meine Daten sind:
Ratio Setting 21
CPU Turbo Power Limit deakt.
BCLK: 180
PCIE: 100
DRAM: Auto
UCLK: Auto
QPI: Auto
Hab alles außer 
IOH Voltage 1.11
IOH PCIE 1.51
ICH VOlltage 1.11
ICH PCIE Voltage 1.511
DRAM Bus VOltage 1.65

Wenn ich nicht auf AUTO Stelle startet er nicht!


Und zwar hatte mein System vor dem BIOS-Update auf 4200 Mhz, und nach dem Update konnte ich dass System mit den alten Seetings nicht mehr starten?
Warum geht des nicht?

Und wie bekomme ich es wieder auf 4,2 Ghz


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

Du hast 1704 drauf ?!


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (11. März 2010)

ne 1802 des aktuelle!


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

Oh da gibt es ja schon ein neues ?  welche version hattest du davor ?


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (11. März 2010)

ja hatte das 16..


----------



## BobbyVinton1986 (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen hätte gerne mal gewusst ob  man die aktuellste BIOS-Version von 1802 wieder auf 1639 reupdaten kann?


----------



## LOGIC (13. März 2010)

Ja ich glaube ?! Weil es ja einfach überschrieben wird oder täusche ich mich ?!


----------



## Holdrio (13. März 2010)

LöL seid ihr alle aktuell, ich hab noch 1504! 
Aber für sowas hat das Board ja 2 Bioschips, wo ist denn das Problem?
Neue macht man sich auf den zweiten und wenn was nicht läuft wechselt man wieder zum ersten rüber mit dem bisherigen drauf.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. März 2010)

Falsches Thema für diesen Thread. Wenn du wert auf die Meinung derer hier schon geposteten Personen legst, mach einen Thread in dem richtigen Forum auf und verlinke es hier.


----------



## XXXilefXXX (21. April 2010)

ich brauche Hilfe!

Mein ram(corsair xms3 ddr3 1600mhz 12gb) läuft nur auf 1066mhz!

hab eine email an die firma ,die meinen computer zusammengebaut hat,geschrieben:

die sagen,das der takt nicht höher geht wegen den speicherkonztelationen oder so!

hilfe!


----------



## Marvin82 (24. April 2010)

Wie läuft der Rest? original oder OC


----------



## XXXilefXXX (26. April 2010)

original,aber hab jetzt anders bios profil,läuft auf 1600 mhz,scheis firma^^


----------



## Marvin82 (27. April 2010)

Gut dann passt das ja jetzt


----------



## TurboMichel (2. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen!!!   ich hab auch ein problem mit meinem rampage2 extrem und nem 920d0 mit de gskill tridend 2000mhz 6gb riegeln

ich fahr 20x200 ohne ht und c1e, tm´s und den andern misst! jetzt hab ich mir kürzlich den gskill 6gb kit mit 2000mhz zugelegt(G.SKILL-Products) 
davor waren ozc platinum drinne mit 1600mhz 

jetzt hab ich wirklich schon alles probiert mit spannungen eza bclk 191x21 und und und......auf 1600mhz 676 18 laufen sie wunderbar alles tiptop........aber warum bekomm ich sie net mit 2000mhz zum rennen???? hab echt schon fast alles porbiert....xmp profil alles....aber wenn er mal überhaupt bootet schmirt er nach ca 1min grad ab........hatt vieleicht einer ne idee??? oder kennt den speicher zufällig und könnt mir da die werte geben???? ich verzweifel bald....hätt ich nur die corsair´s genommen........bin so gespannt ob einer auch die parung er komponenten hat und das problem gemeistert hat!!
aufjedenfall freu ich mich über jeden tip von euch!!!!!
wünsch euch was!! greetz michi


----------



## Matador (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wer weiß, wo die Temperatursensorkabel (die flachen Enden natürlich) hingehören? Muß ich die an den zu überwachenden Teilen festkleben/einklemmen oder was?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2010)

TurboMichel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!!!   ich hab auch ein problem mit meinem rampage2 extrem und nem 920d0 mit de gskill tridend 2000mhz 6gb riegeln
> 
> ich fahr 20x200 ohne ht und c1e, tm´s und den andern misst! jetzt hab ich mir kürzlich den gskill 6gb kit mit 2000mhz zugelegt(G.SKILL-Products)
> davor waren ozc platinum drinne mit 1600mhz
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht das deine CPU keine 4GHz Uncore Frequenz mit machen könnte ?
Wie viel QPI/DRam Voltage benutzt du?

p.s. das RAM "update" war jetzt auch nicht so sinnvoll 




Matador schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer weiß, wo die Temperatursensorkabel (die flachen Enden natürlich) hingehören? Muß ich die an den zu überwachenden Teilen festkleben/einklemmen oder was?




Ich werf mal Handbuch in den Raum.
Dort steht es ganz sicher drin 

Ich bin eigentlich recht sicher das es unten bei den USB Anschlüssen war.


----------



## Matador (2. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht das deine CPU keine 4GHz Uncore Frequenz mit machen könnte ?
> Wie viel QPI/DRam Voltage benutzt du?
> 
> p.s. das RAM "update" war jetzt auch nicht so sinnvoll
> ...


 

Handbuch, S. 2-36, Ziff. 8:
.....Verbinden Sie die Enden der Temperatursensorkabel mit diesen Anschlüssen und den Geräten, deren Temperaturen überwacht werden sollen, etc. Genau das wollte ich wissen!


----------



## Matador (2. Mai 2010)

Handbuch, S. 2-36, Ziff. 8:

.....Verbinden Sie die Enden der Temperatursensorkabel mit diesen Anschlüssen und den Geräten, deren Temperaturen überwacht werden sollen, etc. Genau das wollte ich wissen!


----------



## kroebus (3. Mai 2010)

WAS du überwachen willst, ist dir überlassen.

Klemm oder kleb sie dahin wo du Temperaturen auslesen/überwachen willst. Da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## TurboMichel (3. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht das deine CPU keine 4GHz Uncore Frequenz mit machen könnte ?
> Wie viel QPI/DRam Voltage benutzt du?
> 
> hey hallo.......
> ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2010)

Teste einfach mal, mit sicheren RAM settings (1600 CL9 oder, iwas was auf jeden Fall stabil ist), ob 4GHz Uncore stabil sind.


----------



## TurboMichel (3. Mai 2010)

....salli^^
auf 1600ram bekomm ich das schon hin!!! zumindest zum laufen 

aber mit nem 2000er ram takt geht er net zum starten egal was ich einstell......netmol das xps profil oder wie das heißt starte mit 1,67vram und 1,40...1,50....qpi!!bla bla bla....sind gennerell leine 20x200 und 2000ddr setings mit nem 920d0 möglich oder an was liegts genau??? rampage3 corsair2000 xeon cpu???
mfg michi


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2010)

Es geht darum explizit das der Uncore 4000MHz läuft, alles andere ist latte!

Teste mal nur das!


----------



## TurboMichel (4. Mai 2010)

also 4000mhz uncore bekomm ich zum laufen mit 20x200 1600ddr?????
dann müßt das ja eingentlich funzen mit ddr2000........hey leg so ein scheiß
glaubst das rampage3 is besser was so extrem werte angehen???
danke mfg michi


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das du *Un*core mit CPUtakt verwechselst.
Mach mal einen Screen wo 4GHz *Uncore, nicht CPUtakt* stabil durch prime laufen.

Der uncoretakt ist bei CPU-Z im Reiter Memory zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn das nämlich stabil läuft, muss DDR3-2000 auch laufen. Aber einen Uncore von 4000GHz machen bei weitem nicht alle Core i7!


----------



## TurboMichel (4. Mai 2010)

file:///C:/Users/TurboMichel/Desktop/920.jpg
aber stabiel läuft nix  egal wie ich dreh noch durch mit dem rotz

wie kann ich den nen bild einfügen hier???

oder gib mir deine email dann schick ich dirs


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal langsam. Hier im Forum gibt es einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button, kein Grund gleich Multipostings abzusetzen.

Wie man Bilder hochläd erfährst du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier, hab da ein oc Problem, und zwar Versuch ich mein i7 (920) zu oc. aber bis jetz erfolglos da es immer wieder abstürzt, kann mir jemand bei mein Problem helfen? wäre nett!


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, und willkommen im Forum,

das How To zum Thema Overclocking deines i7 wird dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen, bei Fragen helfen dir die User natürlich gerne weiter.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## Matador (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
mal ein paar Fragen:
1. Wenn ich den _FAN RPM_-Stecker vom Netzteil (Enermax 85+) mit dem Board _(PWR_FAN)_ verbinde, zeigt mir das Programm ASUS Probe II unter _PWR_FAN_ "0 bzw. N/A" an. Im BIOS ist unter _POWER-FAN-Control > Duty Mode _eingestellt. Alle anderen Anzeigen sind bis jetzt ok.
2. Die Chassis-Fananzeigen von meinem HAF 932,_ CHA_FAN 1/2/3_ (Front, Seite + Heck) bewegen sich alle zw. ca. 470 + 520 RPM und sind orange, dh. zu langsam?
3. Im Leerlauf (nur Startbildschirm von Win 7) zeigt die SB 40 + und die NB 45 Grad an??
Ist es empfehlenswert, eine Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen, bzw. welche wäre dann geeignet? 


Ich bin noch am Zusammenbauen; es fehlt noch einiges aktuelles.

Schon mal *Danke* für Eure Antworten!


----------



## bernahrd.peter (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier im forum...

Bräuchte eine hilfe, und zwar mit der bios einstelung im rampage ii extreme (signatur) mein ram läuft nur mit 1066 im automatic. Und algemein, welche einstellung im bios gemacht werden müssen. Mache im moment kein oc. "noch keinen schimmer". Wenn ich ein paar fotos von der bios einstellung an mein e-mail bekommen würde, wäre das ja super.
Hoffe euch nicht im tema gstört zu haben.
Danke im voraus für jede hilfe...


----------



## kL| (3. Juli 2010)

Frage zu Bios Update.

Ich hab schon seit einiger Zeit ein R2E und will damit dieses Jahr irgendwann nen i7 980X oder 970X betreiben. Die Biosversion kenn ich nicht und ich habe auch keine andere i7 CPU zum updaten. Läuft das Board auch mit den neuen CPUs wenigstens soweit, dass ich das Bios updaten kann? Oder kann man das Bios bei dem Board auch ohne CPU updaten?


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du noch version V1000 hast wie ich früher kannste es glaub knicken und musst updaten. Kann aber auch sein das es Läuft ?! Aber ich würde trozdem mal updaten aber erst wenn die CPU wirklich nicht Läuft.


----------



## Holdrio (4. Juli 2010)

Das kaum, mein letzten September gekauftes REII hatte schon 1406 drauf vom Juni 09.
Der 980X wird offiziell erst ab neustem 1802 unterstützt.
Das ist aber schon vom Februar und mit Glück sogar schon drauf vielleicht je nach Kaufdatum.

Aber wie kommt man überhaupt dazu Boards dieser Preisklasse ohne CPU zu kaufen und dann erstmal im Schrank zu versenken, auch mal lustig.


----------



## kL| (5. Juli 2010)

Haja. Das Geld war Schuld.  Hatte nicht mehr genug für die CPU übrig. Gekauft hab ichs schon im Mai 09. Auf dem Board steht REV. 2.01G. Aber ich hab Bioschips mit dem aktuellen Bios im Inet gesehen. Wäre das eine Möglichkeit einen oder beide einfach auszutauschen?


----------



## Diplo (8. Juli 2010)

Moin, kurze Frage: Hab mir nun Creative Fatal1ty Soundkarte geholt, sollte ich im Bios nun "High Definition Audio" deaktivieren? Ist das nicht ne Onboardsound funktion in kombination mit der beigelegten X-Fi Supreme?




Danke.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juli 2010)

Ich will demnächst das BS neu installieren und will dann ein aktuellen chipsatz treiber drauf hauen. Jetzt kommt mir die frage ob ich überhaupt ein aktuellen brauche oder ob ich den von der Treiber CD nehmen kann ? Und wenn er doch aktuell sein sollte wo bekomm ich den richtigen her ?


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Juli 2010)

Oder vielleicht einfach auf der Main im Downloadbereich gucken...

Intel Chipsatz-Treiber 9.1.2.1007 zum Download freigegeben - intel, chipsatz

Selbstständigkeit FTW!!!


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juli 2010)

Ja bei google hab ich das ja auch eingegeben...doch ich weis ja nicht welchen ich nehmen muss ^^ 

Aber nun weis ich es ja ! Danke.


----------



## Bobbyvinton (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen habe folgendes Problem,

Board ging wunderbar. 
Auf einmal als ich wieder startet wollte startet er aber es tut sich nichts aufm DISPLAY erscheint nur die ZEIT kein LOCKED.
Und es leuchtet nur die BIOS LED. Habe auch schon versucht mitm BIOS2 oder BIOS1 zu starten, aber es leuchtet nur die BIOS LED und es geht nichts weiter. 
An den KOmponenten kann es ja nicht liegen da er davor wunderbar funktioniert hat. UNd wenn die BIOS LED leuchtet, schaltet er sich nach 5 sec. ab und startet wieder neu. Aber passiert danach immer noch nichts.

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen ????


Vielen Dank


----------



## hammer (29. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen.
ich habe da fragen an die profis hier , leider bin ich nicht so fix damit.
ich habe mir das board ASUS Rampage III Extreme gekauft mit die cpu I7 960 meine frage ist welsche speicher kann ich da am besten kaufen!! meine grafikkarte ist eine GF GT220-1G DDR3 M12 ist die ok!!! mein netzteil ist enermax 460W mein kuhler Original Intel i7 980XE SECHSKERN Boxed Kühler für Sockel 1366 ist ok !!!.

ich hoffe auf gute antwort...
danke an euch..

gruss aus aachen.

pit


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2010)

hammer schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> ich habe da fragen an die profis hier , leider bin ich nicht so fix damit.
> ich habe mir das board ASUS Rampage III Extreme gekauft mit die cpu I7 960 meine frage ist welsche speicher kann ich da am besten kaufen!! meine grafikkarte ist eine GF GT220-1G DDR3 M12 ist die ok!!! mein netzteil ist enermax 460W mein kuhler Original Intel i7 980XE SECHSKERN Boxed Kühler für Sockel 1366 ist ok !!!.
> 
> ...




Hey,
grüße ins schöne Aachen aus dem schönen Düren 

Wo fange ich an?

Erst mal ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, hier ist der Rampage *II* sammelthread und nicht Rampage *III*.

Zum Speicher, gibts da einen Preisrahmen?
Was machst du mit dem Rechner? Zocken, Bild-, Videobearbeitung!?

Grafikkarte ist absolut nicht passend zu dem System wenn du damit Spielen willst.

Netzteil, welches genau? 460W könnten was knapp bemessen sein.
CPU-Kühler wird seine Arbeit machen, aber die beste Wahl war es sicher nicht.

MfG
D!


----------



## hammer (29. Juli 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
da ist der mann dem ich brauche hallo erst mal , richtig meine ich auch ASUS Rampage II Extreme .
da fange ich mal an ja mit dem netzteil ist ein enermax 465W model EG- AX VE G. speicher habe ich mir so gedacht 6GB- OCZ 1600 PC3 12800 oder 1800 PC3 14400 mit die grafikkarte hier und da mal was mit spielen und bild videobearbeitung und mit dem kühler denke ich mal würde gehen !! 

die speicher sind nicht grade sehr billig wo ich bedenken habe ist mit der einstellung und zusammen bauen da brauche ich schon hilfe wird nicht einfach sein .

Zu grafikkarte welsche ist da so ziemlich gut sollte nicht sehr teuer sein dann die speicher die schnell sein sollen und lange leben sollen netzteil naja wüede ja gehen !!! du kannst mich bestimmt helfen da würde ich mich freuen danke.

Bei ebay gefunden  4.096MB für 103€
Speichermodul Xtreem Low Voltage DDR3-1600MHz 2x2GB 1.65V PC3-12800 CL-8

gruss peter


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2010)

OK, für Bild- und Videobearbeitung ist Die GraKa in Ordnung. Gelegentlich was spielen ist auch drin, wenn man nicht zu viel erwartet.
Wenns bei der GraKa bleibt, reicht auch das Netzteil aus, aber ich denke das du bei einem eventuellen Grafikkarten update auch das Netzteil tauschen müsstest, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle^^



> Speichermodul Xtreem Low Voltage DDR3-1600MHz 2x2GB 1.65V PC3-12800 CL-8



Das sind nur 4GB...
Nim lieber die "6GB- OCZ 1600 PC3 12800".
Die sind in Ordnung. DDR3-1600 reicht dicke aus, aber die 6GB sollten es schon sein um den Trippelchannel von dem i7 zu bedienen.


----------



## hammer (29. Juli 2010)

ja das denke ich auch das später das netzteil drann glauben muss und die grafikkarte auch .

Mit dem speicher ist das schon gut so sollten auch shnell sein !!!.

Was kannst du mir da vorschlagen mit die grafikkarte !!!! wie gesagt sollte auch nicht so teuer sein.

Alles andere besorge ich mir noch, dann kommt das netzte problem mit einstellung am board damit alles gut leuft und vielleicht auch ein update zu machen am board das kann ich nicht.

peter


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2010)

Kommt natürlich auf das Budget an.
Im Moment bittet die GTX 460 1GB das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. (~200€)
Wenns weniger sein soll, dann vielleicht eine HD5770 (ab 120€). weniger sollte es nicht sein, dann kannst du bei der GT220 bleiben.

Nach oben gibts natürlich keine grenzen^^


----------



## hammer (29. Juli 2010)

hallo D!str(+)yer...

Ich habe mal gesucht nach die grafikkarten die HD5770 karten liegen bei 145€ die GFX 460 liegen um die 240€. mit dem speicher komme ich noch nicht so richtig zurecht der corsair dominator cl8 8-8-8-24 sagt mir nix die zahlen oder der kingston hyper xt1 cl9 9-9-9-27 was sagen die zahlen mir!!!!

lg peter

  6GB  corsair dominator cl8 8-8-8-24 liegen bei 168€ 

  6GB       kingston hyper xt1 cl9 9-9-9-27 liegen bei 161,65€

Der preis ist so weit ok ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2010)

CL bei den Rams sind die Latenzen.
Jede Zahl jetzt genau zu erklären würde zu weit führen, aber wie das bei Latenzen (Verzögerungen ) so ist, um so kleiner umso besser 
Der unterschied zwischen CL8 und CL9 RAMs ist jetzt aber nicht sehr dramatisch.

GTX 460 1GB für 200€
HD 5770 für 113€


----------



## hammer (1. August 2010)

hallo D!str(+)yer...

So ich habe da was gefunden die HD grafikkarte gibt es mit 512 und 1 GB.......

Ich werde mir die kaufen HD 5770 ATI 1 GB - GDDR5 SDRAM & 850 MHz ist bestimmt nicht schlecht oder kosten punkt 160€ ist viel holz !!!!!!!!!!!

Wo muss ich drauf achten auf die Mhz zahlen beim die karte !!!! danke 

lg peter


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2010)

Ich glaub du hättest besser einen Kaufberatungsthread aufgemacht 

Schau doch mal in die Monatlichen Kauftipps der PCGH


----------



## shoon (4. August 2010)

Bobbyvinton schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen habe folgendes Problem,
> 
> Board ging wunderbar.
> Auf einmal als ich wieder startet wollte startet er aber es tut sich nichts aufm DISPLAY erscheint nur die ZEIT kein LOCKED.
> ...



Konntest du dein Problem lösen? Hab nämlich auch das Probem, dass nur die BIOS LED und HD LED leuchtet und der Pc startet nicht...

mfg shoon


----------



## n!ke^ (9. August 2010)

Hachja,

das Problem kenne ich zu gut .

Ihr müsst nur euer Bios resetten (hinten an der Blende den Knopf drücken, ca.1-2 Sekunden gedrückt halten).

Danach müsst ihr euer Bios einstellen, falls ihr was verändert habt wie zB. Takt oder so... 

Ansonsten einfach so lassen, warum dieser Fehler auftritt ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß


----------



## Spiff (22. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab ein Rampage II E. Gestern habe ich mal meinen PC komplett vom Strom gezogen und ein paar Kabel umverlegt. Also ich den Pc wieder einschaltet wollte, hat sich zwar alles eingeschaltet es kommt aber kein Bild. Hab dann mal den LCD Poster hervorgeholt. Auf dem steht Welcome-->Locked und fertig. Weiter geht er nicht.

Hatte den Prozzesor zuvor übertaktet. Kann das daran liegen?

Versucht habe ich schon mit den anderen Bios aufzustarten, mit weniger Ram, Batterie rausgenommen, Bios resetet, mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.

Mein System : i920, Mushkin Redline 1600er Cl 6-6-6-18 6x2 GB, 4890er 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## ShockTheRock (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo. Ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Rechner.
Die Probleme sehen so aus, das mein Rechner sehr häufig abstürzt. Bei Spielen fängt es erst an permanent zu ruckeln bis hin zum Absturz (Bluescreen)
Da steht einmal: Memory_Management; internal_Power_error;Bad_pool_caller.
Meinen RAM habe ich mit Memtest getestet und keine Fehler festgestellt. Mein Board habe ich austauschen lassen und das Problem besteht immer noch. Hat jemand erfahrung woran es liegen kann?

ASUS Rampage Gene 2
Gainward GTX 460
Pentium i7 950
OCZ3P1333LV6GK
Samsung SP2504C


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

willkommen im Forum.

Was für ein NT nutzt du eigentlich. Das Problem hört sich sehr merkwürdig an. Ich hab das gleiche Board mit einem i7 920. Vielleicht wird auch CPU oder GPU zu heiß und takten sich runter. Das könnte das Ruckeln erklären. Daraufhin könnte ich mir einen Absturz durchaus vorstellen.

LG, Paule


----------



## ShockTheRock (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Proplem aüssert sich auch so, das ich tripple Channel drin habe und nach dem Absturz nur noch 4 Gb angezeigt werden und das System dann läuft. Nach dem neustart werden dann wieder mal wahlweise 4 bzw. 6 Gb angezeigt. Einmal wurde nur noch 2 Gb angezeigt. Temperaturen sind bei CPU und GPU normal. ca 40 Grad. Habe ein Mugen rev. b
Nt: Enermax Liberty 500 watt

Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## dbpaule (6. Oktober 2010)

Liegts dann evtl. am RAM? Auch wenn diverse Progs keine Fehler anzeigen, würde ich dennoch mal probeweise andere Riegel probieren. Hast du übertaktet?

LG, Paule


----------



## ShockTheRock (6. Oktober 2010)

Nein. Ich habe nicht übertaktet. Das System ist ca. 3 Wochen alt. Seid dem nur Abstürze. Ich versuche den RAM um zutauschen.


----------



## QZA (18. Oktober 2010)

hey leutz,
kurze frage war grad verzweifelt auf der suche nach der Wake On LAN funktion im BIOS aber i-wie übersehen bzw. net gefunden könnt ihr mir evtl. weiter helfen und sagn wo ich des finde?!

Gruß


----------



## phr00ta (13. November 2010)

hi leute,

ich suche derzeit nach einem thread, den ich schonmal hier im pcgh forum gefunden habe. thema dessen sind die optimalen bios settings für das R2E, ohne übertakten zu wollen.


----------



## VultuReRoN (14. November 2010)

sr falscher topic


----------



## LeO (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo leute 

hab ein Rampage 2 Extreme und 6 gb ddr 3 1600 von corsair aber die Speicher laufen nur auf 1333 das ist auch so ok nur es geht mir mehr darum es werden nur 4 GB erkannt statt 6gb,beim Neustart und im bios zeigt er auch 4 gig an,an was kann es liegen ???
Habe auch andere speicher getestet,geht auch nicht.


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es im cpuz aus ?
Zeigt er 6Gb an oder auch nur 4gb ?


----------



## LeO (3. Januar 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im cpuz aus ?
> Zeigt er 6Gb an oder auch nur 4gb ?


 
Cpuz zeigt 6 GB.
Windows und Bios zeigt 4088 MB.
Windows 7 X64
slot A1 und B1 funz nicht rest ist in ordnung.


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

Die Riegel müssen in die blauen slots 
Stecken nicht 3 in den blauen sondern 2 und einer in den weisen hast du kein triplechanel und somit keine 6GB zur Verfügung!
Also 3 in die blauen und die weisen erst bestücken wenn die blauen voll aber auch nur komplett also 3


----------



## LeO (3. Januar 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Die Riegel müssen in die blauen slots
> Stecken nicht 3 in den blauen sondern 2 und einer in den weisen hast du kein triplechanel und somit keine 6GB zur Verfügung!
> Also 3 in die blauen und die weisen erst bestücken wenn die blauen voll aber auch nur komplett also 3



riegel sind in die blauen slot gesteckt.
habe auch mit 6 riegel getestet(12 GB)
und auch eenzeln getestet,erste blaue slot funz nicht.


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2011)

Dann erhöhe mal die QPI Voltage 
Wenn das nicht hilft CPU raus und wieder rein, falls du einen Kühler mit Backplatte nutzt schraub die mal estwas locker da diese meistens beim RIIE den Sockel verbiegen.
Wenn das nix hilft dann ein fall für RMA aber Teste erstmal!
mfg


----------



## LeO (4. Januar 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Dann erhöhe mal die QPI Voltage
> Wenn das nicht hilft CPU raus und wieder rein, falls du einen Kühler mit Backplatte nutzt schraub die mal estwas locker da diese meistens beim RIIE den Sockel verbiegen.
> Wenn das nix hilft dann ein fall für RMA aber Teste erstmal!
> mfg



Habe alles getestet.keine chance.
zum glück habe noch 3 monat rest garantie.


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Januar 2011)

Gut dann in RMA schicken
Hat was mit der qpi Einheit zu tun, die stecken eine neue ein und schicken es dir zurück.
Mfg


----------



## LeO (4. Januar 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Gut dann in RMA schicken
> Hat was mit der qpi Einheit zu tun, die stecken eine neue ein und schicken es dir zurück.
> Mfg


ist reperatur möglich? will ich lieber neu mb


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Januar 2011)

Neues wirst du eh keins bekommen , eher ein refresh Board 
Du kannst mal an der qpi Einheit wackeln und sie mal fest aufs Board drücken
Ist unter dem Ding was leuchtet


----------



## LeO (4. Januar 2011)

habe heute RMA geschickt.Händler meint,so 2 wochen soll dauern biss zürück kommt.


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Januar 2011)

Egal , Hauptsache gibt nen neues


----------



## LeO (8. Januar 2011)

Wir haben die Ware daher ohne Anerkennung
einer Rechtspflicht zur
Prüfung der Garantieansprüche zum
Lieferanten / Hersteller aus Kulanz
weitergeleitet. 

wie lange dauert biss mb zürück kommt?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Januar 2011)

Mmhh denke so 3-7Wochen je nach dem wie asus ausgelasstet und bzw ob asus den Fehler reproduzieren kann.


----------



## LeO (8. Januar 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Mmhh denke so 3-7Wochen je nach dem wie asus ausgelasstet und bzw ob asus den Fehler reproduzieren kann.



Mhh , ich denke werde ich mir ine ersatz besorgen, das ist lange zeit.


----------



## AeroX (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo hab hier ein kleines Problem:
Hab gestern das board inkl i7 920 zusammengebaut und suche seitdem nach treiber für die die soundkarte. Den der ton geht nach knapp 15mins wieder aus und das nervt. 
hab die von der Asus page schon probiert dann kommt aber eine fehlermeldung das die unterstützte hardware nicht im pc ist. Gibts da noch wo treiber dafür?
wäre über jede hilfe dankbar!!!
dankeee mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (16. Januar 2011)

Win 7?


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2011)

Ja habe Win 7 professional drauf. 32bit.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. Januar 2011)

Jo das ist nervig mit Win 7
Weis die Reinfolge nicht mehr genau , aber geht nur in einer Richtung zu installieren, das es geht.
Du musst erst glaube den treiber drauf machen und dann das Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility oder wie gesagt umgedreht
Nach jeder installation neu starten!!!
Ich muss da mal nen kollegen fragen, bei mir schon so lange her.


----------



## AeroX (18. Januar 2011)

Ja wäre schon wenn du  mir das nochmal genauer erklären würdest 
Am besten noch einen Downloadlink dabei 
mfg


----------



## Integral (25. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig und hier kann mir geholfen werden.^^

Also ich habe mein PC im Sommer 2009 gekauft zusammengebaut und nix eingestellt alles auf auto gelassen.

i7-920 boxed stepping c0/c1
6 gb ram von corsair tri-kit ddr3-1600 (tr3x6g1600c9)
asus rampage 2 extreme bios version 1904
graka zur zeit ne sapphire 5770

so wie gesagt alles lief für meine spiele waren immer genug fps da, aber dann habe ich mal so ein bisschen rumgeschaut hier im forum.

Ich habe den i7 overclocking guide gelesen und auch hier ein paar seiten vom sammelthread und ging in mein bios und habe gesehen das mein ram nur mit 1066 läuft und habe ihn einfach mal auf ddr-1600 gestellt.

abgespeichert und zack auf meinem schönen lcdposter steht locked und nix geht mehr.

also wieder ins bios und wie es im forum stand alle spannungen und die ram timings manuell eingestellt abgespeichert und zack im windows ladebildschirm einen neustart und wieder im lcd poster locked

seit ein paar tagen versucheich jetzt hin und wieder mal ein paar einstellung aber nichts funktioniert stabil ... selbst das idioten sichere cpu level up auf i7-940 oder 965 funktioniert nicht wenn ich dann was zocke kommt ein schöner bluescreen und dann locked

mir ist schon bekannt das man mit einem boxed kühler nicht übertakten soll aber um es nur mal zu testen müsste er doch reichen

hat jemand vllt von so etwas wie ich es hier geschriebe gehört
ist vllt was kaputt oder fehlerhaft in meinem system
und ne frage wie warm darf eine nb und sb werden

bin für jeden rat dankbar

mfg integral

ps. mein betriebssystem ist win7 professional 64 bit


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Januar 2011)

QPI/DRAM Spannung auf 1,35v setzen 
VDimm auf 1,66v
Dann Timings manuell auf 9-9-9-27 setzen und nochmal testen.


----------



## shoon (25. Januar 2011)

@Integral: Würde dir empfehlen die Programme Core Temp, Cpu-Z & Prime 95 herunterzuladen. 

Stelle dann alle Einstellungen auf AUTO und starte Prime, egal welchen Test, starte Cpu-z, um die Standard Spannung @Load herauszufinden, unter "Core Voltage".
Dann gehst du ins Bios und stellst diesen Wert ein, Qpi & Vdimm stellst du auf die oben genannten Werte von Marvin82.

Anschliessend gehst du in 10 Mhz Schritten nach oben, und lässt jedes Mal Prime ca 30 Minuten laufen, und zwar den Blend Test.
Achte aber unbedingt auf die Temperaturen, sie sollten nicht über 75°C gehen. Wenn dein Pc dann irgendwann abstürzt, musst du entweder die vCore erhöhen, oder den Takt herunterschrauben.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber nicht zu viel übertakten, bzw. die vcore nicht allzuviel erhöhen, wegen dem Boxed Kühler 

mfg shoon


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Januar 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe geht es ihm primär um den 1600Mhz RAM Takt, aber wenn er die CPU auch noch hoch ziehen will dann erst die CPU wie beschrieben von shoon
Dann wenn du die CPU ausgelotet hast komm erst der RAM


----------



## Integral (25. Januar 2011)

so danke für die schnellen antworten
kleine änderungen die bios version ist 1914 und nicht 1904
habe den blend test gemacht und meine cpu steht unter volllast bei 1,28 volt

ich bin ins bios gegangen und habe nur den ram auf 1600 mhz gestellt vcore auf 1,28 qpi-spannung auf 1,35 und knapp über 1,65 volt
timings auf 9 9 9 27 1t gespeichert hochgefahren und bluescreen
er hat neugestartet jetzt läuft es zur zeit aber normal ist das doch nicht oder

ich hatte vor 2 wochen mal memtest gemacht welches man per usb-stick starten kann beim hochfahren nach 90 mins und ca 1,5 durchläufen hat er keinen fehler gemeldet (muss das vllt länger laufen)

mit der cpu übertakten lasse ich mal besser im prime 95 blend-test kommen gute 75-79 grad raus je nach kern^^ und das schon nach 5 mins

ps. naja wollte dann nochmal neustarten nach dem post da ist er mir beim herunterfahren mit einem bluescreen abgeschmirrt leider ist der immer nach 3 sek weg kann nie lesen was er hat ... das gleiche ist dann nochmal beim herunterfahren und einmal beim hochfahren passiert

habe ihm bios jetzt mal von 1t auf 2t gestellt da hat er keine faxen gemacht habe ihn extra 2 mal hoch und runtergefahren


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Januar 2011)

Dann wird die QPI Voltage mit 1,35v noch zu gering sein
Aber bei nem C0 nicht ungewöhnlich, zumal die QPI ja bei eingestellten 1,35v auf 1,30v Load fällt
Wenn du 1,42V einstellst sollte es laufen, aber beachte Intel sagt das max liegt bei 1,35V wobei du diese dann ja Load hast wegen dem Dropp


----------



## Integral (25. Januar 2011)

so jetzt hatte ich wieder einen bluescreen

uncorrectable hardware error sagt er mir das konnte ich schnell lesen


----------



## Integral (25. Januar 2011)

mit dieser qpi spannung steht ja im i7-overclockingthread

*QPI:* (Quick Path Interconnect) Die Verbindung zwischen CPU und Northbrige

kannst du mir erklären warum der c0 da mehr braucht
liegt diese spannung dann zwischen der cpu und nb aber eigentlich läuft der cpu nur mit dem vcore


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Januar 2011)

Die Qpi Voltage ist für den uncorebereich und den speicherkontroller 
Der uncore taktet immer das doppelte wie der RAM , bei 1600mhz RAM hat der uncore 3200
Siehst du im cpuz im Reiter RAM oben rechts NB Frequenzy
Je höher der uncore desto mehr QPI Voltage wird benötigt
die C0 haben ein schlechteren Speicherkontroller und ein nicht so Takt freudigen uncorebereich.


----------



## Integral (26. Januar 2011)

aber wird dann der cpu nicht noch heißer^^
dann brauche ich nämlich erst mal einen neuen cpu kühler
und an meiner gehäusekühlung muss ich glaube ich auch was machen
beim zocken wird nb und sb 55 grad warm finde ich auch etwas viel


----------



## shoon (26. Januar 2011)

Integral schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt hatte ich wieder einen bluescreen
> 
> uncorrectable hardware error sagt er mir das konnte ich schnell lesen



Hast du denn Memtest schon mal durchlaufen lassen mit 1600?

mfg shoon


----------



## Marvin82 (27. Januar 2011)

Integral schrieb:


> aber wird dann der cpu nicht noch heißer^^
> dann brauche ich nämlich erst mal einen neuen cpu kühler
> und an meiner gehäusekühlung muss ich glaube ich auch was machen
> beim zocken wird nb und sb 55 grad warm finde ich auch etwas viel



Zwangsläufig.. ja....
Gibt ja gute und günstige Kühler 
55Grad an der NB und SB ist ok ab 65 musst du dir Gedanken machen.


----------



## Integral (27. Januar 2011)

shoon schrieb:


> Hast du denn Memtest schon mal durchlaufen lassen mit 1600?
> 
> mfg shoon



ich habe es mal durchlaufen lassen gestern abend war aber nicht die ganze zeit am pc als ich nach einer std wieder kam stand auf dem lcdposter locked also hatte er sich wieder aufgehangen

die qpispannung hatte ich aber noch auf 1,35 volt und ram auf 1,65


----------



## Integral (29. Januar 2011)

habe mal versucht den ram bei 1333 mhz zum laufen zu bringen auch keinen erfolg bei den maximal spannungen für cpu ram und qpi.

kann es sein das mein cpu echt was hat mit dem internen speichercontroller und der echt mega schlecht ausgefallen ist weil ich habe jetzt schon viel rumgegoogled sowas wie ich habe ich noch nicht gelesen

der ram läuft ohne probleme bei 1066 und im memtest macht er dann keine probs aber sobaldich was am ram ändere kommt dieser hardware error und er startet neu

ps. so gerade mal probiert in per bclk zu übertakten und dann per speicherteiler wieder auf 1066 zu stellen da bleibt er einfach so im lade bildschirm von windows stehen und geht nicht mehr weiter 
kann das vllt auch von der bios version kommen


----------



## Integral (30. Januar 2011)

so hat mir ja keine ruhegelassen 
danke shoon und marvin82 es läuft jetzt alles^^
der ram auf 1600 und cpu kann ich auch übertakten
im endefekt lag es echt nur an der qpi-spannung

aber eine andere frage hätte ich nochmal weiß nicht genau ob das zum board sammelthread oder zum i7 overclocking sammelthread gehört

ich habe ja jetzt bclk von 160 * 20 = 3200 mhz
und ram auch jetzt auf 1600 und läuft sogar mit cl8 anstatt cl9
das wiederum heißt ja meine qpifrequenz muss 2 * 1600 haben also auch 3200 mhz die habe ich jetzt im bios auch eingestellt aber wenn ich im cpu-z gucke steht bei mir nur 2889 mhz bei qpi-Link (aber es läuft bis jetzt) muss ich mir trotzdem gedanken machen vllt qpi-spannung noch weiter anheben oder im bios einfach mal den qpifrequenz auf 3600 stellen und gucken ob es mehr wird

nochmal ein update
also die nbfrequenz liegt wohl doch bei 3200 konnte ich im reiter ram sehen wohl nicht richtig geguckt von mir aber jetzt die frage was dann die qpilink


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Februar 2011)

Richtig, du hast falsch geschaut musst im Reiter RAM schauen.
Dann passt es ja 
Noch ein Tip , ungerade CPU Multis laufen stabiler und brauchen weniger vcore.
Du hast jetzt Multi 20 mit 21 brauchst du nicht wirklich viel mehr vcore , wenn du es noch gekühlt bekommst würde ich die Leistung noch mit nehmen 
Mfg


----------



## wrack (3. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab nen Problem - eher mein Board - und ich nun mit mein Board 

Hab gestern mein Ram in nen anderen PC eingebaut, da ich den Testen wollte. Wieder zurück gebaut und wollt hochfahren. Da fiel mir auf, der er nur 4 statt 6gb erkennt. Also ins bios, nachgeguckt - stimmt. Erkennt echt nur 4GB. Ins Windows - 4gb - CPUz aufgemacht: erkennt alle 3 Riegel je 2GB. Also alle Ram Slots getestet, welcher mucken macht - der inner Mitte isses. Egal ob da einer drin steckt oder nicht, er ließt den nicht aus. Trotzdem erkennt er sie im Windows, also geh ich nicht davon aus, das der Slot breit ist. Rams alle getestet - laufen. 
Hab mir die RAM Timings rausgeschrieben von den anderen board und auf den hier versucht anzuwenden: immernoch 4GB.
Hab dann in diversen Foren gelesen, das man cpu kühler entweder bissl lockerer oder bissl fester anziehen soll. Beides versucht - kein erfolg
http://img222.imageshack.us/i/ramfp.jpg/
Intel i7 950
RAM: OCZ3X1333LV2G
Board ist bekannt ^^ Bios V. 1914
ATI 6950

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Integral (3. Februar 2011)

also damit 1333 ram läuft habe ich ja hier gelernt muss die nbfrequenz das doppelte sein also 2666 mhz bei dir im bild steht sie auch 2587 vllt liegt es ja daran

so @marvin82 oder irgendeiner der es vllt weiß
ich konnte den multi noch auch 21 drehen hat alles gefunzt mit 1,28 volt und mit der kühlung reicht es auch zum zocken

aber jetzt funzt mein wlan stick in keinem usbport mehr^^
er wird erkannt aber kann mich ins wlan nicht einloggen
habe alles wieder runtergetaktet hochgefahren und zack geht es wieder
das doch komisch kann es ein das ich noch ne andere spannung weiter anheben muss oder ein gewissen takt zb qpilink der stand bei mir noch auf auto


----------



## wrack (4. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit

kurzes update: hab das board ausgebaut, die ram slots mit pinsel sauber gemacht, cpu pins alle kontrolliertund 1-2 bissl angehoben. Wieder alles schick zusammen gebaut und siehe da.. 6GB.. 

Scheinen aber viele das Problem zu haben, aber meist nur bei asus -> google lässt grüßen.

Danke trotzdem für die hilfe


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Februar 2011)

Integral schrieb:


> also damit 1333 ram läuft habe ich ja hier gelernt muss die nbfrequenz das doppelte sein also 2666 mhz bei dir im bild steht sie auch 2587 vllt liegt es ja daran
> 
> so @marvin82 oder irgendeiner der es vllt weiß
> ich konnte den multi noch auch 21 drehen hat alles gefunzt mit 1,28 volt und mit der kühlung reicht es auch zum zocken
> ...


Eigentlich sollte das nicht am Takt der CPU liegen
Hast du alle Spannungen vom Board auf den kleinsten wert gestellt?
Die IOH kannst du mal auf 1,15v stellen 



wrack schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> kurzes update: hab das board ausgebaut, die ram slots mit pinsel sauber gemacht, cpu pins alle kontrolliertund 1-2 bissl angehoben. Wieder alles schick zusammen gebaut und siehe da.. 6GB..
> 
> ...



Ist beim RIIE keine seltenheit
Auch bei zu fest angezogenem kühler wenn er eine backplatte hat passiert das


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo jungs, 

hab mal ne Frage:
An der Soundkarte fürs R2E sind hinten anschlüsse dran. Kann mir einer sagen wofür die gut sind? Muss ich da i.wo was mit verbinden? 

(meine rechner samt R2e liegt hier in Einzelteilen und auch erst 2 wochen alt, deshalb noch keine zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen)

mfg


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

Keiner weiß das?  ich verzweifel hier, ohne sound... 

Die Soundkarte sitzt aber es kommt kein ton raus, 64bit treiber sind alle installiert. Leuchten tut bei ihr auch nix. Kann mir da einer helfen? 

mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Februar 2011)

Mach mal nen Bild hab gerade kein RIIE da


----------



## McClaine (10. März 2011)

Habs RE2 nun drinnen seits rausgekommen is, zusammen mit nen i920, c0... bin aber froh, wenns evtl schon bald rausfliegt. Nix als Ärger damit gehabt...
Vllt komm ich mal dazu mehr ins Detail zu gehen, aber nur wenns jemanden interresiert


----------



## Eyhoff (10. März 2011)

Mahlzeit.
Ich drehe mit dem Board langsam am Rad und weiß langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll. 
Bei einem "Kaltstart" des Rechners, also nachdem er den ganzen Tag aus war, bootet der Rechner nur mit 6gb statt der installierten 12gb ram. 
Mach ich direkt die Kiste wieder aus und noch einmal an (ohne etwas zu verändern) -> volle 12gb.

Ich overclocke nicht, habe Timings fürs ram eingestellt, spannung angegeben, neues netzteil gekauft, bios upgedatet,....sogar eine neue steckdosenleiste gekauft.. immer reproduzierbar.

Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## McClaine (10. März 2011)

Hab ungefähr das gleiche Phänomen...
Wenn ich irgendwas im Bios verstelle, sei es die DDR Spannung zB, startet der Rechner nicht, freezt beim Booten bei unterschiedlichen Stellen und das ganze endet schlussendlich bei "Overclockign Fail".
Dann eben F1, dann im Bios F10, Rechner läuft stabil und fährt ohne Probleme hoch. Wenn ich garnichts verstelle im Bios klappts ohne Probleme. Wenn ich nur einen Ram drin habe, kann ich zB auch mit veränderten Bios settings starten....
Habe alles versucht-
Bios Update
Bios Downdate
CPU getauscht
Ram getauscht
Neue Graka drin
Bios Chips aufn Board ausgetauscht
alle möglichen Bios Einstellungen versucht
Netzteil komplett durchgemessen, war iO. Also ingesamt würde ich sagen, teste ich schon seit nen halben Jahr rum. Ganz klarer Board defekt. Google Quellen schrieben auch von Netzteil etc. pp. jedoch alles Quatsch und die meisten Ergebnisse nichts als BS.

Mir geht die Kiste so aufn Sack, bei allen versuchen endete ich schlussendlich wieder beim Mobo. Die Probleme habe ich seit ich die Kiste zusammengebaut habe, von anfang an.
Dann lief die ******** wieder fast ein ganzes Jahr mit speziellen Bios Einstellungen, zB 1600Rams auf ca 1516MHz, Cpu 3600, mit Turbo 3800MHz. Nun klappen diese Einstellungen ebenfalls nicht mehr...
Das beste aber... das Mobo mag es garnicht, wenn ich mit mehr als 1600MHz DDR fahre, bei 1650,1700 fährt der Rechner nicht mehr hoch, egal mit welchen Timings, low CPU etc. Dabei habe ich 2000 Corsair 6GB Dominator GT verbaut...mit ner anderen CPU, i960 anstatt i920 c0, das gleiche Ergebniss. Ich lande immer wieder beim Board...

Ganz ehrlich gesagt hab ich die Nase voll von diesem sch... Board, und du Eyhoff wirst wohl auch so ein Montags Gerät haben. Könntest vllt mal die Steckplätze und Ram Kontake überprüfen, vllt sind diese ja verschmutzt oder so. Oder einfach mal nur mit einem Riegel starten ob sich der Fehler wiederholt!?

Also ein RE kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner, das nächste wird ein EVGA Classified. Schon traurig, die ganze HW kostete mich damals mindestens 1500Eur und für das Geld hatte ich (bis auf das Jahr indem das ganze lief) nichts als Ärger, will doch OC machen aber mit dem Teil muss ich sogar bei 2800MHz Cpu Takt schon Bios Reset machen um überhaupt den Kaltstart zu überstehen 
Gar nicht mehr lustig das ganze. Es nervt einfach nur noch. Spare jetzt noch ein wenig, dann gibts Classified, nen anderen Prozi und neues NT.
Anfangs tippte ich leider auf OC Probleme, da ja das i9XX OC noch neu war, ich wenig erfahrung hatte. So verstrich die Zeit mit testen und das Rückgabe Recht verlfloss... einschicken zur Rep. is mir auch zu dumm, da kauf ich gleich ein neues lol


Edit: 
ach Kaltstart ist in meinem Fall, wenn der Rechner mindestens 1h ohne Spannungsversorgung steht. Dannach das leider mittlerweile gewohnte " Overclocking fail " obwohl ich nur zB nur die Ram V auf 1,65fixxe oder die QPI V auf 1,30 fixxe, ganz egal was ich im Bios mache, alles endet im freeze beim Kaltstart...


----------



## McClaine (12. März 2011)

Hatte jemand vllt auch dieses Problem und konnte es evtl lösen!?


----------



## Tom8868 (29. März 2011)

.....


----------



## Killandrium (5. April 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hallo jungs,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage:
> An der Soundkarte fürs R2E sind hinten anschlüsse dran. Kann mir einer sagen wofür die gut sind? Muss ich da i.wo was mit verbinden?
> ...



Der Anschluss hinten ist für deine Front-Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse! Je nach dem welchen Stecker du intern benutzt (AC97 oder HD-Audio) musst du auch im BIOS das Passende einstellen. Du musst sie nicht verbinden, da es ja auch Gehäuse ohne Front-Audio-Anschlüsse gibt...



AeroX schrieb:


> Keiner weiß das?  ich verzweifel hier, ohne sound...
> 
> Die Soundkarte sitzt aber es kommt kein ton raus, 64bit treiber sind alle installiert. Leuchten tut bei ihr auch nix. Kann mir da einer helfen?
> 
> mfg



1. Die Karte MUSS in den obersten PCIe-Steckplatz
2. Pass auf, dass die Mainboard schraube dahinter nicht zu hoch ist, sonst hast du Kontakt mit der Karte (was zum Defekt führen kann)

Wird die Karte im Windows richtig erkannt, musst du die Software in der richtigen Reihenfolge installieren:
1. Treiber (im Idealfall von der CD - für alle Win-Versionen) installieren
2. Reboot
3. Creative Software-Treiber-Paket KOMPLETT von der Original-CD installieren (ich weiß auch nicht warum es mit dem Heruntergeladenen nicht funktioniert hat)
4. Reboot

Jetzt sollte es eigentlich funktionieren 

Optional kannst du jetzt noch die nicht gewünschte Software von Creative wieder entfernen...


----------



## Niamne (7. April 2011)

Huhu,


sagt mal, kann ich das board mit 6x2 GB RAM ruhig vollstopfen oder muss ich da auf was achten? Also vollbestückt, 12 GB dann.


----------



## Killandrium (7. April 2011)

Kirschlein schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> sagt mal, kann ich das board mit 6x2 GB RAM ruhig vollstopfen oder muss ich da auf was achten? Also vollbestückt, 12 GB dann.



Wenn du das Board voll bestückst, musst du nur beim Übertakten aufpassen... Außerdem schaltet der Memorycontroller standardmäßig auf 1066MHz RAM-Takt herunter! Wenn dich das nicht stört, läuft das Board mit 12GB einwandfrei


----------



## Niamne (7. April 2011)

Super, danke. Ich hab aber gesehen, dass ich nur 10 GB rein kriege, weil der Noctua über eine Rambank ragt. Ist das schlimm wenns nur 10 sind? muss ich da was beachten wegen takt oder so? Habs nu ausprobiertu nd 10 GB sind erkannt und takt im bios is so wie vorher.


----------



## Killandrium (7. April 2011)

Schau mal ins Handbuch, da steht drin welche 3 Bänke auf jeden Fall belegt sein müssen (das waren glaube ich blau 1, 2 und 3) und welche dann weiters belegt werden können! Wenn da was nicht passt, schreibt dir dein LCD-Poster "LOCKED" und das System fährt nicht weiter hoch


----------



## Niamne (8. April 2011)

Also es fährt hoch, drei blaue und 2 weiße sind belegt, ein weißer ist nicht nutzbar wegen dem Kühler. Bisher keine Mucken.


----------



## Killandrium (8. April 2011)

Na dann: Glückwunsch und viel Spaß noch


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage mein Multi springt andauernd von 21 auf 22 hat einer ne ahnung


----------



## Marvin82 (6. Juni 2011)

Speedy1612 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage mein Multi springt andauernd von 21 auf 22 hat einer ne ahnung



Im BIOS die C-States abschalten dann ist ruhe .


----------



## phr00ta (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo leute

Ich hab ein seltsames problem.

Vor einiger zeit habe ich warnende geraeusche meiner festplatte bemerkt. Gleichzeitig bemerkte ich dass mein rechner sich regelmäßig aufgehängt hat. Dabei war er für 2-5 minuten eingefroren und man konnte nichts machen. Danach hat er sich wieder eingekriegt und man konnte bis zum nächsten freeze weitermachen. Da hab ich dann irgendwann die platte ausgetauscht und das alte windows 1 zu 1 übernommen.

Funzte dann auch zufriedenstellend für wenige wochen. Jetzt hab ich mir gestern duke nukem forever installiert und beim start bemrkte ich wieder die freezes. Vorher habe nicht nochmal gespielt abr jetzt hab ich es bemerkt.

Hab dann mal richtung ram gedacht weil mir windows und memtest nur 6 meiner 8 gb installierten anzeigen. Also alle durchgetestet und tatsächlich ist einer der 4 gskill ripjaws irgendwie defekt. Alles gelöst denk ich mir. Neu gebootet mit weniger ram an board und aufmal hängt das system übelst lang und friert richtig ein. Zwar kann man danach wieder weitermachen aber die freezes sind nicht normal. Und das trotz entferntem defektem ram riegel?

Hier hörts bei mir dann auf. Hab auch alles scho n defragmentiert ccleaner laufen lassen treiber aktualisiert... Nichts geht mehr.

Deshalb brauch ich eure hilfe. Defekte komponenten würde ich mal ausschließen.

Die specs
I7 920
Asus rampage 2
8 bzw 6 gb ram gskill ripjaws f3 10666cl7d 4gbrh
Nvidia gtx 470
Windows 7 64 bit sp1

Alles nicht übertaktet.

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Marvin82 (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn neue Festplatte dann Win immer neu installieren 
Festplatte spiegeln heisst gleichzeitig auch die Fehler mit zu spiegeln
Mach das Win neu drauf und teste dann nochmal 
Hast du die riegel einzelnd getestet?
Du weist schon das es ein Tripple chanel Interface ist und kein dual ?
Würde sowiso nur 3 Riegel drauf machen da das normal ist 4 Riegel sind bei nem trippel chanel Interface ehr nachteilig was die Performance und die Stabilität an geht


----------



## meges.1 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem R2E hab mir vor einer Woche eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft (ASUS EAH6870),weil ich das System für 3D Anwendungen nutzen will. Nach mehreren Anlaufschwierigkeiten habe ich es mit Totalmedia Theatre 5 geschafft 3D Filme zum laufen zu bringen. Bis gestern da wollte ich den Pc hochfahren und er kam bis zum Windows Startbildschirm dann Bluescreen-Neustart-Windowswiederhestellung und die Meldung: System kann nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Gut,dachte ich Windows Abgeschmiert - Neuinstallation gedacht getan und da fing es erst richtig an. Habe versucht Windows neu zu installieren dies ging beim ersten Versuch nicht. Nachgedacht was könnte der Fehler sein nach langen hin und her dachte ich ich hätte den fehler gefunden und zwar hatte ich im Bios die Sata-Ports auf AHCI stehen also zurückgestellt auf IDE und Windows fuhr das Setup hoch, nur etwas sehr langsam nicht so wie ich es gewohnt war (in der Vergangenheit schon 2mal neu aufgesetzt). Nach dem Windows 7 wieder installiert war habe ich im Bios die Sata Ports wieder auf AHCI gestellt und das gleiche spielchen begann von vorn Neustart - Windowsstartbildschirm - Freeze - Neustart - Systemwiederherstellung - System nicht mehr herstellbar. Also wieder ins Bios auf IDE gestellt und Windows fährt hoch. Wollte dann mal die Treiber für die Grafikkarte installieren (Catalyst 11.6) weil die 800x600 Auflösung langsam nervig war. Nach der installation neugestartet und wieder ein Freeze beim Windowsstartbildschirm nur diesmal läst sich das System wieder herstellen nur ist dann der Treiber wieder weg.

Habe alles mögliche gemacht um einen Softwarefehler auszuschliessen.
Deswegen glaube ich das am R2E oder an der Grafikkarte liegt.
Also zum besseren Verständnis die Probleme im kurzen:

-AHCI funktioniert nicht mehr (Freeze beim Windowsstartbildschirm - keine herstellung mehr möglich)
-Grafigkartentreiber lässt sich nicht installieren (Freeze beim Neustarten - wiederherstellung möglich)
-System insgesamt sehr langsam

Kann es sein das ich im Bios bei den PCIe Steckplätze etwas ändern muss wegen der neuen Grafikkarte und einer USB 3.0 Controllercard (schwarzer PCIe steckplatz wegen Grafikkarte). Ich hatte bis jetzt mit meiner alten Grafikkarte (XFX Radeon 5770) keine Probleme was AHCI betrifft oder sowas. Und warum funktioniert AHCI nicht mehr, kann da echt die GraKa dran schuld sein?

Systemzusammenstellung:

OS: Win 7 64bit
Mainboard: Rampage2Extreme
CPU: Intel i7 920
RAM: OCZ3X1333LV6GK (3x2GB) wird im Bios nur mit 1066Mhz erkannt
GraKa: Asus EAH6870
HDD,s: SuperTalent MasterDrive 64GB SSD
           WD 1TB Caviar Blue
           WD 1TB Caviar Blue
           WD 640GB Caviar Blue
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BD-Rom
I/O: USB 3.0 PCIe Controller-Karte

Alles nie übertaktet 

Danke für die Hilfe
Markus


----------



## Privatier (23. Juni 2011)

Bevor Du auf AHCI-Modus im BIOS umstellst, mußt Du unter installiertem Windows den AHCI-Treiber über die Registry aktivieren.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci.
Unter diesem Schlüssel im rechten Fenster den Start auf 0 stellen.


----------



## meges.1 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe die ASUS GraKa jetzt umgetauscht gegen eine SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 6780 da ich nach vielem hin und her immer noch kein stabiles System zusammengebracht habe, und siehe da jetzt funktioniert auch wieder der AHCI- Modus.
Nur diesesmal habe ich den AHCI-Modus im BIOS schon vor der Neuinstallation von Windows aktiviert und jetzt läuft er.Eines ist für mich etwas seltsam und zwar im BIOS werden die HDD´s nacheinander angeführt so wie ich sie angeschlossen habe nur im Windows werden sie nicht nach der Reihenfolge angezeigt wie ich sie angeschlossen habe angeführt. 

BIOS:                                               WINDOWS:
1.SAMSUNG MMCRE64G5MXP-MVP         C:= SAMSUNG MMCRE64G5MXP-MVP 
2.WDC WD6400AAKS                           D:= WDC WD10EALS 
3.WDC WD10EALS                              E:= WDC WD6400AAKS 
4.WDC WD10EALS                              F:= WDC WD10EALS 
5.HL-DT-ST_BDDVDRW CH08LS10         G:= HL-DT-ST_BDDVDRW CH08LS10 


Aber das ist für michjetzt nicht so schlimm. Was mich vielmehr stört ist das ich den Catalyst 11.6 DisplayDriver nicht ohne Bluescreen installiert bekomme.
Nach der Installation und dem darauffolgenden Neustart fährt er bis zum Windowsstartbildschirm hoch und dann Bluescreen mit der Meldung über eine "atikmdg.sys " Datei die Probleme machen soll.


----------



## kaineanung (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich hätte da mal wieder ein Problem.

Ich habe auch das ASUS Rampage II Extreme und bisher ging das alles wie geschmiert.
Am WE habe ich nun meine alte GTS250-Grafikkarte ausgebaut um die neue ASUS ENGTX570 einzubauen.
Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt das ich danach Win7 neu installieren werde und habe das neuste BIOS-draufgebrannt.
Habe Windows 7 neu installiert und ging alles wunderbar bis ich Windows herunterfahren wollte.
Nach dem Herunterfahren, also wenn er tatsächlich 'stromlos' ist, dauert es keine 4-5 Sekunden bis der PC sich wie von geisterhand selber neu startet! Und das immer wieder. Ich kann meinen PC nur durch das halten des On/Off-Knopfes ausmachen.

Habe mir die BIOS-Einstellungen durchgeschaut und sehe keine Hinweise auf solches Verhalten. Also kein AutoPower On bei egal was, kein PowerOn after PowerFail (ich kann mich garn icht erinnern ob es diesen Punkt überhaupt gibt) und der Gleichen.
Was ist hier schiefgelaufen? Kann mir da jemand Hinwese/Lösungen geben?
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus für eure Mühe!


----------



## onkelmac (29. Oktober 2011)

so ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin....aber ich habe zu dem board (BIOS) ne frage

ich möchte gerne WOL (WAKE ON LAN) nutzen jedoch finde ich kein WOL im bios....kann das sein das ein solch gutes board kein WOL hat....?????

wenn doch wie und wo finde ich das...???

Mfg Joe


----------



## Marvin82 (4. November 2011)

Gefunden?


----------



## Snip.. (6. November 2011)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir einer ein Tip geben.
Habe die Ram´s in mein Asus Board verbaut und nach dem einschalten  laufen die auf DDR3-1066. Danach im Bios versucht die auf 2000 zu  stellen mit XMP allerding bootet er dann nicht. DDR-1600 bekomme ich  Problemlos hin doch alles was drüber geht funkioniert nicht. Kenne mich  auch nicht unbedingt aus, ich bräuchte die einzutragenden werte im Bios.  Kennt eines das Problem??
Also wenn ich es in BIOS auf XMP einstelle, dann geht der Rechner zwar an aber es tut sich nichts und im BIOS erkennt er die Speicher unter XMP aber Richtig !
Die BIOS Version ist so meine ich die Aktuelle die es bei ASUS gibt: 2002 - 2011/07/02 !

    Manchmal wenn ich es auf 2000 MHz umstelle, dann erkennt das Board die Speicher bei Neu start auch als 4 GB und nicht als 6 GB und es steht damm 1333 MHz !    

Mein Computer ist:

CPU:                 i7 975 Extreme
Mainboard:        ASUS Rampage II Etreme
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair GT Dominator DDR3 2000 MHz
Grafikkarte:       Geforce 295 GTX
Festplatten:      2 mal 60 GB SSD OCZ als Raid0 = 120 GB und 4 mal 250 GB Maxtor als Raid0 = 1 TB
Soundkarte:      Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional PCIe
Netzwerkkarte:  BigFoot Network Killer 2100
Betriebsystem:  Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Also zur Zeit habe ich die Speicher als 1600 MHz Stabil laufen, doch man kauft sich keine 2000 MHz Speicher um sie dann auf 1600 MHz laufen lassen ! 

Ich habe das CPU-Z bild bei gefügt !

Also ich möchte natürlich das die Speicher als 2000 MHz laufen und nicht als 1600 MHz ! 
Kann mir jemand BITTTE,BITTE Helfen ?

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen und ich hoffe, dass ich den Thread auch hier Richtig rein gestellt habe !
Vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Das Problem habe ich auch mit meinem DDR3-2000'er-Speicher von A-DATA. Bei 1805 MHz ist schluss. Hmmm, vielleicht muss die Betriebsspannung des RAM's leicht erhöht werden?


----------



## Snip.. (6. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Interesse und Antwort ! 
 Also die Spannung Volt ist auf 1,65 Volt und ich habe angst sie zu erhöhen vor all dem das die Speicher nicht so billig waren ! 
 Vor all dem auch im Bios wenn ich umstelle Manuel auf 2000 MHz dann  steht weiter unten 2006 MHz und entweder ändert sich der Multiplikator  oder die Taktrate beim CPU also wird der CPU ohne das ich es will  Übertaktet !
 Also er Zeigt mir dann an wenn ich es Speicher und den Computer  dann  Neu starte wie die Speicher und der Cpu laufen werden also mit welcher Taktrate und Mhz, Glaube ich ? 
 Oh man das ist echt zum verzweifeln !


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

onkelmac schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne WOL (WAKE ON LAN) nutzen jedoch finde ich kein WOL im bios....kann das sein das ein solch gutes board kein WOL hat....?????



Das klassische WOL gibt es schon lange nicht mehr auf Boards (mit Kabelverbindung von NIC zum Board).
Das geht heute über Einträge wie _Power on by PCI _oder_ PCI Power on _- je nach Board.


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

Snip.. schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen und ich hoffe, dass ich den Thread auch hier Richtig rein gestellt habe !
> Vielen Dank im voraus !


 
Eine Command Rate von 1 T ist für die Stabilität nicht grade förderlich. Nimm mal 2 T.


----------



## Snip.. (7. November 2011)

Hi *OctoCore !

Leider hat deine Tipp nicht geholfen, weil das Board schon die 2T alleine schon eingestellt hat, ich habe aber auch noch mal Manuel gemacht also Timings 8,9,8,24  2T bei 1,65 DDR Ram Volt und das Board startet zwar aber es passiert wieder nix ! 

Das komische ist, das wenn ich Manuel auf 2000 MHz einstelle, er mir weiter unten eine Frequence anzeigt mit 2006 MHz, wie geht das ?
Der CPU ist dann auch nicht so wie er sein sollte auf 3,33 MHz sondern 3,4.. noch was zeigt er dann an !

Ich habe solche fragen im Internet gefunden also Leute die das gleiche Problem haben oder hatten aber keine Antwort wie man es behebt !

Bitte um Hilfe ! 
*


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

Ich bin von deinem Screenshot ausgegangen - da zeigt CPU-Z bei den Einstellungen 1 T an.
Okay... ich würde erstmal bei der manuellen Einstellung von 9 9 9 24 bleiben anstatt 8 9 8 24.
Klar, die 8 9 8 sind die Originalwerte des Speichers - darauf würde ich mich nicht unbedingt um jeden Preis versteifen.


----------



## Snip.. (7. November 2011)

Ja jetzt im Screenshot habe ich sie auf 1600 MHz laufen und deswegen steht 1T !
Auf 2000 MHz Startet der Computer nicht durch !
Ein mal hatte ich es geschafft auf 2000 MHz aber kurz nach dem Windoof hoch gefahren ist, ist der Computer abgestürtzt ! 
Da ich mein Computer brauche und keine anderes Trippel Chanel Speicher habe, lass ich sie auf 1600 MHz laufen, also es funtz mit 1600 MHz ohne Probleme und z.B. Battlefield 3 Spiele ich und alles ist Super !
Nur es sind halt teure 2000 MHz Speicher und da hätte ich ja gleich mir günstige Corsair Speicher mit 1600 MHz kaufen können !
Da ich aber diese Speicher echt klasse finde und 2000 MHz ist schon was zum vergleich DDR 800 MHz ! 

Vielen Dank trot dem für deine Hilfe !
Ich Glaube das ich den Thread hier falsch rein gestellt habe !


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

Wenns nicht geht, geht es eben nicht - siehe Post von Brennmeister. Du bist also nicht allein mit der Sache. Aber die Auswirkung von hohen Taktraten bei RAM wird sowieso stark überschätzt.


----------



## Snip.. (8. November 2011)

Na Gut ! 

Mir fehlt es nur schwer aufzugeben !


----------



## Marvin82 (8. November 2011)

@Snip 

Also ein gewisses Grund wissen sollte man schon haben wenn man so ein System takten will

Das liegt einfach am uncore
Wie hoch stellt das Bord die Spannung des uncore ein? 
Ist deine cpu schmal mit einem uncore von 4000mhz gelaufen?
Wie hoch stellt das Board sie Northbridge Spannung ein?
Infos benötigt man schon um helfen zu können.


----------



## Tragg0r (21. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Rampage II Extreme,

ich habe eine kleine kompatibilität´s Frage aber zunächst mein System:

i7-930
Rampage II Extreme
4x 1GB Mushkin DDR3-1333
Zotac GTX 480 AMP!
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich wollte die 4 1GB- Riegel rausschmeißen und mir dafür von GSKILL ein 16GB Kit holen. Genauer gesagt 4x 4GB DDR3-1333.
Hier der Link dazu:
DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit

Hat einer Erfahrungen damit, vlt. das selbe Kit im Einsatz? Oder kann mir einer sagen ob das ohne Probleme läuft!?
Ich will auch nicht übertakten oder sonstiges, es soll in der Standardconfig. laufen.


Vielen Dank!!


----------



## shoon (21. November 2011)

Da das Rampage II ein S. 1366 Mb ist, und es so Tripple Channel hat, solltest du auch 3x 4Gb nehmen, dann hättest du 12 Gb. Das sollte auch in den meisten Fällen ausreichen

mfg shoon


----------



## Tragg0r (21. November 2011)

Das Board hat doch auch 2 Dualchannel über die ich je 8gb laufen lassen kann oder?


----------



## shoon (21. November 2011)

Nee hat Triple Channel, dh damit das System bestmöglich läuft solltest du je 3 Ram Riegel einbauen, das wäre dann etwa so ein Kit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/538649 

mfg shoon


----------



## Tragg0r (22. November 2011)

Stimmt!

Allerdings muss ich sagen habe ich ja jetzt auch 4 Riegel mit je 1GB drin und kann jetzt nicht sagen das es irgendwie schlecht war oder Probleme gemacht hat.

Ich frage mich jetzt nur ob 12GB in einem Triplechannel mehr bringt bzw. schneller ist als 12GB im Triple + 4GB in einem weiteren Slot (also insgesamt die 16GB). Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, kannst du mir das vlt. erklären!?

Also für mich spricht nichts gegen 12GB, nur komme ich an die 16GB für 35€ hehe


----------



## Tragg0r (22. November 2011)

Hey habe mir das grade von unserem IT- Spezi erklären lassen, habe mir jetzt dein vorgeschlagenes Set gekauft mit 12 GB Triple 

Thx a lot


----------



## The_Gap (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

mal kurz eine Frage: wie sieht das denn mit den Spannungen aus? Kann ich für das R2E auch Speicher nehmen der nur für 1,5V spezifiziert ist nehemen ohne mit Stabilitätsproblemen kämpfen zu müssen?

z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 24GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (GVP324GB1600C9HC) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 24GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## shoon (22. November 2011)

Ja, ist kein Problem

mfg shoon


----------



## Nerto (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi
ich hab zur zeit 6gb Corsair CM3X2G1600C8D Ram drin und ich würde gerne auf 12Gb upgraden, welcher wäre denn da zu empfehlen. (Möglich bezahlbar ^^)


----------



## PixelSign (4. Dezember 2011)

hey liebe leute, aufgrund der sensationellen preislage von ram-riegeln möchte ich mein system (rampage extreme II + i7 920) auf 24gb aufrüsten (die bildbearbeitung lässt grüßen). ich interessiere mich für die corsair vengeance low profile und stelle mir die frage ob das system einwandfrei mit 6 dieser 4gb riegel (also 3*dual channel kit) laufen wird. gibt es unterschiede bei der bauart von triple zu dual channel kits oder spielt da einfach nur die anzahl der ram riegel eine rolle? schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Dezember 2011)

Limitierender Faktor ist immer die cpu.
Frage ist ob Der imc deiner cpu mit 24gb umgehen kann bei einer Spannung die man als 24/7 tauglich sieht
Wie viel hast du jetzt verbaut? Bei welcher vtt und takt?


----------



## PixelSign (5. Dezember 2011)

das ganze system wird momentan mit den standardeinstellungen betrieben und ist nicht übertaktet. verbaut ist ein triple channel kit 6gb (3*2gb). hoffe die angaben reichen dir schon?!


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi
sorry bissl spät 
war viel zu tun und hab neues System gebaut und einige boards getestet.
Theoretisch ist es kein Problem wenn man drei dual kits verbaut.
Sie sollten nur alle gleichzeitig bei einem Händler gekauft werden, dann ist die Chance besser identische kits zu bekommen.
Das ist das wichtigste.
Wie gesagt Limitieren wird der speicherkontroller 
Da kannst du dann froh sein wenn er 1333mhz mit einer vertretbaren VTT  Spannung stabil läuft.
Wenn dir der takt egal ist sollte es egal sein willst du aber noch etwas nach oben dann lieber nur 12gb verbauen.


----------



## PixelSign (21. Dezember 2011)

hab vielen dank für deine antwort  . ich werd die guten stücke mal bestellen und feedback geben wenn sie verbaut sind.


----------



## PixelSign (23. Dezember 2011)

läuft  zwar noch alles auf standard aber jetzt stehen ja ein paar freie tage an in denen man sich mal ans übertakten machen kann. die ersten tests mit MemTest liefen auch fehlerfrei.


----------



## Marvin82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Gut.....
Wichtig ist die Spannungen manuell einzustellen, das Board haut da schnell ungesunde hohe Spannungen drauf
Dann viel Spaß über die freien Tage

Mir hat das Rampage II auch viel Spaß bereitet was RAM an geht 

schau mal hier rein


----------



## Zeromajor (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem!
Sei Gestern startet mein Computer nicht mehr!
Beim Hochfahren kamm bereits nicht mehr das Republik of Gamer Zeichen.
Weiterhin leuchtet nur noch die BIOS LED, alle anderen gehen nicht mehr an.
Meine Frage ist nun, ist das NT oder MB im Arsch????
Alles andere als Fehlerquelle konnt ich schon ausschließen.

MfG Zeromajor


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

Schon den das BIOS resetted ? Oder ist irgendwas verdächtiges vorgefallen kurz davor ?


----------



## LOGIC (11. Mai 2012)

Habe seit gestern ein Problem...zwar nicht mit dem Motherboard aber dafür mit dem LCD Poster. Da wird normal die Uhrzeit gezeigt doch jetzt kommt nur noch unlesbare Schrift.. eine 14 wird wie ein H dargestellt und die Zahlen sind meist oberhalb abgeschnitten. Ich war schon im BIOS und hab am LCD Poster rumgestellt doch da tut sich nichts mehr. Ist das ding einfach nach der langen Zeit kaputt gegangen oder lässt sich das wieder Reparieren ?!


----------



## McClaine (7. Oktober 2012)

Etwas spät, sorry 
Hatte das gleiche Problem... Hab mir einfach nen neuen Poster bestellt. War zwar die gleiche platine aber ein anderer Stecker. Also Kabel gezwickt und den alten Stecker drauf-läuft bis heute noch ohne Probleme


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2013)

*Wedel-wedel-Hustanfall-von-Mega-Staubwolke*

So, _*CSI Mainboard*_ (nicht Miami !) ist unterwegs. 

Aaalsooo, am Anfang war das Licht...nein _so _weit hole ich _nicht _aus. 
In meinem Rechenknecht werkelt nach wie vor zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit das Asus Rampage II Extreme. Nun möchte ich von Windows *7* Prof. (64-Bit) auf Windows *8* Prof. (64-Bit) wechseln. D.h. komplette Neuinstallation mit allem Drum & Dran. Auf Asus' Homepage finden sich im Downloadbereich lediglich Treiber für Windows 7. Und nun? Sind Probleme zu befürchten, wenn ja, welche und wie könnten sich diese äußern bzw. lassen sich diese identifizieren?

* Edit *

Habe zur Sache was gefunden:

"_Windows 8 is not supported by Asus for your board.. so there is no compatible utility software available..
You might try using Windows 8 compatibility mode .._"

"_Unfortunately, using the compatibility mode, __it did not work_."


----------



## Zanza (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ich hab da ein Problem,  

beim Update des Bios gab es probleme und jetzt bootet der PC nicht mehr. Es startet zwar alles Lüfter laufen aber Monitor bleibt aus. Hab schon alles versucht, Grafikkarte ausgebaut und Speicher.  Kann ich das Bios neue flashen ?

Danke

UP:  Habe mir jetzt bei Ebay 2x Bios Chip´s gekauft, mal sehen ob der fehler damit behoben ist.

neue Chip´s sind verbaut PC läuft wieder ohne probleme.


----------



## Zanza (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab seit einer Woche Problem mit meinem RIIE, wenn ich es starte  bleibt es in bootvorgang hängen. Muss ich das kleine Display anschließen  für denn Fehlercode.


----------



## McZonk (27. Dezember 2013)

Im Bootvorgang hängen bleiben ist sehr allgemein formuliert. Du musst das Problem erst einmal eingrenzen, nutze dazu - wie du schon sagtest - erst einmal die Fehlercodes.


----------



## Zanza (27. Dezember 2013)

leider zeigt der LCD Poster kein Fehlercode. Beim booten sind HD und Bios Led´s an rest ist aus und so bleibt es.


----------



## XaLoY (6. August 2014)

Auch wenn ich jetzt erst scheibe. Villeicht hört mich noch jemand  
Hab das gleiche Problem wie Zanza. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2014)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *Wedel-wedel-Hustanfall-von-Mega-Staubwolke*
> 
> So, _*CSI Mainboard*_ (nicht Miami !) ist unterwegs.
> 
> ...


 Bezug nehmend auf meine außerplanmäßige Festplatten-Neuanschaffung besteht derzeit die Überlegung, gleich auf *Windows 8.1 64-Bit* umzusteigen.
Leider werden von Seiten ASUS keinen nativen Treiber angeboten. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ob's mit den Windows-Standarttreibern stabil läuft?


----------



## Kulafrags (12. November 2014)

Ich bau gerade einen PC für meinen Bruder zusammen.

Asus Rampage II Extreme und einen Intel Xeon X5650(Bios Update) als Speicher habe ich diesen gekauft 12GB Adata XPG G Series V2.0 DDR3-2000 CL9 leider bekomme ich ihn nur mit 1333MHZ zum laufen 

Habt ihr einen Tip für mich?

LG


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juni 2015)

Ja und es läuft und läuft und läuft, mein Mainboard Asus Rampage II Extreme wird sicher noch (s)eine Zeit in meinem Rechenknecht werkeln.
Nun stellt Microsoft das Upgrade auf Windows 10 anheim, Windows 7 ist bei mir derzeit installiert.
Da von Seiten Asus bereits keine Treiber mehr für Windows 8 zum Mainboard mehr zur Verfügung gestellt werden, ist meine Frage, ob in hier vorliegenden Fall das Upgrade auf Windows 10 mangels Treiber überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## duc996 (21. Dezember 2020)

Servus zusammen,

um mir Corona Lockdown die Zeit zu vertreiben hab ich mein altes System (lag sechs Jahre im Schrank) wieder aufgebaut.
Rampage 2 Extreme mit BIOS 2101
I7-950
12 gb DDR3 1600 Kingston HyperX Genesis
R9 290X LCS
... alles unter Wasser. Soweit so gut ... Hab mir dann noch für € 25,- einen Xeon 5675 geholt und alles neu zusammengebaut. Kühlpads und Paste erneuert etc. etc.

Nachdem dann alles fertig war hab ich den Rechner gestartet und war auch sofort im BIOS. Basiseinstellungen vorgenommen um Windows 10 von USB installieren zu können. Während der Installation (hat schon alles eigenartig lang gedauert ... naja, USB2 halt dacht ich mir) bekomme ich auf einmal einen "Freeze". 
Nach dem Reset ging nichts mehr ... kein Bild, keine Maus und Tastatur. Ich hab wirklich alles ausprobiert. Bios Reset, Batterie raus, nur ein RAM Riegel, ohne Peripherie, Graka getauscht, Netzteil getauscht, CPU getauscht ... also wirklich alles ausprobiert. Am Mainboard leuchten alle Kontroll-LED´s aber mein LCD Poster ist kaputt daher kann ich keine Fehlermeldung auslesen.

Wie dem auch sei ... für € 50,- ein gebrauchtes Rampage 2 aus der Bucht geholt. Wieder alles zusammen gestöpselt (diesmal mit meinem alten I7-950) und bin auch wieder sofort im BIOS. Beim Versuch Windows 10 zu installieren passiert dann genau das gleiche --> Installation diesmal abgeschlossen und beim ersten Reboot von SSD dann Freeze und tot! MB startet, jedoch kein Bild und Eingabegeräte ohne Funktion! Genau wie beim ersten Mal.

Nachdem ich jetzt scheints zwei MB´s geschrottet habe wollte ich mal fragen ob irgendwer evtl. wüßte was da schief läuft. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar bevor ich das nächste Rampage 2 in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicke.

Grüße
Thomas


----------

